# UK-US travel, 2021/2022



## Plague

Previous thread got locked, probably because it strayed too far across the 'politics' boundary set by the forum mods, which is fair enough. [Edit. I just noticed it was on page 13, so maybe ...  ]

So we've been warned and now had a shot across the bows.


----------



## tinkerbell1991

Although I'm not going this year, I'll still be lurking to keep up to date with what's going on with travel news/restrictions 

I don't mean this to come across as rude but the previous thread began to turn into a he said she said one 

Could we try to post facts or if there are rumours in the news, links to these articles? Not just utter tripe that some people maybe post just to cause drama such as Betty down the road telling me borders wouldn't open until 2056


----------



## SirDuff

I was able to make it into the US to see family (actually just got back to Europe this morning - I’m not in the UK, but am « tagging » onto this thread), by spending two weeks in Canada first (I’m a Canadian living in Europe with family in the US, so usually split my trips home between the two countries anyway).  

I’m not convinced that anyone checked how long it had been since I was in Europe when I flew into the US (I assume that the US can only see my entries/exits into the US when my passport is scanned and no one looked for Schengen exit stamps - but perhaps the US can see all my entries/exits), though not something that I’d risk.

I’m hoping to visit friends in the US in October (I have a forced month off), but that is seeming more and more unlikely (unless I do the two weeks in Canada first again).


----------



## mamamia2005

OP.
In answer to your post to me saying Joe was opening the US borders to the Canadians, I know he isn't at this time. I was being sarcastic.


----------



## Plague

SirDuff said:


> by spending two weeks in Canada first


I'm confused by the US-Canada border rules at present.
Does that work because of your family connections and/or Canadian citizenship, or is that a general thing?
Is it only land travel that's blocked?


----------



## SirDuff

Plague said:


> I'm confused by the US-Canada border rules at present.
> Does that work because of your family connections and/or Canadian citizenship, or is that a general thing?
> Is it only land travel that's blocked?



Only land travel is blocked (air travel has never been blocked).   There is no restriction based on citizenship/residency on who can enter the US from Canada (just need a negative test).  The « Europe ban » is based on having been in Europe, not based on citizenship of a European country.  

Given that Canada is opening its border to vaccinated Europeans as of 9-September, I think that anyone could do what I did (though not everyone can spend that long on holiday - I was working remotely part of my time in Canada).


----------



## MichelinMan

I think the mods need to be a bit more lenient on this thread. Discussions about whether we will get access to the US are all political at the moment, and figures very highly in the minds of us Brits who have thousands of pounds tied up in expensive Florida trips. I was finding the discussions about what is happening with Canada informative.


----------



## Plague

MichelinMan said:


> I think the mods need to be a bit more lenient on this thread.


I think their rules are OK really. One particular aspect of that discussion was getting out of hand and needed attention.
As with many forums the locking of a thread with no explanation seems clumsy as noone is then sure what caused it, but for a busy mod it's probably the quickest action to take.



MichelinMan said:


> Discussions about whether we will get access to the US are all political at the moment


In a national sense, yes. But we don't need to start dissecting the internal politics of the USA to address that.


----------



## Plague

SirDuff said:


> Given that Canada is opening its border to vaccinated Europeans as of 9-September


Ah, that's probably where I lost the plot. We can't (yet) go via Canada because *they* won't let us in


----------



## SirDuff

Plague said:


> Ah, that's probably where I lost the plot. We can't (yet) go via Canada because *they* won't let us in



Yup.  Though you won’t let us in either (though, like Canada’s rules for UK residents, that it changing too).


----------



## Plague

SirDuff said:


> I’m not convinced that anyone checked how long it had been since I was in Europe when I flew into the US (I assume that the US can only see my entries/exits into the US when my passport is scanned and no one looked for Schengen exit stamps - but perhaps the US can see all my entries/exits), though not something that I’d risk.


 I'm pretty sure it's all hooked up by the computer systems.

But I have been wondering what constitutes 14 days.
Is it 14*24 hours from wheels up this side to touchdown/immigration control in the US? Or something else?
I wonder because I am planning (in my mind) on booking 14 nights somewhere, but could I then arrive in the US a little short on the required time. "Sorry sir, you're a few hours early. You'll be deported and have to try again."


----------



## mamamia2005

I read of someone on fb who went to WDW via Mexico, but they had to stay in Mexico for 15 days, as the day you land is not counted. Your first full day is day 1.


----------



## Plague

mamamia2005 said:


> I read of someone on fb who went to WDW via Mexico, but they had to stay in Mexico for 15 days, as the day you land is not counted. Your first full day is day 1.


So was that 16 nights in Mexico?


----------



## mamamia2005

Plague said:


> So was that 16 nights in Mexico?



I just searched for the post -yes 16 nights in Mexico.


----------



## SirDuff

Plague said:


> But I have been wondering what constitutes 14 days.
> Is it 14*24 hours from wheels up this side to touchdown/immigration control in the US? Or something else?
> I wonder because I am planning (in my mind) on booking 14 nights somewhere, but could I then arrive in the US a little short on the required time. "Sorry sir, you're a few hours early. You'll be deported and have to try again."



It’s the number of days you are out of Europe not the number of days you are in Canada (so, you could be in a number of different (non-Europe) countries) and it is days not hours (as an aside, their testing is days not hours as well (whereas Canada’s is hours)).  You have to not have been in Europe in the last 14 days, so the day you leave doesn’t count (since you were in Europe that day).  I arrived in Canada on a Thursday and left two Fridays later.  So, 15 nights/14 days out of Europe.


----------



## Plague

Thanks guys. That's useful, though annoying as it obviously ups the budget another night.
I've been looking at options - so far Bahamas, Turks & Caicos and Canada, but all have 'in public' mask requirements which I'm not prepared to go with and the Bahamas is currently seeing a sharp rise in infections too. (Disney's current policy of 'masks indoors, optional out' seems sensible, but if that changes back to 'except when stopped and eating/drinking' I'll definitely be cancelling the whole thing anyway.)

I shall keep looking  

Edit: Dang! The Azores are part of the Schengen Zone. Onwards ...


----------



## Plague

My optimism got the better of me today, which is somewhat out of character for a pessimist like me, and seeing the item on the Ferrytale Fireworks event on DFB I booked me a date in early November.
I wasn't going to bother booking any dining (which opened today for me) but now I'm not so sure.
Aaaarrrrggghhh


----------



## Twinkbelle

I'm trying my best to be patinet, and to be thankful that I don't have a trip to the US booked so I'm not in the position that some people are in where a lot of money is tied down in a trip that they don't know if will go ahead or not.  

I'm just struggling a bit not knowing when or if I'll be able to get on that plane again! I was hoping to go to NYC in October I'm starting to accept that isn't happening and the odds of any trip this side of Christmas are slim to zero.  WDW next year is something that might be on the cards but I guess I'll have to just wait and see. 

If I win the lottery in the mean time then I'll spend two weeks on a beach somewhere and get a flight to the US. It's good to have options


----------



## disneyholic family

SirDuff said:


> Only land travel is blocked (air travel has never been blocked).   There is no restriction based on citizenship/residency on who can enter the US from Canada (just need a negative test).  The « Europe ban » is based on having been in Europe, not based on citizenship of a European country.
> 
> Given that Canada is opening its border to vaccinated Europeans as of 9-September, I think that anyone could do what I did (though not everyone can spend that long on holiday - I was working remotely part of my time in Canada).



i didn't realize it was only land.  I was thinking about flying via canada because it was so much cheaper but didn't because of the ban.


----------



## Plague

This is not a good omen:
EU drops U.S. from list of COVID-safe countries for travel
(Reuters, 2 min read)

And Florida cases still seem to be climbing, even if not rapidly.


----------



## chefski

Plague said:


> This is not a good omen:
> EU drops U.S. from list of COVID-safe countries for travel
> (Reuters, 2 min read)
> 
> And Florida cases still seem to be climbing, even if not rapidly.


IM blaming you @Plague for getting giddy the other day and booking stuff  

Just kidding but i think we can all but safely wipe off October from the list


----------



## Plague

chefski said:


> IM blaming you @Plague for getting giddy the other day and booking stuff
> 
> Just kidding but i think we can all but safely wipe off October from the list


I can't disagree with either of those sentiments  
I did actually make a few dining reservations yesterday, but I think it was probably a subconscious effort to keep hope alive.

Today I saw that Reuters article and later went to the supermarket for a while which again raised the spectre of prolonged mask wearing - probably about 15 hours solid each way for travel, plus indoors at WDW - assuming they don't wind back to 'everywhere' in the meantime.
Then DFB reminded me that GotG and Tron (and thus the Railroad too) probably won't be open.

So I don't think I'll be paying my balance after all.
Canaries is a 4 hour flight, maybe masked for 7 or 8, so I'm thinking I'll try for there this year and see what happens next year.


tinkerbell1991 said:


> Betty down the road telling me borders wouldn't open until 2056


Betty may not be as crazy as she sounds


----------



## mamamia2005

From what I've read elsewhere, the EU dropping the US as a safe country to travel to, has at least made the US sit up and take notice bit. Even if it starts the ball rolling (again?) for talks then that's got to be a good thing right?
I wonder if the UK will do the same.


----------



## chefski

We need to push them if we are open to them then they should reciprocate or at least give a date I have until Sunday to pay deposit so its looking like a no go for us


----------



## mamamia2005

I think that's the most frustrating thing - the radio silence. 
I know they wouldn't but it would be lovely if they came out and said at this time, we have no plans to re open the borders before X date.

If they truly are following the science, then get their modellers to work out where the waves of covid are going to be and how long they will last. Then get a date from there.


----------



## chefski

mamamia2005 said:


> I think that's the most frustrating thing - the radio silence.
> I know they wouldn't but it would be lovely if they came out and said at this time, we have no plans to re open the borders before X date.
> 
> If they truly are following the science, then get their modellers to work out where the waves of covid are going to be and how long they will last. Then get a date from there.


Totally agree if they said we won't open until November/December or 2022 then that's fine nothing we can do about that. They won't do that just in case they get it wrong and could open up sooner as the airlines would lose more money with cancellations that could have gone ahead.

But I don't want the hassle of chasing my refund, plus after 3 previous cancellations im losing the will to go my kids will be past the Disney Magic soon. (Nobodys fault I know but its frustrating)


----------



## BadPinkTink

mamamia2005 said:


> From what I've read elsewhere, the EU dropping the US as a safe country to travel to, has at least made the US sit up and take notice bit. Even if it starts the ball rolling (again?) for talks then that's got to be a good thing right?
> I wonder if the UK will do the same.



Being mindful of the Disboard rules, this is the main purpose. Back when The EU opened up to Americans, it was supposed to be a reciprocal deal, the start of travel corridors. But due to all sorts of reasons, most of which we can't talk about on Disboards, this did not happen. No matter what Ursula von der Leyen  or various European leaders did, there has been no movement on the reversal of the Presidential Executive order.  So the next move is to now say, ok, you have no interest in letting us in but you want to come here, no can do buddy, we don't want you. Its a game of chess.

The only way any resolution of the travel ban is to treat America the way they treat us and tell them, no you cant come here.  Only when it affects THEM and their freedom to travel, will they get serious about reciprocal travel corridors.

Also the % of population in Europe vaccinated is higher than % of population in America vaccinated, which will also play a part in diplomatic negotiations.


----------



## chefski

BadPinkTink said:


> Being mindful of the Disboard rules, this is the main purpose. Back when The EU opened up to Americans, it was supposed to be a reciprocal deal, the start of travel corridors. But due to all sorts of reasons, most of which we can't talk about on Disboards, this did not happen. No matter what Ursula von der Leyen  or various European leaders did, there has been no movement on the reversal of the Presidential Executive order.  So the next move is to now say, ok, you have no interest in letting us in but you want to come here, no can do buddy, we don't want you. Its a game of chess.
> 
> The only way any resolution of the travel ban is to treat America the way they treat us and tell them, no you cant come here.  Only when it affects THEM and their freedom to travel, will they get serious about reciprocal travel corridors.
> 
> Also the % of population in Europe vaccinated is higher than % of population in America vaccinated, which will also play a part in diplomatic negotiations.


Agree totally if they won't let us in then why let them in, granted lots of reasons for both cases but if the US are getting what they need they will have no desire to change anything.
I understand they don't want more threats coming in but you cant always have your cake and eat it, which is what the US government are after.

In no way would I put peoples lives at risk for a holiday but its frustrating, this is most likely my last trip to Disney as im being made redundant and cant justify the cost (hopefully ill get a job straight away and that will be mute  )


----------



## BadPinkTink

chefski said:


> In no way would I put peoples lives at risk for a holiday but its frustrating, this is most likely my last trip to Disney as im being made redundant and cant justify the cost (hopefully ill get a job straight away and that will be mute  )



At this stage, as much as I miss being in Disney Parks and travel and I know my mental health has suffered due to not being able to travel, I am more worried about my friend in California and the thousands of Europeans like her, who have European passports and are on work visas. They are the forgotten in this game of chess. Its not just about us wanting to go on holiday. Thousands of families continue to be separated, like my neighbour, whose son is married and lives in South Carolina with his wife and kids. My neighbour has no idea when she will see her son and grandkids.


----------



## chefski

BadPinkTink said:


> At this stage, as much as I miss being in Disney Parks and travel and I know my mental health has suffered due to not being able to travel, I am more worried about my friend in California and the thousands of Europeans like her, who have European passports and are on work visas. They are the forgotten in this game of chess. Its not just about us wanting to go on holiday. Thousands of families continue to be separated, like my neighbour, whose son is married and lives in South Carolina with his wife and kids. My neighbour has no idea when she will see her son and grandkids.


Yeah I agree with that wholeheartedly, this may be a Disney forum but this goes a lot deeper and at the end of the day my life as such won't be affected like other people in a worse situation.

At the end of the day its a Holiday and the money could easily be put towards other things and priorities (the longer it goes on the less I can justify paying it and in all honesty if we didn't have 2 kids it would have just been cancelled, but they are so in need of some Disney Time and I don't want to see their faces when we say for a 4th time sorry boys its a no go. We have prepared them that we probably won't be going but still they will be upset)


----------



## mamamia2005

Yes I do have to give myself a shake at times and remind myself it only holidays I'm missing out on. I have all the family I want to see near me hear in the UK, not spread across the globe. 
I feel desperately sorry for those who are separated from loved ones.


----------



## Plague

Going via Canada just got a little riskier:
U.S. adds Canada to 'reconsider travel' advisory list

It's a short article but only the first para (_below_) is relevant, so don't bother with that link:
"_WASHINGTON, Aug 31 (Reuters) - The U.S. State Department has raised its travel advisory alert for Canada to a "level  3 – reconsider travel" status amid the ongoing COVID-19 pandemic, it said in a statement on Tuesday._"
The rest is about Switzerland and Puerto Rico


----------



## RossK

Well, I just got the email from Virgin Atlantic saying my outgoing flight on 5 October has been cancelled - so the dream is officially over (for me) 

I'm actually fairly relieved to be honest. Normally at this point I would be buzzing with holiday vibes, but the looming likelihood of it not happening really took the fun out of it - so even if we had got to go last minute, I'd feel a bit cheated out of my extended good-vibes period! The usual excitement of making all the dining reservations and planning what we would do all felt a bit hollow this time around - i.e. it was all probably pointless... I'm shifting my whole booking to May 2022 - and May really is not that far away, and so hopefully if things do open up towards the end of this year, I can actually get excited for May.

For those who are booked a little further out in October/Nov/Dec - I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you


----------



## chefski

RossK said:


> Well, I just got the email from Virgin Atlantic saying my outgoing flight on 5 October has been cancelled - so the dream is officially over (for me)
> 
> I'm actually fairly relieved to be honest. Normally at this point I would be buzzing with holiday vibes, but the looming likelihood of it not happening really took the fun out of it - so even if we had got to go last minute, I'd feel a bit cheated out of my extended good-vibes period! The usual excitement of making all the dining reservations and planning what we would do all felt a bit hollow this time around - i.e. it was all probably pointless... I'm shifting my whole booking to May 2022 - and May really is not that far away, and so hopefully if things do open up towards the end of this year, I can actually get excited for May.
> 
> For those who are booked a little further out in October/Nov/Dec - I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you


Well 17th October for us so I expect they will be contacting soon. I spoke to them yesterday they said they would give a minimum of 21 days cancellation notice, Sad times but I understand the buildup is just not the same. Ive booked everything but in the back of my mind I was booking it expecting not to go.

We will probably re arrange for either December (hoping a lot), Feb or May next year.


----------



## Plague

So frustrating ... DFB keep reporting that WDW queues are really short at present. Almost sounds like a ghost town.
Disney must be wishing they could welcome us (or our money at least)


----------



## mamamia2005

Yes all the Vlogggers have been commenting for the last couple of weeks how low the wait times are etc, how they've never seen it so quiet in August! 
Yep that'll be because the Brits aren't allowed in - but I don't think the average Joe American even realises about the travel ban.


----------



## RossK

Plague said:


> So frustrating ... DFB keep reporting that WDW queues are really short at present. Almost sounds like a ghost town.
> Disney must be wishing they could welcome us (or our money at least)



Yeah, I've been looking at the wait times in the app, and almost everything across WDW is a walk-on. Such a shame we can't go. I'm actually thankful that VS sent the email 33 days before check-in, as cancelling my DVC stay within 30 days of check-in means the points go in to holding and become fairly useless for international guests due to the booking restrictions points in holding have. I hear DVC have been showing goodwill to international guests (if you can actually get through to them) - but VS cancelling before this meant I could self-service cancel and rebook via the website, that's the good news in it!

I have a feeling it will open by November - and I expect airports will be utter chaos... So I'm hoping by the time May rolls around, we should be finally 'in' the 'new normal'. I have always wanted to try going in May (as opposed to our usual October), as the climate is similar, but October just got way too crowded. And I found that food & wine wasn't as good as it had been in previous years (really going back to 2015 and earlier), which was the main reason we went in October.

It should be said we did have Boo Bash tickets booked, and despite being non-refundable, Disney without issue fully refunded them.


----------



## londontime

RossK said:


> For those who are booked a little further out in October/Nov/Dec - I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you


I have Halloween week (never gonna happen) and Marathon week (outside chance), and the week before Easter (good chance I think)
If I keep getting vouchers at this rate, i could charter my own plane by about April


----------



## Annabell

I am hoping for next summer !


----------



## Ronaldo17

Annabell said:


> I am hoping for next summer !


Yeah, that sounds about right for us too. If not then, I doubt we will bother going back until COVID is officially gone, whatever that means!


----------



## Welsh_Dragon

I have October, December 2021 and March 2022. Patiently waiting.


----------



## chefski

Anybody had any news on their October trips yet?


----------



## tinkerbell1991

chefski said:


> Anybody had any news on their October trips yet?


I had an email sent from Virgin Atlantic cancelling my flights on the 2nd Sept (4th-20th Oct, Manchester) and received the refund this afternoon.


----------



## chefski

Im due 17th October expecting to hear something very soon, looking at those dates I should know by 15th Sep.


----------



## Plague

chefski said:


> Anybody had any news on their October trips yet?


I killed my Disney bookings rather than pay the balances (no flights). I was going to pay and hang on until the last, but between Afghanistan, Ida and still rising US (and UK) infections I gave up hope.
I'm now planning a possible Canaries trip, but won't book until the last minute ... because, you know, s**t happens at a day's notice currently. And if the US suddenly said "We'll be open in X days/weeks" I might just look for a last minute booking to WDW anyway.

Barking, desperate, clutching-at-straws? Yep. But I'm at an age where pride is of no concern - just get it done


----------



## mamamia2005

I'm due to travel on 19th December. The longer this goes on, I'm getting worried that I'll be cancelled around mid Nov and then they will announce the borders are opening early December or something! The way flight prices are, I doubt we'll be able to afford to re book last minute.


----------



## Welsh_Dragon

mamamia2005 said:


> I'm due to travel on 19th December. The longer this goes on, I'm getting worried that I'll be cancelled around mid Nov and then they will announce the borders are opening early December or something! The way flight prices are, I doubt we'll be able to afford to re book last minute.


I am due to fly on 13 December. I think that if the industry gets any indication that the borders will open, the airlines will push back the cancellation dates. Keep hoping!


----------



## BadPinkTink

Keep a watch on the news today.

Biden to outline plan to curb coronavirus Delta variant as cases grow

President Joe Biden on Thursday will present a six-pronged strategy intended to fight the spread of the highly contagious coronavirus Delta variant and increase U.S. COVID-19 vaccinations, the White House said on Tuesday. 

White House spokeswoman Jen Psaki told reporters traveling with Biden aboard Air Force One that he will lay out the strategy "working across the public and private sectors to help continue to get the pandemic under control." 


~~~~~~

This could be the big September plan announcement that leaks and rumors have been talking about. It sounds like this announcement will cover from now to Christmas, so as hard as it is to think about, if there is nothing in todays announcement about the travel ban being lifted, then we need to think about giving up on travel in 2021


----------



## Plague

BadPinkTink said:


> if there is nothing in todays announcement about the travel ban being lifted


I will be a bit surprised if there is anything good for us in there, because it's hard to see how opening borders more would fit with:


BadPinkTink said:


> a six-pronged strategy intended to fight the spread of the highly contagious coronavirus Delta variant


We shall see ...


----------



## Plague

On a lighter note, today's Wizard of Id


----------



## BadPinkTink

Live on CNN just now, they outlined 5 of the 6 sections

Vaccine Mandates
Booster Vaccine Shots
Safety in Schools
Economic Recovery
Improving Care for Covid Patients
Its possible the travel ban could be in the Economic Recovery section.


----------



## itf

Unless America gets better control of delta especially heading into winter I’m not hopeful.


----------



## mamamia2005

I really don't think travel will come under the economic recovery. Domestic travel has been booming from what I've read, and I'm not sure that us Brits not being allowed in is really hurting them.


----------



## BadPinkTink

mamamia2005 said:


> I really don't think travel will come under the economic recovery. Domestic travel has been booming from what I've read, and I'm not sure that us Brits not being allowed in is really hurting them.



its not "just" The UK , the travel ban affects the 26 EU countries, as well as China, Brazil, India, South Africa and Iran.  And its not just about UK people wanting to go to Walt Disney World in Florida. 

All the thousands of people from these countries living and working in the USA on work visas as well as the European airlines who have had to cancel routes to US airports. The huge reduction of European airlines flying into US airports means huge unemployment at the US airports for all the Americans who were employed by the airports and airlines. 

Everyone seems to focus on the Uk people wanting to go to Walt Disney World on holiday, but the travel bans have a far wider consequence and is actually hurting the US economic recovery after Covid.


----------



## mamamia2005

Well as I don't live in any of those countries, nor do I have any interest in visiting them I naturally focus on the UK.
And I still think domestic travel is booming in the US


----------



## mamamia2005

Not sure why you gave my post an angry reaction Tink?!


----------



## Plague

mamamia2005 said:


> Not sure why you gave my post an angry reaction Tink?!


Because "*Bad*PinkTink"?   

But seriously, yes, the US seems to be doing fine with their 'staycation' policy and (with my very cynical hat on) I'm sure their airlines would be very happy for VA, etc, to go bust so they can pick up the business for themselves.



BadPinkTink said:


> The huge reduction of European airlines flying into US airports means huge unemployment at the US airports for all the Americans who were employed by the airports and airlines.


Most of those staff would have been got rid of anyway, because that's how it happens in the US, and now they have to rehire them, or hire fresh.
By most accounts the US is struggling to get people to fill vacancies (like us though probably slightly different reasons), so I'm not sure that unemployment is a big thing for them. Could be that reopening international travel would break their immigration systems just now.


----------



## Plague

I had a quick scroll through Biden's speech tonight and the 'economic' bit in full, but there was nothing about foreign travel that I found. (There was a bit about doubling fines for not masking up on public transport.)
He did (I think) mention he'd be announcing more plans "next month".
So from our POV ...  ... unless I missed something? *

( * I did notice some other things, but talking about them would be pushing the edges of the forum 'no political stuff' rules, so  )


----------



## Kbrb

I really dont see us being allowed back in this year now.  

Even if one side gives the thumbs up the chances of the other are slim considering the numbers and the expected winter boom. 

I console myself with allowing the genie to do its worst and be picked apart by vloggers until i have a really good plan on how to navigate it. I also allows me to look at alternative stays for the break. Its gutting i know having lost last years trip but maybe it gives tron chance to open before we are allowed back in.


----------



## BadPinkTink

Kbrb said:


> I really dont see us being allowed back in this year now.
> 
> Even if one side gives the thumbs up the chances of the other are slim considering the numbers and the expected winter boom.
> 
> I console myself with allowing the genie to do its worst and be picked apart by vloggers until i have a really good plan on how to navigate it. I also allows me to look at alternative stays for the break. Its gutting i know having lost last years trip but maybe it gives tron chance to open before we are allowed back in.



I know , I'm starting to feel the same way.  My cut off point is the end of September, I'm trying to get my head around giving up on 2021.


----------



## mamamia2005

I must admit, as much as I do want us to be able to travel at Christmas, I would prefer it if a fair few people had gone before so I could have a good read and understand the testing requirements (if they are still in place after Oct 1st review here in England).
A few weeks ago I was 50/50 about whether we would be able to go. Now I think I'm more 70/30 of us not going.


----------



## zavandor

I can cancel up to 31 days before I'm scheduled to leave, on 2/12. I still have until end of October to see what's going to happen, but I'm starting to think I have to reschedule to 2022.


----------



## mamamia2005

If we do get cancelled for Christmas, I'm going to hop straight on BA and book a custom trip of flight and hotel on deposit only for Easter, as I expect prices will rocket when the borders are open.


----------



## Minniesgal

Ronaldo17 said:


> Yeah, that sounds about right for us too. If not then, I doubt we will bother going back until COVID is officially gone, whatever that means!


It will never be officially gone might as well just keep trying


----------



## Minniesgal

mamamia2005 said:


> If we do get cancelled for Christmas, I'm going to hop straight on BA and book a custom trip of flight and hotel on deposit only for Easter, as I expect prices will rocket when the borders are open.


Prices have already rocketed for 2022. We booked jan 21 and our trip have gone up by £2500 already


----------



## mamamia2005

Minniesgal said:


> Prices have already rocketed for 2022. We booked jan 21 and our trip have gone up by £2500 already



Yes, if we travel at Easter we will have to fly in direct to make it affordable. At least Virgin seem to be quite quick with refunds now!


----------



## scottishgirl1

I managed to get my first balance due pushed back to mid October for my Christmas trip so  fingers crossed 4 or 5 more weeks gives me a better chance of making the right choice. If not Christmas will be off til late May. I feel this year is probably my only chance of a Christmas trip so would be so nice to experience that!


----------



## chefski

We are due Oct 17th but if that doesn't happen just going to shunt it on till Xmas we had last Xmas booked so maybe this time


----------



## Lee Matthews

Blimey. Sending the best to you all. Really hope it all works out for your trips

There’s me say here worried about August next year. I imagine a spike in cases come Christmas with the winter and maybe see it settle back down by march.

seems we are a fair bit ahead of the US so we should be good on our side sooner


----------



## Welsh_Dragon

I needed to apply for new Esta’s and they came through within 10 mins. I thought I would get them now in readiness, just in case travel restrictions are lifted and the ESTA site gets overwhelmed. Keeping positive for December.


----------



## chefski

Welsh_Dragon said:


> I needed to apply for new Esta’s and they came through within 10 mins. I thought I would get them now in readiness, just in case travel restrictions are lifted and the ESTA site gets overwhelmed. Keeping positive for December.


Yeah we did the same last week just to prepare


----------



## Welsh_Dragon

chefski said:


> Yeah we did the same last week just to prepare


There is something about those forms. It gives me the same feeling I used to get when you had to fill passport applications by hand, and make sure all the letters were in the little boxes and you didn’t make a mistake.


----------



## BadPinkTink

I need a new ESTA too, but I dont want to do it until I know I'm actually getting on the plane. Its like doing the ESTA makes it real, that I will finally be going back.


----------



## Welsh_Dragon

BadPinkTink said:


> I need a new ESTA too, but I dont want to do it until I know I'm actually getting on the plane. Its like doing the ESTA makes it real, that I will finally be going back.


You have got to stay optimistic Tink.


----------



## Plague

Welsh_Dragon said:


> You have got to stay optimistic Tink.


Expectation management.
At the end of the day ...
Optimists - usually disappointed.
Pessimists - usually happy.

It's (probably) why Disney queue times aren't usually as bad as advertised.

(I tend to run about 2/3 pessimist, 1/3 optimist.)


----------



## Garyjames220

It’s a Guessing game at the moment 

but any guesses to when the border will finally open


----------



## Welsh_Dragon

I agree…. But I am still booking restaurants as they open on OT for December . Not sure whether or not I will also need to order a .


----------



## Welsh_Dragon

Garyjames220 said:


> It’s a Guessing game at the moment
> 
> but any guesses to when the border will finally open


We should have a sweepstake. I choose 23 November.


----------



## londontime

Welsh_Dragon said:


> We should have a sweepstake. I choose 23 November.


I'll play!
30th Nov.
I think they will keep thanksgiving as Domestic only........


----------



## itf

1st of March. Wish I wasn't so pessimistic but I am.


----------



## Welsh_Dragon

itf said:


> 1st of March. Wish I wasn't so pessimistic but I am.


St David’s Day. Good choice.


----------



## itf

Welsh_Dragon said:


> I agree…. But I am still booking restaurants as they open on OT for December . Not sure whether or not I will also need to order a .



My problem is there's great tickets for Drawn To Life which I'd love to take my daughter to, but it's non-refundable, and even though our trip is next August I'm a bit wary.


----------



## csimon

Welsh_Dragon said:


> St David’s Day. Good choice.



I was there on 1st March 2019 and had taken this t-shirt with me (the holiday wasn't just thrown together you know!). I proudly thrust my chest at the staff working in the UK pavilion shops, but no-one twigged!


----------



## Welsh_Dragon

csimon said:


> I was there on 1st March 2019 and had taken this t-shirt with me (the holiday wasn't just thrown together you know!). I proudly thrust my chest at the staff working in the UK pavilion shops, but no-one twigged!
> 
> View attachment 604480


Have you ever found the Welsh doll during the IASW ride? One needs good eyesight.


----------



## csimon

Welsh_Dragon said:


> Have you ever found the Welsh doll during the IASW ride? One needs good eyesight.



I don't believe so. May have done, but I can't remember!


----------



## gismo1554

Welsh_Dragon said:


> Have you ever found the Welsh doll during the IASW ride? One needs good eyesight.



Still my favourite thing to spot - have a photo of it somewhere I'll try to drag it out later.

When I worked in UK pavillion there were a few of us Welshies and we did make a huge thing of St David's day but ourselves rather than the actual area. I guess it depends on the staff

I made the very sad decision to cancel my November trip this weekend as was the last time I could cancel without penalty. I just can't see this year happening.


----------



## Welsh_Dragon

gismo1554 said:


> Still my favourite thing to spot - have a photo of it somewhere I'll try to drag it out later.
> 
> When I worked in UK pavillion there were a few of us Welshies and we did make a huge thing of St David's day but ourselves rather than the actual area. I guess it depends on the staff
> 
> I made the very sad decision to cancel my November trip this weekend as was the last time I could cancel without penalty. I just can't see this year happening.


Leave your APRs in place until the last minute and then, if things change, you can always look for a cheap flight etc. What’s plan B?


----------



## marcais

I've started looking at flights for our planned trip next August.

We'll be flying out of Dublin and won't be doing direct flights due to cost. A lot of the ones I'm seeing so far have connections in either Germany or Canada. It's only just occurred to me that a connection in a third country adds an extra wrinkle. For example, Canada might not allow travel from the EU, but the US does. And so I don't know how that would affect an itinerary that goes Dublin > Toronto > MCO.

So I've decided to only consider connections that are in the US, so New York or Washington, based on past experiences. It probably won't make a difference, but it's one less potential cause of hassle.


----------



## Fely the 1st

I choose 12/22 for opening. Would be a great christmas present for many people.


----------



## Plague

Fely the 1st said:


> I choose 12/22 for opening


Yes, December 2022 is quite possible I'd say


----------



## Plague

marcais said:


> It's only just occurred to me that a connection in a third country adds an extra wrinkle.


Indeed. I've just booked a trip to Gran Canaria next month and I'm paying more for a direct flight to avoid stopping anywhere that could screw things up if rules change.



marcais said:


> So I've decided to only consider connections that are in the US,


That was my plan for this year ... if they'd opened the border.
(I reckoned it might take a while for direct MCO flights to get going, so was planning on grabbing a seat on an existing UK-USA flight and then getting a domestic flight from wherever that put me down ... Anywhere in the US would have done   )


----------



## mamamia2005

If we end up travelling at Easter if we get cancelled for Christmas, we will have to fly in direct due to flight costs. I too plan to have a stop at a US airport. I don't want to risk a European or Canadian airport, especially if the travel ban hasn't long been lifted when we go ( which I think is a good possibility)


----------



## Minniesgal

This is going to sound really stupid but I have always found if I can visualise myself doing something it generally happens.  The last job I got I was convinced I was going to get it as I could visualise myself leaving the building and driving home 

I can actually visualise myself packing for our July 2022 trip so I’m convincing myself that one will happen.


----------



## gismo1554

Welsh_Dragon said:


> Leave your APRs in place until the last minute and then, if things change, you can always look for a cheap flight etc. What’s plan B?



Plan B is next September. Already planning for next May with my parents and my sisters family so this is my usual solo trip. I am really not sure whether either is feesible but living in hope by next May things may be a bit more settled and the US will definitely be open


----------



## ahward

We are due to fly with BA at the beginning of December this year, we booked flights car and Disney tickets with them. We have everything crossed that we get to go as we bought DVC last year! My only worry is buying the Disney tickets and their policy around refunds. Does anyone know if they will refund this?


----------



## Welsh_Dragon

ahward said:


> We are due to fly with BA at the beginning of December this year, we booked flights car and Disney tickets with them. We have everything crossed that we get to go as we bought DVC last year! My only worry is buying the Disney tickets and their policy around refunds. Does anyone know if they will refund this?


Disney will allow you to use the cost of your tickets as a credit towards new tickets. You would just have to pay the price increase, if any.


----------



## ahward

Welsh_Dragon said:


> Disney will allow you to use the cost of your tickets as a credit towards new tickets. You would just have to pay the price increase, if any.


Thank you for replying, what if we want a refund? We have only part paid the balance, Ift BA have cancelled the Flights, tickets and Car we should be entitled to all our money back?


----------



## Welsh_Dragon

ahward said:


> Thank you for replying, what if we want a refund? We have only part paid the balance, Ift BA have cancelled the Flights, tickets and Car we should be entitled to all our money back?


You will be entitled to a refund for your flights and car, but (I think) that if you have already linked your park tickets on MDE then the cost of the tickets will not be refunded. Disney will just hold the credit for you for future use.


----------



## ahward

Welsh_Dragon said:


> You will be entitled to a refund for your flights and car, but (I think) that if you have already linked your park tickets on MDE then the cost of the tickets will not be refunded. Disney will just hold the credit for you for future use.


Yes we have linked it all up as we need the reservations, so best to speak with Disney about park tickets? Guessing they will be accommodating. Thank you!


----------



## BadPinkTink

ok, everyone, I read an article this morning which is logical and makes sense but at the same time is not what my heart wants to hear and I hope that its not true. 

One theory about the travel ban is that there wont be any real move on removing it until November 2022, which is the USA Mid Term Elections when  all 435 seats in the House of Representatives and 34 of the 100 seats in the Senate will be up for election. There will also be local elections at the same time.


----------



## chefski

BadPinkTink said:


> ok, everyone, I read an article this morning which is logical and makes sense but at the same time is not what my heart wants to hear and I hope that its not true.
> 
> One theory about the travel ban is that there wont be any real move on removing it until November 2022, which is the USA Mid Term Elections when  all 435 seats in the House of Representatives and 34 of the 100 seats in the Senate will be up for election. There will also be local elections at the same time.


I would be very surprised if that was the case, Although may be a ploy by US airlines to bankrupt the likes of Virgin (I know they are part Delta) etc then when they do open it will be all US Airlines.

Who knows at this point I read something yesterday that someone at Virgin was expecting end Sept.

Until it happens we will have to wait and see, unfortunately unless its this announced this week we will be cancelled.


----------



## Plague

BadPinkTink said:


> One theory about the travel ban is that there wont be any real move on removing it until November 2022, which is the USA Mid Term Elections


That seems a flawed connection. Without being too political and getting this thread locked, why would letting "us" and some other nations in be of interest to US domestic elections? There might be some reasons but I can't see it being a significant factor in voting.
The date might still be right of course


----------



## BadPinkTink

Plague said:


> That seems a flawed connection. Without being too political and getting this thread locked, why would letting "us" and some other nations in be of interest to US domestic elections? There might be some reasons but I can't see it being a significant factor in voting.
> The date might still be right of course



I want to expand on this but I dont think the mods would like. but basically right now its a stale mate dont rock the boat situation.  The article theorized that from a political point of view it suits both sides to keep the travel ban. Each side can make an argument that keeping the travel ban  is good and therefore each side can use it against each other during election campaigns. And thats why ultimately Biden is in no hurry to remove it, as it can be used against him and his party by the other party and could hurt their mid term election campaigns.


----------



## mamamia2005

Jeez, I read on the Dibb about the mid term elections in Nov - in my head I thought they were this Nov! I hadn't really put the dots together about when mid term would be lol!
If that really does turn out to be the case, I wouldn't expect Virgin to survive. BA and Tui would probably be ok. And I doubt the Norwegian air replacement (who's name escapes me at the moment) would get off the ground. I can't think of any other UK carriers that do long haul to the US?


----------



## chefski

Well I can honestly say hand on heart that if its Nov 2022 then we won't be going to the USA again we will find somewhere else LOL


----------



## Plague

BadPinkTink said:


> Each side can make an argument that keeping the travel ban is good and therefore each side can use it against each other during election campaigns.


Yeah, I can see how that might be. But I'd think that is only because while they don't have infections under control opening up to more is an obvious chink in political armour.

It could flip very quickly though. Eg. once they have got Covid under control, keeping the ban longer than needed and damaging trade and relations would also be a good stick to beat the other party with.

I do think that ultimately this will hinge on when they have that elusive herd immunity, or something looking like it, and progress on that front is not exactly rapid.


----------



## finchy3

BadPinkTink said:


> ok, everyone, I read an article this morning which is logical and makes sense but at the same time is not what my heart wants to hear and I hope that its not true.
> 
> One theory about the travel ban is that there wont be any real move on removing it until November 2022, which is the USA Mid Term Elections when  all 435 seats in the House of Representatives and 34 of the 100 seats in the Senate will be up for election. There will also be local elections at the same time.



If that happens I'll throw the towel in and sell our DVC


----------



## gismo1554

So I really don't think they will wait it out til November 2022 in all honesty as I think the world will put too much pressure on them to open before then - Australia are still aiming for December and they had one of the harshest lockdowns ever!

Yesterday however BA cancelled my November flight to San Diego and moved me to a flight the next day (4th to 5th) so although they cancelled they actually have rather than cancelling everything just reduced their flights again. I do wonder if this is because they are aiming for a restart date in November as the return flight was not changed (and is on the same day of the week as the original flight).


----------



## Kbrb

Id be shocked if we are not back after the winter. 

I said i before but i count small blessings. Maybe when we go back no masks? The genie will have been worked out, and we might get some killer deals? 

That said i am currently watching a harry potter box set so i have some understanding of whats going on at Universal which for a slight up charge over pop century allows me to stay with the express pass. If the trip had gone as planned i never would have even looked into it.


----------



## Sakiki

A reopening date for transatlantic travel as late as November 2022 seems a bit unlikely to me. The route between JFK and LHR was one of the most profitable in the world pre-COVID and the flights between the UK and Florida always ran with a load factor in excess of 80%, which is very unusual as this is over a full year with no seasonal drops. There are an awful lot of jobs at stake (not least in tourism) on both sides of the pond. Virgin must be expecting something as they’ve just recently announced flights between Edinburgh (a new base for them) and MCO for December 2021 - although to be fair this seems unfeasibly early given the issues with the COVID Delta variant both in the UK and the US; I would suspect that sometime around late February 2022 is more likely and certainly no later than Easter.

As for the purely political aspects - I’m not going there . The minutiae of US politics are pretty impenetrable to us in the UK just as I suspect UK politics don’t make much sense to anyone living in the US (let’s be honest, UK politics often make no sense to those of us who‘ve spent our whole lives in the system)!


----------



## chefski

Kbrb said:


> Id be shocked if we are not back after the winter.
> 
> I said i before but i count small blessings. Maybe when we go back no masks? The genie will have been worked out, and we might get some killer deals?
> 
> That said i am currently watching a harry potter box set so i have some understanding of whats going on at Universal which for a slight up charge over pop century allows me to stay with the express pass. If the trip had gone as planned i never would have even looked into it.


I know what you mean we have booked Coronado for the trip due to be cancelled and rebooking will be in a Universal Hotel, just no perks left for staying on-site. We always hire a car anyway trips to the beach etc.


----------



## Plague

Kbrb said:


> If the trip had gone as planned i never would have even looked into it.


That's certainly true of a lot of people in here I think.

But of the wider European Disney visitors, who I'm sure are orders of magnitude more than we represent, will it make a difference?
Many will be 'once in a lifetime' families, so it's just more money. Others may be using travel agents, so I wonder how they (agents) are viewing this ... Will they drive people toward off-site and/or Universal solutions?


----------



## mamamia2005

We own DVC, so are more "tied" to Disney than others I guess. However, the longer this ban goes on, it did cross my mind if I should look into Dubai - they've got theme parks right?!


----------



## Plague

Sakiki said:


> I would suspect that sometime around late February 2022 is more likely and certainly no later than Easter.


Although Covid may be more contained there is an expectation the winter could be bad for hospitals as flu and other diseases bounce back from hibernation as well as some increase in Covid - because of more indoor mixing. I expect that to be true in the US as well as Europe, or the whole Northern hemisphere actually.
As such, unless they reopen before Christmas, I'd bet on Easter rather than February.


----------



## Plague

mamamia2005 said:


> it did cross my mind if I should look into Dubai - they've got theme parks right?!


 Oh yes. Though some are in other AEs like Abu Dhabi.

The ECC did a 5 day trip there in 2017 and I did consider a return this year instead of WDW.
If this link works it's for a video the organiser made which gives you a whistle stop tour, though you'll have to ignore some of the club stuff.
It's about 8 mins, but I think it is in HD, so may use a lot of bandwidth (about 800MB I think ... don't ask me how I know this!)
Arabian Adventure - European Coaster Club

[EDIT: Some of the sights in there are small 'shopping mall' places. Good for a couple of hours maybe.]


----------



## mamamia2005

Thanks, will check it out!


----------



## Plague

mamamia2005 said:


> Thanks, will check it out!


Oh, I should mention that some of the sights in there are small 'shopping mall' places. Good for a couple of hours maybe.


----------



## itf

Plague said:


> That's certainly true of a lot of people in here I think.
> 
> But of the wider European Disney visitors, who I'm sure are orders of magnitude more than we represent, will it make a difference?
> Many will be 'once in a lifetime' families, so it's just more money. Others may be using travel agents, so I wonder how they (agents) are viewing this ... Will they drive people toward off-site and/or Universal solutions?



It's funny I'm here because I failed to plan last time (we only had one day at Disney on the way to a cruise, I bought tickets and turned up) - we were completely blindsided by FastPass as it hadn't been in play when we last visited, and there had been no warning about getting it booked ahead of time even though we booked our tickets through Disney themselves.  As a result we rode virtually nothing. I wonder if Genie will similarly blindside some visitors but will have the benefit of at least not being all booked up when they arrive.


----------



## Kbrb

itf said:


> It's funny I'm here because I failed to plan last time (we only had one day at Disney on the way to a cruise, I bought tickets and turned up) - we were completely blindsided by FastPass as it hadn't been in play when we last visited, and there had been no warning about getting it booked ahead of time even though we booked our tickets through Disney themselves.  As a result we rode virtually nothing. I wonder if Genie will similarly blindside some visitors but will have the benefit of at least not being all booked up when they arrive.



First timers non bookers fly by seat of pants people will benefit from the genie. You can buy your way on everything  on any given day. Disney are using "flexablity" as the reason for all this rather than out and out greed.

Id guess agents will be booking up disney like no tomorrow id guess the commission is higher than off site. Do any of them really care once your booked? I dont ever remember an agent advising me of FP+


----------



## Kbrb

Plague said:


> That's certainly true of a lot of people in here I think.
> 
> But of the wider European Disney visitors, who I'm sure are orders of magnitude more than we represent, will it make a difference?
> Many will be 'once in a lifetime' families, so it's just more money. Others may be using travel agents, so I wonder how they (agents) are viewing this ... Will they drive people toward off-site and/or Universal solutions?



Its an odd one. But even once in a life timers will have to worry about the spiraling costs? Even if they dont book off site then the sit down meals or merch budget goings to take a hit. I think disney have underestimated how people will tighten up on expendables in order to pay for the rides.  

Eat an over priced breakfast buffet? or pay for Genie and ROTR? Pop tarts in the room it is.


----------



## csimon

Plague said:


> Oh yes. Though some are in other AEs like Abu Dhabi.
> 
> The ECC did a 5 day trip there in 2017 and I did consider a return this year instead of WDW.
> If this link works it's for a video the organiser made which gives you a whistle stop tour, though you'll have to ignore some of the club stuff.
> It's about 8 mins, but I think it is in HD, so may use a lot of bandwidth (about 800MB I think ... don't ask me how I know this!)
> Arabian Adventure - European Coaster Club
> 
> [EDIT: Some of the sights in there are small 'shopping mall' places. Good for a couple of hours maybe.]



I will add that it was extremely hot! Take Florida in the middle of August and add a few degrees.

The video is indeed very much a whistle-stop tour, plenty of attractions not shown. Off the top of my head and of interest for Disney people, there were two Flying Theatres (Soarin' alike), many simulators of various configurations, many dark rides, and a ride that was somewhat similar to Indiana Jones/Dinosaur. One of the most unexpected for me was the Hulk ride at IMG, it's a large circular 3D theatre. The surprise comes when it starts spinning! 




I loved Bollywood too.

Here's me and Plague on Flying Aces at Ferrari World, starting at 01:13, front right and left seats.


----------



## chefski

Kbrb said:


> Its an odd one. But even once in a life timers will have to worry about the spiraling costs? Even if they dont book off site then the sit down meals or merch budget goings to take a hit. I think disney have underestimated how people will tighten up on expendables in order to pay for the rides.
> 
> Eat an over priced breakfast buffet? or pay for Genie and ROTR? Pop tarts in the room it is.


They probably end up with the same amount of cash but less expenditure themselves.
If you pay for Genie etc it costs them nothing food cost them to buy.

Disney are not daft they will have the same income for less expenditure. 

I think what they have done with the hotel perks will hit them much harder. Why pay hundreds more for a room no better than most off site when there are no perks left.

I can stay at Hard Rock get free express pass for the same price as a moderate Disney Hotel (No brainer for me)
Or I can save a fortune get an hour extra at Universal as opposed to 30 mins extra at Disney for staying on-site (Again No Brainer)


----------



## Twinkbelle

chefski said:


> I can stay at Hard Rock get free express pass for the same price as a moderate Disney Hotel (No brainer for me)
> Or I can save a fortune get an hour extra at Universal as opposed to 30 mins extra at Disney for staying on-site (Again No Brainer)


This I agree with the only reason to stay on site was the benefits, and now that they're charging you if you have a car to park onsite at the hotel itself, I think that will have a big impact.  If you're driving and need to fork out for 14 nights of parking thats a big chunk of change.  I'd certainly reconsider staying onsite if I was planning a trip any time soon.


----------



## finchy3

https://www.secretflying.com/posts/eu-ministers-criticise-nonsensical-us-ban-on-european-travellers/


----------



## chefski

Oh well got the email today Holiday cancelled time to try again or give up after 4 attempts.


----------



## Plague

chefski said:


> time to try again or give up after 4 attempts.


If at first you don't succeed ... just give up (it saves a lot of hassle)


----------



## chefski

I will have 2 more attempts at this LOL 

I will edge my bets and hope and pray for Xmas in Disney after that probably May next year. After that well who knows


----------



## chefski

Well Xmas booked lets see what happens lol fingers crossed


----------



## bavarian princess

Several major German newspapers quoted one of the Lufthansa board members two weeks ago regarding the US travel restrictions. He said he doesn’t expect changes until around Xmas. 

Posting German articles doesn’t make any sense  this is all I could find in English:

https://www.google.de/amp/s/www.fvw...hope-that-usa-eases-entry-ban-soon-220778/amp


----------



## mamamia2005

There are rumours in the British press this morning that when Boris meets with Joe this week, he's going to "tell him to lift the travel ban and let Britons back into the US".
We'll see I guess!


----------



## Plague

mamamia2005 said:


> There are rumours in the British press this morning that when Boris meets with Joe this week, he's going to "tell him to lift the travel ban and let Britons back into the US".
> We'll see I guess!


This will be one of those rumours:
US travel ban: Why is Biden still keeping Britons out of US?
(BBC News, today. ~5 min read)
It seems like a very good summary. (4th para from the end was a   moment for me.)


----------



## itf

Well, I'm happy to be the one to break the news. If anyone would know, Sopel would.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1439944604338491396


----------



## chefski

itf said:


> Well, I'm happy to be the one to break the news. If anyone would know, Sopel would.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1439944604338491396


Lets just hope that includes the AZ vaccine otherwise my wife will be going alone


----------



## itf

chefski said:


> Lets just hope that includes the AZ vaccine otherwise my wife will be going alone




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1439946389065277441


----------



## chefski

This would be good news, presume that children under 12 dont need a double jab


----------



## itf

And FT confirms
https://www.ft.com/content/ed63aca3-baf7-4e6c-90bb-5630cef34c01


----------



## itf

Think I'll book my Drawn to Life tickets later, then. Was worried about no refund policy.


----------



## chefski

itf said:


> Think I'll book my Drawn to Life tickets later, then. Was worried about no refund policy.


Booked new dates for holiday yesterday and just in time they have increased £400 since yesterday


----------



## chefski

itf said:


> Think I'll book my Drawn to Life tickets later, then. Was worried about no refund policy.


Looks fab


----------



## itf

chefski said:


> Booked new dates for holiday yesterday and just in time they have increased £400 since yesterday



At one point mine was up £3k since I booked it in April! Come down a little since.


----------



## chefski

itf said:


> At one point mine was up £3k since I booked it in April! Come down a little since.


I know the feeling, we've still paid £1k more than we paid previously, we've changed from Coronado Springs to Sapphire Falls as Coronado Springs was £3k more than we paid. (Xmas so expected to be more expensive)


----------



## Fely the 1st

That would be such good News


----------



## RossK

@Plague wake up!! Breaking news!!


----------



## itf

https://www.theguardian.com/us-news...est-covid-restrictions?CMP=Share_iOSApp_Other more confirmation.


----------



## Kbrb

I await the ruling on kids, who might only get one jab.

Atleast its a step forward


----------



## Fely the 1st

OMG is ist really true?


----------



## Geoff Gostage

It’s back….


----------



## itf

Ha. Virgin Atlantic website search currently failing because it's "overloaded". I bet.


----------



## mamamia2005

Waiting to find out what's to be done about children. My  young teenage daughter will likey have the vaccine in the next few weeks, but will only have had one jab.


----------



## scottishgirl1

This Is rather exciting news


----------



## jackieleanne

Best news in a long time! Now I can finally get excited again and I better get serious on the weight loss again.


----------



## Geoff Gostage




----------



## BadPinkTink

OMG   

now what to do goes off to check Aer Lingus website


----------



## Geoff Gostage

BadPinkTink said:


> OMG
> 
> now what to do goes off to check Aer Lingus website


Is 1 hour 30 stopover in Dublin enough time to go through the us border there?


----------



## married2mm

So we are due to fly 30/10 & clearly have everything in place from that date…
If it’s literally November 1st we can begin holidays again -hopefully it won’t be as torturous trying to rearrange everything..
Does anyone know an exact date?


----------



## BadPinkTink

Geoff Gostage said:


> Is 1 hour 30 stopover in Dublin enough time to go through the us border there?



Thats a bit tight. It depends on which terminal and gate your flight arrives into Dublin.  The Aer Lingus Terminal is Terminal 2, its a very long, 3 story building. If you are arriving on an Aer Lingus flight you will arrive on the top floor and will then have to go through the transfer area and then down to the USA customs area on the lower floor.

The first stage at USA customs is a security check, where your bags and you go through scanners. 
Then you have to queue up and talk to a US Homelands Agent. You will get your fingerprints taken and a retinal scan, they will ask the security questions and you will have to identify your checked bags on the screen. 

If your flight is closing , they do have staff to pull you to the front of the queue.

I would leave at least 2 hours, as you will probally need a toilet break and maybe get a drink.


----------



## BadPinkTink

married2mm said:


> So we are due to fly 30/10 & clearly have everything in place from that date…
> If it’s literally November 1st we can begin holidays again -hopefully it won’t be as torturous trying to rearrange everything..
> Does anyone know an exact date?



No date yet, that will probably be released after Bidens speech

These are the two official pages I keep a watch on
CDC website Travelers Prohibited from Entry to the United States
Last updated April 30 2021

The White House Website
Proclamation on the Suspension of Entry as Immigrants and Non-Immigrants of Certain Additional Persons Who Pose a Risk of Transmitting Coronavirus Disease
Last Updated January 25 2021
.


----------



## Plague

married2mm said:


> Does anyone know an exact date?


Just "Early November" at present. You'd think they'd open at the beginning of a week and 1st Nov is actually a Monday, so ... maybe.


----------



## Geoff Gostage

BadPinkTink said:


> Thats a bit tight. It depends on which terminal and gate your flight arrives into Dublin.  The Aer Lingus Terminal is Terminal 2, its a very long, 3 story building. If you are arriving on an Aer Lingus flight you will arrive on the top floor and will then have to go through the transfer area and then down to the USA customs area on the lower floor.
> 
> The first stage at USA customs is a security check, where your bags and you go through scanners.
> Then you have to queue up and talk to a US Homelands Agent. You will get your fingerprints taken and a retinal scan, they will ask the security questions and you will have to identify your checked bags on the screen.
> 
> If your flight is closing , they do have staff to pull you to the front of the queue.
> 
> I would leave at least 2 hours, as you will probally need a toilet break and maybe get a drink.


Brilliant response thanks so much


----------



## Geoff Gostage

Plague said:


> Just "Early November" at present. You'd think they'd open at the beginning of a week and 1st Nov is actually a Monday, so ... maybe.


 Boris stated end of October so 1st November seems plausible


----------



## Plague

RossK said:


> @Plague wake up!! Breaking news!!


I'm very happy for my predictions to be proved wrong in this case


----------



## zavandor

This made my day!
I still need to know if they'll allow in people vaccinated with AstraZeneca and if they allow unvaccinated small kids (my friends' children are 2 and 5). Fingers crossed.


----------



## Garyjames220

When is the speach

im guessing young children that can’t get jab will be allowed too


----------



## BadPinkTink

Geoff Gostage said:


> Brilliant response thanks so much



You are welcome  Ive been flying from Dublin to USA for about 20 years. All arrivials go into the building on the top floor and you will walk with everyone to the passport area. At the passport control area, you as a transfer passenger, will follow the signs to the transfer corridor. This corridor will bring you to escalators, where you will go down to the departure level and then follow the signs to the USA Pre Clearance area. It will take you longer than you think to walk, as you will basically walk the length of the terminal twice.


----------



## chefski

zavandor said:


> This made my day!
> I still need to know if they'll allow in people vaccinated with AstraZeneca and if they allow unvaccinated small kids (my friends' children are 2 and 5). Fingers crossed.


We are waiting on same confirmation 1 report said that they will accept what the WHO accepts for vaccinations so hopefully AZ will be fine. My boys are 9 so also waiting on that


----------



## felice

Great to hear that the travel ban is in the process of being lifted as of November


----------



## Lylystraus

Also need to know if 12 years old will be considered fully vaccinated with 1 dose. 

It is a good news though


----------



## itf

Lylystraus said:


> Also need to know if 12 years old will be considered fully vaccinated with 1 dose.
> 
> It is a good news though ☺



Per The Guardian
"There will be some exceptions to the vaccine policy including for children not yet eligible to be vaccinated. The new rules do not yet apply to travellers crossing land borders with Mexico and Canada."

https://www.theguardian.com/us-news...-allowed-vaccinated-latest-covid-restrictions


----------



## Kbrb

Tiny steps back to normal.

Now if we could get flights back from Gatwick and confirmation about if children will get or will need a second jab I can start the sky scanner watch


----------



## BadPinkTink

I'm trying to figure out what to do. I can't decide between December or January. Aer Lingus have stopped the Dublin to LAX direct flights, so I will need to fly to the East coast first and then get another flight to LAX.  And then Disneyland. In December its all the Christmas overlays and decorations, with no refurbs and longer park hours. January has lower crowds but shorter park hours and lots of refurbs. Ive been to Disneyland Paris in February and I did have a good time in a low crowd , refurb season. 

Oh goodness, I just need some more official info, like when in November the travel ban will be removed and what type of tests we need.  Ive had the Irish airport testing information websites book marked for months now, lol.


----------



## chefski

We were looking at December or Feb and decided Dec as Feb simply has nothing going on. I love all the Xmas decorations and music going on and always love seeing the Xmas trees. We though Feb hmm yeah lower crowds but far less atmosphere.


----------



## mamamia2005

BadPinkTink said:


> I'm trying to figure out what to do. I can't decide between December or January. Aer Lingus have stopped the Dublin to LAX direct flights, so I will need to fly to the East coast first and then get another flight to LAX.  And then Disneyland. In December its all the Christmas overlays and decorations, with no refurbs and longer park hours. January has lower crowds but shorter park hours and lots of refurbs. Ive been to Disneyland Paris in February and I did have a good time in a low crowd , refurb season.
> 
> Oh goodness, I just need some more official info, like when in November the travel ban will be removed and what type of tests we need.  Ive had the Irish airport testing information websites book marked for months now, lol.



Could you go very early January,  like right after new year? There would likely still be some Christmas decs up, crowds would be dropping and they may not have started the refurbs?


----------



## BadPinkTink

mamamia2005 said:


> Could you go very early January,  like right after new year? There would likely still be some Christmas decs up, crowds would be dropping and they may not have started the refurbs?



I am half thinking about that too, but I need to find out what my family is doing for Christmas. Oh goodness, I just need to think calmly about all this and make a proper plan


----------



## mamamia2005

Yes I'm all in a tizz too - I really had resigned myself that we weren't going for Christmas!


----------



## BadPinkTink

mamamia2005 said:


> Yes I'm all in a tizz too - I really had resigned myself that we weren't going for Christmas!



Ive been getting my head around not going until June 2022 and Ive been looking at hotels in Dublin to do a staycation break in October. That plan is now scrapped, lol, and my head is all over the place


----------



## chefski

mamamia2005 said:


> Yes I'm all in a tizz too - I really had resigned myself that we weren't going for Christmas!


So was I, I booked on Sunday thinking well lets see then the news yesterday it was like oh my we really might be going for Xmas (we had last Xmas booked). Hopefully can get the excitement and buzz going before hand


----------



## Karin1984

In my planning I only had a trip to California planned. Then I looked at the offers for WDW.... We are now going to WDW and California next year  
Will book this afternoon!


----------



## zavandor

BadPinkTink said:


> I'm trying to figure out what to do. I can't decide between December or January. Aer Lingus have stopped the Dublin to LAX direct flights, so I will need to fly to the East coast first and then get another flight to LAX.  And then Disneyland. In December its all the Christmas overlays and decorations, with no refurbs and longer park hours. January has lower crowds but shorter park hours and lots of refurbs. Ive been to Disneyland Paris in February and I did have a good time in a low crowd , refurb season.
> 
> Oh goodness, I just need some more official info, like when in November the travel ban will be removed and what type of tests we need.  Ive had the Irish airport testing information websites book marked for months now, lol.


Haunted Mansion holidays overlay is worth the trip alone.


----------



## Plague

chefski said:


> I love all the Xmas decorations and music going on


Ugh. I don't even like UK Christmas and (from what I've seen from afar) the US version is even worse.
If there was somewhere warm that didn't do Christmas at all, I'd go there every year ... but Iran has some other drawbacks.


----------



## chefski

Plague said:


> Ugh. I don't even like UK Christmas and (from what I've seen from afar) the US version is even worse.
> If there was somewhere warm that didn't do Christmas at all, I'd go there every year ... but Iran has some other drawbacks.


BAH Humbug LOL

I love Xmas always have im just a big kid really


----------



## Plague

BadPinkTink said:


> Ive been getting my head around not going until June 2022 and Ive been looking at hotels in Dublin to do a staycation break in October. That plan is now scrapped, lol,


I've committed to my October trip to Gran Canaria (2 weeks today} while the dust settles on this announcement and we get more details. When I get back I'll start planning next year for WDW, but not sure if I'll go pre or post summer.


----------



## Plague

chefski said:


> BAH Humbug LOL


I won't deny it. As far as Christmas is concerned I'm Scrooge, my wife is the opposite.
When it comes to money though ... completely the other way round


----------



## mamamia2005

I had a couple of nights in London pre Christmas planned out, seeing a show, afternoon tea etc as we would be off work / school anyways. That plan will have to sit on ice for another time now!

Come on CDC, let us know what the "granular level of detail" will be for 12 - 15 year olds!


----------



## BadPinkTink

mamamia2005 said:


> I had a couple of nights in London pre Christmas planned out, seeing a show, afternoon tea etc as we would be off work / school anyways. That plan will have to sit on ice for another time now!
> 
> Come on CDC, let us know what the "granular level of detail" will be for 12 - 15 year olds!



Isnt it funny, all the staycation plans are just like nope, not interested any more, I'll go a bit longer without taking a break because now I KNOW I can defiantly go to USA again


----------



## chefski

Plague said:


> I won't deny it. As far as Christmas is concerned I'm Scrooge, my wife is the opposite.
> When it comes to money though ... completely the other way round


I get the money part my wife's like that also I spend what we have


----------



## Mkaiser1

I'm SO SO SO excited about this!! We've had this Christmas booked for almost a year and with every day passing was becoming increasingly pessimistic about it happening, but this pretty much means it's happening!!!


----------



## Mkaiser1

And the following quote pretty much confirms under 12s need no vaccine (as per US rules), and 12-18 year olds might need some further work to confirm either way.

_"A White House source told the BBC that the question of whether people who have had the AstraZeneca vaccine or 12- to 18-year-olds who have only had one jab would be allowed in under the new rules was a level of "granular detail" that was still being worked out, though this would affect millions."_


----------



## chefski

Mkaiser1 said:


> I'm SO SO SO excited about this!! We've had this Christmas booked for almost a year and with every day passing was becoming increasingly pessimistic about it happening, but this pretty much means it's happening!!!


Its like Christmas came early


----------



## Mkaiser1

chefski said:


> Its like Christmas came early


I'm now on countdown - 29 days to go until we can book our table at Be Our Guest in MK on Christmas Day for Christmas Dinner!!!


----------



## BadPinkTink

Ive started a pre trip planning thread over in the Disneyland Community section. It will mainly be Disneyland and California specific info but I'm also posting updates about the removal of the travel ban, and what testing procedures are needed etc.


----------



## chefski

Mkaiser1 said:


> I'm now on countdown - 29 days to go until we can book our table at Be Our Guest in MK on Christmas Day for Christmas Dinner!!!


Well we will no doubt see you there (might not know you, or know we have seen you but) LOL that's the same idea I have for xmas day


----------



## Mkaiser1

chefski said:


> Well we will no doubt see you there (might not know you, or know we have seen you but) LOL that's the same idea I have for xmas day


We should make a point of trying to meet to say hello and happy Christmas at least!


----------



## chefski

Mkaiser1 said:


> We should make a point of trying to meet to say hello and happy Christmas at least!


Sounds like a plan lets get everyone who is going to be in Be Our Guest from the board on Xmas Day to say Merry Xmas


----------



## Mkaiser1

chefski said:


> Sounds like a plan lets get everyone who is going to be in Be Our Guest from the board on Xmas Day to say Merry Xmas


That would be amazing!!!


----------



## scottishgirl1

I am booked for Magic Kingdom for Xmas Day, no clue what ADRs I am booking yet, I am going to be a busy planner lol


----------



## Mkaiser1

scottishgirl1 said:


> I am booked for Magic Kingdom for Xmas Day, no clue what ADRs I am booking yet, I am going to be a busy planner lol


Maybe we could try and get a group of DisBoards folks in MK on Christmas Day to meet somewhere at a certain time (not necessarily in Be Our Guest) to all have a mass "MERRY CHRISTMAS".


----------



## felice

BadPinkTink said:


> I'm trying to figure out what to do. I can't decide between December or January. Aer Lingus have stopped the Dublin to LAX direct flights, so I will need to fly to the East coast first and then get another flight to LAX.  And then Disneyland. In December its all the Christmas overlays and decorations, with no refurbs and longer park hours. January has lower crowds but shorter park hours and lots of refurbs. Ive been to Disneyland Paris in February and I did have a good time in a low crowd , refurb season.
> 
> Oh goodness, I just need some more official info, like when in November the travel ban will be removed and what type of tests we need.  Ive had the Irish airport testing information websites book marked for months now, lol.



You'll probably need at least a lateral flow test, they are cheaper than PCR tests. Ensure you have it done by a qualified medical professional too, rather than it being a self-test, which may well not be acceptable.


----------



## chefski

Mkaiser1 said:


> Maybe we could try and get a group of DisBoards folks in MK on Christmas Day to meet somewhere at a certain time (not necessarily in Be Our Guest) to all have a mass "MERRY CHRISTMAS".


I like that idea we could get a pic and post it (if everyone was Ok with a pic) if not a mass merry Christmas


----------



## BadPinkTink

felice said:


> You'll probably need at least a lateral flow test, they are cheaper than PCR tests. Ensure you have it done by a qualified medical professional too, rather than it being a self-test, which may well not be acceptable.



This is the information about testing. 

I am in Dublin, and there are 2 private testing companies at Dublin airport.
Boots are also doing in store testing at the larger stores.

The tests cost between €59 and €149 depending on the company and type of test.

All three companies, Boots, and Randox and Rodoc at the airports are specifically for international travel and all provide the test results and a certificate 

CDC Website Updated September 16 2021
Fully vaccinated international travelers arriving in the United States are still required to get tested 3 days before travel by air into the United States (or show documentation of recovery from COVID-19 in the past 3 months) and should still get tested 3-5 days after their trip.


CDC Website Updated July 6 2021
*Requirement for Proof of Negative COVID-19 Test or Recovery from COVID-19 for All Air Passengers Arriving in the United States

Why does the Order specify 3 days rather than 72 hours? What is considered 3 days?*
The 3-day period is the 3 days before the flight’s departure. The Order uses a 3-day timeframe instead of 72 hours to provide more flexibility to the traveler. By using a 3-day window, test validity does not depend on the time of the flight or the time of day that the test was administered.

For example, if a passenger’s flight is at 1pm on a Friday, the passenger could board with a negative test that was taken any time on the prior Tuesday or after.

*What types of SARS-CoV-2 test are acceptable under the Order?*
Passengers must be tested with a viral test that could be either an antigen test or a nucleic acid amplification test (NAAT). Examples of available NAATs for SARS-CoV-2 include but are not restricted to reverse transcription polymerase chain reaction (RT-PCR), reverse transcription loop-mediated isothermal amplification (RT-LAMP), transcription-mediated amplification (TMA), nicking enzyme amplification reaction (NEAR), and helicase-dependent amplification (HDA). The test used must be authorized for use by the relevant national authority for the detection of SARS-CoV-2 in the country where the test is administered. A viral test conducted for U.S. Department of Defense (DOD) personnel, including DOD contractors, dependents, and other U.S. government employees, and tested by a DOD laboratory located in a foreign country also meets the requirements of the Order.

*Can I get a rapid test?*
Rapid tests are acceptable as long as they are a viral test acceptable under the Order.

*Does a self-test meet the conditions of the Order?
International air passengers traveling to the United States* can use a self-test (sometimes referred to as home test) that meets the following criteria:


The test must be a SARS-CoV-2 viral test (nucleic acid amplification test [NAAT] or antigen test) with Emergency Use Authorization (EUA) from the U.S. Food and Drug Administration (FDA).
The testing procedure must include a telehealth service affiliated with the manufacturer of the test that provides real-time supervision remotely through an audio and video connection. Some FDA-authorized self-tests that include a telehealth service may require a prescription.
The telehealth provider must confirm the person’s identity, observe the specimen collection and testing procedures, confirm the test result, and issue a report that meets the requirements of CDC’s Order (see “What information must be included in the test result?” below).
Airlines and other aircraft operators must be able to review and confirm the person’s identity and the test result details. The passenger must also be able to present the documentation of test results to U.S. officials at the port of entry and local/state health departments, if requested.
For travelers who test positive, CDC recommends the telehealth provider report positive test results to relevant public health authorities in the traveler’s location following local requirements. The telehealth provider should also counsel the traveler on what they and their close contacts should do. This would include not traveling until they complete isolation (if infected) or quarantine (if exposed), in accordance with local requirements.

Some countries may restrict importation of tests that are not authorized or registered there. Travelers who are considering bringing a U.S.-authorized test with them for use outside of the United States should contact authorities at their destination for information before they travel.

*What information must be included on the test result?*
A test result must be in the form of written documentation (paper or electronic copy). The documentation must include:


_Type of test (indicating it is a NAAT or antigen test)_
_Entity issuing the result (e.g. laboratory, healthcare entity, or telehealth service)_
_Specimen collection date. A negative test result must show the specimen was collected within the 3 days before the flight. A positive test result for documentation of recovery from COVID-19 must show the specimen was collected within the 3 months before the flight._
_Information that identifies the person (full name plus at least one other identifier such as date of birth or passport number)_
_Test Result_


----------



## Bobby Mcbobbob

A lot of local pharmacies are doing antigen testing for 25 to 40 euro in Ireland so no need to just focus on the 3 companies at the airport.


----------



## mamamia2005

We're in MK on Christmas day too. Best way to spend Christmas day in my opinion,  we love it!


----------



## Welsh_Dragon

I am in AK on Christmas Day, hopefully stopping for a Christmas drink in Nomads. MK on Christmas Eve. 
Christmas is my favourite time at WDW, because the weather is either pleasant or cold. So much better that hot and humid.


----------



## lbjb247

I am so relieved, mum and I are starting to make our dining plans. I am so relieved.


----------



## londontime

Although I'm really happy about the announcement, the rumoured date is a week too late for me. I've now got to see if Disney will extend my DVC points out as they will burn, I had 2 rooms at the Poly booked for Halloween week.


----------



## SirDuff

londontime said:


> Although I'm really happy about the announcement, the rumoured date is a week too late for me. I've now got to see if Disney will extend my DVC points out as they will burn, I had 2 rooms at the Poly booked for Halloween week.


What's the rumoured date?  I've only heard "November"


----------



## Thegoatfeeder

londontime said:


> Although I'm really happy about the announcement, the rumoured date is a week too late for me. I've now got to see if Disney will extend my DVC points out as they will burn, I had 2 rooms at the Poly booked for Halloween week.



They’ve extended my expiring points until the end of May ‘22, so shouldn’t be an issue.


----------



## gismo1554

SirDuff said:


> What's the rumoured date?  I've only heard "November"



My thought too! I haven't seen even a hint of a rumoured date


----------



## cheryl.UK

My flight dates (19/aug - 9 Sept) haven't been released yet but given the prices that I'm seeing for July/Start of august next year, I'm not feeling hopeful that I'll be able to afford them.  It may have to be 2023 for us, unfortunately.


----------



## Geoff Gostage

really……


----------



## Welsh_Dragon

I think that the prices will bounce around for a while and then settle to something near normal.


----------



## BadPinkTink

I got an email from Aer Lingus yesterday with some great prices from Dublin. 

JFK from €149 each way
Newark from €149 each way
Boston from €149 each way
Washington from €149 each way
Chicago from €169 each way
Orlando from €169 each way

Travel from 01 October 2021 and 17 February 2022. 
Book by 29 September 2021. 
Saturday night stay required. 
Dublin Newark route restarts from 14 November 2021. 
Dublin Orlando route restarts from 27 December 2021. 
Available on direct services operated by Aer Lingus only. 
Limited availability during holiday and other peak travel periods including Bank Holidays, school holidays and sporting events. 
Schedule varies by route.


----------



## disneyholic family

great news!!!! i'm so happy for all of you!  when DH told me that Biden had announced this, I immediately thought of all of you!!  

and we're happy too.  My youngest grandchild's visa to the USA finally was approved after an insanely long struggle (since her father, our son, is an American, they initially refused the visa).
anyway, it arrived today, so all is right with the world!!  Our month long trip in July 2022 is a go for launch!!!  woo hoo!!


----------



## scottishgirl1

BadPinkTink said:


> I got an email from Aer Lingus yesterday with some great prices from Dublin.
> 
> JFK from €149 each way
> Newark from €149 each way
> Boston from €149 each way
> Washington from €149 each way
> Chicago from €169 each way
> Orlando from €169 each way
> 
> Travel from 01 October 2021 and 17 February 2022.
> Book by 29 September 2021.
> Saturday night stay required.
> Dublin Newark route restarts from 14 November 2021.
> Dublin Orlando route restarts from 27 December 2021.
> Available on direct services operated by Aer Lingus only.
> Limited availability during holiday and other peak travel periods including Bank Holidays, school holidays and sporting events.
> Schedule varies by route.




I hope that is a typo re the Dublin Orlando route, I am flying 21st December


----------



## BadPinkTink

scottishgirl1 said:


> I hope that is a typo re the Dublin Orlando route, I am flying 21st December



Yikes

I double checked, sorry not a typo, here is the screencap of the email


----------



## mamamia2005

Jon Sopel ( BBC news US editor) has apparently said on Twitter the border restrictions will be lifted from 1st Nov


----------



## BadPinkTink

mamamia2005 said:


> Jon Sopel ( BBC news US editor) has apparently said on Twitter the border restrictions will be lifted from 1st Nov



thanks , found it 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1440660175010992137


----------



## BadPinkTink

and furthe to the above tweet,


----------



## scottishgirl1

BadPinkTink said:


> Yikes
> 
> I double checked, sorry not a typo, here is the screencap of the email
> 
> View attachment 606637





Crikey, that has to be a mistake on Aer Lingus part because they just added flights back on this week from 27th November (previously it was starting mid December) and there is no direct flight on 27th December as it is a Monday and not one of their historical regular Orlando days. It  would not make much sense for them to miss Christmas bookings either but these days who knows! I am due to pay balance in next few days so will double check with Tour America before parting with credit card details!


----------



## Mkaiser1

scottishgirl1 said:


> Crikey, that has to be a mistake on Aer Lingus part because they just added flights back on this week from 27th November (previously it was starting mid December) and there is no direct flight on 27th December as it is a Monday and not one of their historical regular Orlando days. It  would not make much sense for them to miss Christmas bookings either but these days who knows! I am due to pay balance in next few days so will double check with Tour America before parting with credit card details!


I would have thought that those dates are just referring to the 'offers'/prices quoted as opposed to their not being flights on other dates?


----------



## Mkaiser1

Re Christmas Day in MK - does anyone know if places do 'Christmas Dinner'?  We're planning to be in Be Our Guest but feel free to throw suggestions of other options if they do a Christmas Dinner!!


----------



## SirDuff

Mkaiser1 said:


> I would have thought that those dates are just referring to the 'offers'/prices quoted as opposed to their not being flights on other dates?



No, it says "Dublin Orlando route restarts from 27 December 2021"  Doesn't sound like it is referring to dates of an offer.


----------



## chefski

Mkaiser1 said:


> Re Christmas Day in MK - does anyone know if places do 'Christmas Dinner'?  We're planning to be in Be Our Guest but feel free to throw suggestions of other options if they do a Christmas Dinner!!


Same dilemma we are hoping for BOG on Xmas Day but not sure what other options we have. I know Liberty Tree is traditional roast Turkey etc. All year round so cant see it being different on Xmas Day.


----------



## cheryl.UK

When we went at Christmas, we went to Crystal Palace because the b buffet there allows you to create a traditional roast dinner


----------



## Bobby Mcbobbob

SirDuff said:


> No, it says "Dublin Orlando route restarts from 27 December 2021"  Doesn't sound like it is referring to dates of an offer.



I was just on the Aer Lingus site and direct flights are available from Dec 2.


----------



## mamamia2005

Mkaiser1 said:


> Re Christmas Day in MK - does anyone know if places do 'Christmas Dinner'?  We're planning to be in Be Our Guest but feel free to throw suggestions of other options if they do a Christmas Dinner!!



Liberty Tree Tavern is the nearest you would probably get to Christmas dinner. Food is nice enough.
Resort restaurant wise, Whispering Canyon Cafe at WL is very nice, and offers turkey in the AYCTE skillet.

Anyone planning to eat in the parks on the really busy days - 23rd ish onwards, I would recommend booking dining reservations. The lines for the counter service restaurants can be very long. Although I guess mobile order may help now.
Also plan your restroom breaks, especially if you have little ones! The lines in ladies can be long!


----------



## BadPinkTink

Ive been checking out some things on the airline websites. You know the way we have to give the airlines Advanced Passenger Information, well now we also have to do a Covid attestation form. This is a form that you fill in once you have received your negative Covid test result. You have to have a negative Covid test result within 3 days of your flight, so this form needs to be filled in the day before or the day of the flight, before you go to the airport. Depending on the airline and route, it can either be done through the airlines website or you print it out and show it at check in at the airport. 

You need to find the information and form on the website of the airline you are booked on.


----------



## Plague

BadPinkTink said:


> You need to find the information and form on the website of the airline you are booked on.


The BA website has a referral link to 'Sherpa' which has a helpful guide to point you at what may be needed: Find latest travel and health restrictions for your trip.
Note that it defaults to 'Not fully vaccinated', even if you use the back button to change a date or something.
Don't rely entirely on it either as it's not perfect (for my Canaries trip it is throwing up a couple of forms I don't think are actually needed) but it might flag up something you didn't know you did need, so is worth a look.


----------



## SirDuff

Bobby Mcbobbob said:


> I was just on the Aer Lingus site and direct flights are available from Dec 2.



That’s great news.  I wonder if the what BadTink posted was a typo or if they changed things. Either way, great news.


----------



## mamamia2005

I've just been reading on the Dibb that some people due to fly with Virgin in Nov or Dec from LHR are having their flights changed to an earlier flight. They are obviously consolidating flights. Some people have had seats moved, so might be worth checking as some haven't received emails as yet.


----------



## godders

mamamia2005 said:


> I've just been reading on the Dibb that some people due to fly with Virgin in Nov or Dec from LHR are having their flights changed to an earlier flight. They are obviously consolidating flights. Some people have had seats moved, so might be worth checking as some haven't received emails as yet.



Yep I'm one of those on Virgin. Was already on the earlier flight going out to Florida but annoyed to be losing 2.5 hours on my last day. I paid for economy delight but it appears the new plane doesn't have the delight seats when you look at it from a fresh booking. When I'm in my booking the new details haven't been pushed through yet so there's no way for me to check was seat I've been reassigned to.


----------



## mamamia2005

We are already booked on the VS91, which is the earlier flight. We are flying out Sunday 19th and I've read the Sunday flights they will be using the A330 - 200, so not expecting any changes on the way out at least.
I will miss the good old 747 and sitting up in the bubble though!


----------



## Mkaiser1

mamamia2005 said:


> I've just been reading on the Dibb that some people due to fly with Virgin in Nov or Dec from LHR are having their flights changed to an earlier flight. They are obviously consolidating flights. Some people have had seats moved, so might be worth checking as some haven't received emails as yet.


Our BA flights in December were also moved forward by about an hour. I think the change happened in July.


----------



## Plague

We don't even have an actual 'opening' date from the US govt yet, so I think you should consider ALL dates and times subject to alteration. There will be a lot of shuffling around as people book trips over the next weeks and flights and aircraft types may get changed to meet the new demands.
The airlines need the money and will likely bend over to accept new bookings by adjusting existing ones ... but not enough to constitute cancellation. They are professional gamers (and that's not a criticism - it's the reason flights are so cheap).


----------



## godders

My flight on the 5th November was cancelled this morning. Found out when I went to move my trip to January so I don't know if the airlines have had a heads up that the border won't be open by then.

eta: The flight is still showing up online however but was still good news for me as all flight changes, including to a more expensive day was free and kept the price I was originally charged at.


----------



## BroadwayHermione5

Is it ok if I lurk here? We were supposed to go to London in 2020 and it’s been pushed to next year, and you all actually give great updates, so can I stay? (Lol weird way to ask that)


----------



## BadPinkTink

BroadwayHermione5 said:


> Is it ok if I lurk here? We were supposed to go to London in 2020 and it’s been pushed to next year, and you all actually give great updates, so can I stay? (Lol weird way to ask that)



You should also join my Disneyland California pre planning thread. I'm posting all the updates for international travelers returning to USA as well as Disneyland specific info


----------



## BroadwayHermione5

BadPinkTink said:


> You should also join my Disneyland California pre planning thread. I'm posting all the updates for international travelers returning to USA as well as Disneyland specific info


Thank you!


----------



## mamamia2005

Just another heads up - Virgin are changing flight times, aircraft and seats around for Nov / Dec.

We are now flying earlier on both outbound and inbound. Our seat selections disappeared and I couldn't choose new seats, they were all blocked out. Then a couple of minutes later I had seat selections appear for the outbound. Just waiting for the inbound to catch up.

What's odd though it says my flight home was originally 2310 - umm no it wasn't!

EDIT

My flight home has now caught up, and they have re assigned seats to us. 

I can't switch seats though even if I wanted to at this stage as they are all blocked off.


----------



## chefski

mamamia2005 said:


> Just another heads up - Virgin are changing flight times, aircraft and seats around for Nov / Dec.
> 
> We are now flying earlier on both outbound and inbound. Our seat selections disappeared and I couldn't choose new seats, they were all blocked out. Then a couple of minutes later I had seat selections appear for the outbound. Just waiting for the inbound to catch up.
> 
> What's odd though it says my flight home was originally 2310 - umm no it wasn't!
> 
> EDIT
> 
> My flight home has now caught up, and they have re assigned seats to us.
> 
> I can't switch seats though even if I wanted to at this stage as they are all blocked off.


Just logged onto my booking went to flight seats and got this.

This flight is provided by another airline.
You'll need to contact them directly to select your seat.


----------



## mamamia2005

chefski said:


> Just logged onto my booking went to flight seats and got this.
> 
> This flight is provided by another airline.
> You'll need to contact them directly to select your seat.



Hopefully they are just in the process of updating your booking.
Mine changed within a few minutes of not being able to book seats to having seats allocated for both flights.


----------



## chefski

mamamia2005 said:


> Hopefully they are just in the process of updating your booking.
> Mine changed within a few minutes of not being able to book seats to having seats allocated for both flights.


Looks like a time change from 10:05 to 11:30 outbound


----------



## jockdog

Mine have changed both ways to earlier times. Looks like seats have not changed though.


----------



## chefski

jockdog said:


> Mine have changed both ways to earlier times. Looks like seats have not changed though.


Still can't look at seating


----------



## jockdog

Hmmm. Our outbound is now on an A330-300. When we booked it was a 200. So our allocated seat numbers no longer exist. I assume they will change at some point.


----------



## mamamia2005

Outbound we were on A330 - 200, now A330 - 300. We fly 19th December. Maybe they are doing things in date order.


----------



## chefski

mamamia2005 said:


> Outbound we were on A330 - 200, now A330 - 300. We fly 19th December. Maybe they are doing things in date order.


Just not sure why it says my flight is provided by another airline.


----------



## Plague

chefski said:


> Just not sure why it says my flight is provided by another airline.


AFAIK VA codeshare with (and are part owned by) Delta, so you may be on a Delta flight.


----------



## chefski

Plague said:


> AFAIK VA codeshare with (and are part owned by) Delta, so you may be on a Delta flight.


Yeah I know the Delta connection, but we had a connecting flight that was internal with Delta last time, it still showed up in the VA booking and I was able to book seats.


----------



## mamamia2005

I did read on the Dibb something about accepting the changes to your booking. Not sure if that can be done on the app. I've not done that but still had new seats allocated to me. My VH MMB still shows my old flight times though. 
And I've not been contacted by Virgin to say about a change in flight times, I had just read about it on a fb group.


----------



## chefski

So after digging around a bit (unconfirmed as yet) it looks as though the flight we have been put on is with Air France. Anyone had experience with them?

Looks as though they do not allow seat selection before check in (well that's not what virgin offer so that better change)

After further investigation (seeing as none of my booking details match up lol) it could still be virgin as they seem to have 3 options on that day departing at 11:30 (presume same plane?)


----------



## jockdog

Starting to get concerned that the US still hasn’t confirmed the date in November when borders will open. Saw one article in the Daily Mail, I think it was, stating that the earliest would be 8th, but could be as late as 13th. I assume airlines will have to start cancelling if they don’t hear soon.


----------



## mamamia2005

Yes its very frustrating for early November travellers.
Jon Sopel tweeted this, but according to Jen Paski in a news conference,  "early November " is still on the table.


----------



## mamamia2005

I received an email from VH this morning informing me of my flight time changes - but MMB has yet to update!


----------



## chefski

mamamia2005 said:


> I received an email from VH this morning informing me of my flight time changes - but MMB has yet to update!


also got email this morning with flight change


----------



## Welsh_Dragon

So is anyone still booked for November 2021?


----------



## SirDuff

Welsh_Dragon said:


> So is anyone still booked for November 2021?



Not WDW but still holding out hope I can visit friends in Seattle - though moving to later in the month (had been thinking of around the 5ht).  For the record, I'm a Canadian living in Europe.


----------



## jockdog

I am. Mid-November.


----------



## Welsh_Dragon

jockdog said:


> I am. Mid-November.


You may well be the first.  You will have to do a trip report, as that area of the U.K. forum has been unused for far too long.


----------



## jockdog

I'm not hopeful that it will go ahead. Still no date for the borders to open.


----------



## BroadwayHermione5

jockdog said:


> Starting to get concerned that the US still hasn’t confirmed the date in November when borders will open. Saw one article in the Daily Mail, I think it was, stating that the earliest would be 8th, but could be as late as 13th. I assume airlines will have to start cancelling if they don’t hear soon.


We have heard the 8th here on the US side of the pond.


----------



## jockdog

That would be fantastic. Just the stress of making sure the AZ vaccine will be accepted, that we can get the correct COVID tests done, that the paperwork is correct. But first-world problems.


----------



## mamamia2005

I think its already been confirmed that as AZ is a WHO approved vaccine, the CDC say its ok. 

The tests (and associated costs) are worrying me a bit. And honestly think they are a bit pointless. 
We fly on a Sunday so can do our tests at any point from Thursday. We won't be able to isolate on the Friday as we are still at work / school, and who knows where we'll be the day before we fly. Therefore we could have easily picked up covid but our Thursday test would still show negative.


----------



## BadPinkTink

mamamia2005 said:


> The tests (and associated costs) are worrying me a bit. And honestly think they are a bit pointless.
> We fly on a Sunday so can do our tests at any point from Thursday. We won't be able to isolate on the Friday as we are still at work / school, and who knows where we'll be the day before we fly. Therefore we could have easily picked up covid but our Thursday test would still show negative.



I know I am in a very privileged position. I work from home and my plan for the 14 days before my trip is to not leave my house. I fly on a Sunday and will get the test on the Thursday. The only people I plan to interact with in the 14 days before my trip is my mom, who I live with, the Tesco delivery person and the Boots employee who will do my test.


----------



## Welsh_Dragon

My daughter works in a boarding school. Term ends on the Saturday, we fly on the Monday. My son works in the City, again working on the Friday.  I will be keeping everything crossed. Would I travel without them? Hmmmm


----------



## jockdog

It''s all a bit weird. I plan to use Lloyds Pharmacy to get my Fit to Fly certificate. I don't suppose anyone has used them?


----------



## Welsh_Dragon

jockdog said:


> It''s all a bit weird. I plan to use Lloyds Pharmacy to get my Fit to Fly certificate. I don't suppose anyone has used them?


Has it been announced exactly what we will need yet?


----------



## jockdog

I'm going by what info. is currently available, which obviously could change. That is a lateral flow or PCR test 3 days before flying. We will need some form of proof of vaccination, but don't know what form that will take.


----------



## BadPinkTink

Welsh_Dragon said:


> Has it been announced exactly what we will need yet?



You will also need to fill out a Covid Attestation form. Depending on your route / airline you can either do it through the airline website or you will have to print out a hard copy. You will notified by your airline when you get the online check in email. 

CDC Website Updated September 16 2021
Fully vaccinated international travelers arriving in the United States are still required to get tested 3 days before travel by air into the United States (or show documentation of recovery from COVID-19 in the past 3 months) and should still get tested 3-5 days after their trip.


CDC Website Updated July 6 2021
*Requirement for Proof of Negative COVID-19 Test or Recovery from COVID-19 for All Air Passengers Arriving in the United States

Why does the Order specify 3 days rather than 72 hours? What is considered 3 days?*
The 3-day period is the 3 days before the flight’s departure. The Order uses a 3-day timeframe instead of 72 hours to provide more flexibility to the traveler. By using a 3-day window, test validity does not depend on the time of the flight or the time of day that the test was administered.

For example, if a passenger’s flight is at 1pm on a Friday, the passenger could board with a negative test that was taken any time on the prior Tuesday or after.

*What types of SARS-CoV-2 test are acceptable under the Order?*
Passengers must be tested with a viral test that could be either an antigen test or a nucleic acid amplification test (NAAT). Examples of available NAATs for SARS-CoV-2 include but are not restricted to reverse transcription polymerase chain reaction (RT-PCR), reverse transcription loop-mediated isothermal amplification (RT-LAMP), transcription-mediated amplification (TMA), nicking enzyme amplification reaction (NEAR), and helicase-dependent amplification (HDA). The test used must be authorized for use by the relevant national authority for the detection of SARS-CoV-2 in the country where the test is administered. A viral test conducted for U.S. Department of Defense (DOD) personnel, including DOD contractors, dependents, and other U.S. government employees, and tested by a DOD laboratory located in a foreign country also meets the requirements of the Order.

*Can I get a rapid test?*
Rapid tests are acceptable as long as they are a viral test acceptable under the Order.

*Does a self-test meet the conditions of the Order?
International air passengers traveling to the United States* can use a self-test (sometimes referred to as home test) that meets the following criteria:


The test must be a SARS-CoV-2 viral test (nucleic acid amplification test [NAAT] or antigen test) with Emergency Use Authorization (EUA) from the U.S. Food and Drug Administration (FDA).
The testing procedure must include a telehealth service affiliated with the manufacturer of the test that provides real-time supervision remotely through an audio and video connection. Some FDA-authorized self-tests that include a telehealth service may require a prescription.
The telehealth provider must confirm the person’s identity, observe the specimen collection and testing procedures, confirm the test result, and issue a report that meets the requirements of CDC’s Order (see “What information must be included in the test result?” below).
Airlines and other aircraft operators must be able to review and confirm the person’s identity and the test result details. The passenger must also be able to present the documentation of test results to U.S. officials at the port of entry and local/state health departments, if requested.
For travelers who test positive, CDC recommends the telehealth provider report positive test results to relevant public health authorities in the traveler’s location following local requirements. The telehealth provider should also counsel the traveler on what they and their close contacts should do. This would include not traveling until they complete isolation (if infected) or quarantine (if exposed), in accordance with local requirements.

Some countries may restrict importation of tests that are not authorized or registered there. Travelers who are considering bringing a U.S.-authorized test with them for use outside of the United States should contact authorities at their destination for information before they travel.

*What information must be included on the test result?*
A test result must be in the form of written documentation (paper or electronic copy). The documentation must include:


_Type of test (indicating it is a NAAT or antigen test)_
_Entity issuing the result (e.g. laboratory, healthcare entity, or telehealth service)_
_Specimen collection date. A negative test result must show the specimen was collected within the 3 days before the flight. A positive test result for documentation of recovery from COVID-19 must show the specimen was collected within the 3 months before the flight._
_Information that identifies the person (full name plus at least one other identifier such as date of birth or passport number)_
_Test Result_


----------



## scottishgirl1

Welsh_Dragon said:


> Has it been announced exactly what we will need yet?



No details yet, I am in Ireland and hoping to use Boots as well, I think they take bookings 28 days out so hopefully know more by then! I will be able to isolate but DS and DD are at uni and will be spending the week before testing either in exam halls or at home. Uni hasnt announced yet whether exams will be held in normal way or online again.

We fly a Tuesday so will try to test on Saturday, which is the last weekend before Xmas so not a great time to be trying to arrrange  tests for travel   

I just hope they dont start messing with boosters in terms of fully vaccinated. My timing is not great for that as I will be just over 6 months vaccinated at time of travel and am over 50 so unsure if they will end up rolling out to my age by that time. It would seem like a complete nightmare though if boosters were part of being fully vaccinated but I cant help worrying!!


----------



## mamamia2005

I do wonder if the UK is ready for this increase in monitored tests that will be required - either by going to an approved testing facility ( I don't mean the ones where you go for a PCR if you have a positive LF) , or by videoing you doing them yourself at home.


----------



## SirDuff

BadPinkTink said:


> You will also need to fill out a Covid Attestation form. Depending on your route / airline you can either do it through the airline website or you will have to print out a hard copy. You will notified by your airline when you get the online check in email.
> 
> CDC Website Updated September 16 2021
> Fully vaccinated international travelers arriving in the United States are still required to get tested 3 days before travel by air into the United States (or show documentation of recovery from COVID-19 in the past 3 months) and should still get tested 3-5 days after their trip.
> 
> 
> CDC Website Updated July 6 2021
> *Requirement for Proof of Negative COVID-19 Test or Recovery from COVID-19 for All Air Passengers Arriving in the United States
> 
> Why does the Order specify 3 days rather than 72 hours? What is considered 3 days?*
> The 3-day period is the 3 days before the flight’s departure. The Order uses a 3-day timeframe instead of 72 hours to provide more flexibility to the traveler. By using a 3-day window, test validity does not depend on the time of the flight or the time of day that the test was administered.
> 
> For example, if a passenger’s flight is at 1pm on a Friday, the passenger could board with a negative test that was taken any time on the prior Tuesday or after.
> 
> *What types of SARS-CoV-2 test are acceptable under the Order?*
> Passengers must be tested with a viral test that could be either an antigen test or a nucleic acid amplification test (NAAT). Examples of available NAATs for SARS-CoV-2 include but are not restricted to reverse transcription polymerase chain reaction (RT-PCR), reverse transcription loop-mediated isothermal amplification (RT-LAMP), transcription-mediated amplification (TMA), nicking enzyme amplification reaction (NEAR), and helicase-dependent amplification (HDA). The test used must be authorized for use by the relevant national authority for the detection of SARS-CoV-2 in the country where the test is administered. A viral test conducted for U.S. Department of Defense (DOD) personnel, including DOD contractors, dependents, and other U.S. government employees, and tested by a DOD laboratory located in a foreign country also meets the requirements of the Order.
> 
> *Can I get a rapid test?*
> Rapid tests are acceptable as long as they are a viral test acceptable under the Order.
> 
> *Does a self-test meet the conditions of the Order?
> International air passengers traveling to the United States* can use a self-test (sometimes referred to as home test) that meets the following criteria:
> 
> 
> The test must be a SARS-CoV-2 viral test (nucleic acid amplification test [NAAT] or antigen test) with Emergency Use Authorization (EUA) from the U.S. Food and Drug Administration (FDA).
> The testing procedure must include a telehealth service affiliated with the manufacturer of the test that provides real-time supervision remotely through an audio and video connection. Some FDA-authorized self-tests that include a telehealth service may require a prescription.
> The telehealth provider must confirm the person’s identity, observe the specimen collection and testing procedures, confirm the test result, and issue a report that meets the requirements of CDC’s Order (see “What information must be included in the test result?” below).
> Airlines and other aircraft operators must be able to review and confirm the person’s identity and the test result details. The passenger must also be able to present the documentation of test results to U.S. officials at the port of entry and local/state health departments, if requested.
> For travelers who test positive, CDC recommends the telehealth provider report positive test results to relevant public health authorities in the traveler’s location following local requirements. The telehealth provider should also counsel the traveler on what they and their close contacts should do. This would include not traveling until they complete isolation (if infected) or quarantine (if exposed), in accordance with local requirements.
> 
> Some countries may restrict importation of tests that are not authorized or registered there. Travelers who are considering bringing a U.S.-authorized test with them for use outside of the United States should contact authorities at their destination for information before they travel.
> 
> *What information must be included on the test result?*
> A test result must be in the form of written documentation (paper or electronic copy). The documentation must include:
> 
> 
> _Type of test (indicating it is a NAAT or antigen test)_
> _Entity issuing the result (e.g. laboratory, healthcare entity, or telehealth service)_
> _Specimen collection date. A negative test result must show the specimen was collected within the 3 days before the flight. A positive test result for documentation of recovery from COVID-19 must show the specimen was collected within the 3 months before the flight._
> _Information that identifies the person (full name plus at least one other identifier such as date of birth or passport number)_
> _Test Result_



We know that that is going to change (it doesn’t mention proof of vaccination, for example), so posting it doesn’t really mean that much.


----------



## Welsh_Dragon

BA altering my Dec flight times today is not amusing. New times are fine, but seeing the e mail alert made my heart sink for a second.


----------



## BadPinkTink

Welsh_Dragon said:


> BA altering my Dec flight times today is not amusing. New times are fine, but seeing the e mail alert made my heart sink for a second.



Nope, not amusing at all. As much as I cant wait to get back to USA, I don't think I could deal with the stress of the travel ban being lifted so close to my flights.


----------



## Welsh_Dragon

Maybe it’s a good sign? The flight takes off 25 minutes earlier but lands at the same time LHR to MCO and on the return leaves at the same time but  arrives 10 minutes earlier. Perhaps they are reconfirming slots, aeroplanes etc. Ever the optimist.


----------



## itf

Virgin have made both of my flights for next summer significantly worse time wise - arrive in Orlando later, and leave earlier. But I guess I should be grateful to be going.


----------



## bavarian princess

Welsh_Dragon said:


> BA altering my Dec flight times today is not amusing. New times are fine, but seeing the e mail alert made my heart sink for a second.


I just got the same email for my December flights LHR-Orlando-LHR. At least that’s better than their last email when they told me my flights have been canceled  ever the optimist


----------



## itf

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1445790234256371721


----------



## mamamia2005

I wonder if the issues are to do with children and vaccinations for age 12+ 

At least Jon Sopel is keeping folks semi informed


----------



## TropicalDIS

mamamia2005 said:


> I wonder if the issues are to do with children and vaccinations for age 12+
> 
> At least Jon Sopel is keeping folks semi informed



I'd imagine a big part of it is mixed vaccines.


----------



## Plague

Welsh_Dragon said:


> BA altering my Dec flight times today is not amusing. New times are fine, but seeing the e mail alert made my heart sink for a second.


VA did that a couple of years back. I had to 'spot-the-difference' because it transpired it was a change of 5 mins. Seriously bonkers.


----------



## jockdog

https://www.thesun.co.uk/travel/16354282/us-holidays-new-york-florida-border-november/


----------



## chefski

jockdog said:


> https://www.thesun.co.uk/travel/16354282/us-holidays-new-york-florida-border-november/


Did I read that wrong that the title says Xmas and New Year could be cancelled yet they are still saying November. hmmmmm Lets hope the airlines dont cancel too soon.
I can honestly say if this doesn't go ahead we won't be going it goes up every time and cancelling insurance and tickets and everything else cost a few hundred quid each time, I will not book for a 6th time (or will I damn I hate politicians)


----------



## chefski

Just checked on Virgin website exact Holiday we have booked has gone up £1000 in last week. WOW


----------



## jockdog

I was really feeling upbeat after the announcement in September. Now I'm feeling down again. I was hoping to go mid-November having already rearranged a couple of times. But I expect it's getting close to the time when VA will have to consider cancelling the flight. Unless they can hang on for a bit longer.


----------



## chefski

jockdog said:


> I was really feeling upbeat after the announcement in September. Now I'm feeling down again. I was hoping to go mid-November having already rearranged a couple of times. But I expect it's getting close to the time when VA will have to consider cancelling the flight. Unless they can hang on for a bit longer.


Lets hope they hang on they know its happening so should hold out longer than previously I would hope


----------



## Plague

RossK said:


> @Plague wake up!! Breaking news!!





Plague said:


> I'm very happy for my predictions to be proved wrong in this case


... but then again, looks like they might not have been ... 

(I'm on Gran Canaria now. I think it will probably cost me as much as my WDW trip would have, though it is a better hotel than Pop Century.)


----------



## mamamia2005

Oh for goodness sake! 
They would look mighty silly of the borders didn't reopen in November.


----------



## Plague

mamamia2005 said:


> Oh for goodness sake!
> They would look mighty silly of the borders didn't reopen in November.


We aren't allowed to get political in this forum. The thread will get locked (again).   

Seriously, that is where this goes - I have an idea why this (vague) date might have been given in the first place but won't risk giving it in here.


----------



## jockdog

Morning all. I see that VA has removed from it’s website news section the story about borders opening in November. Although it does still refer to it in the USA travel section. Makes me wonder if they’ve heard something.


----------



## Welsh_Dragon

I am remaining optimistic, but I am pondering whether I should order  and .


----------



## mamamia2005

I love roller coasters, but I want off this one now!


----------



## finchy3

https://www.reuters.com/world/us/us...9-vaccines-international-visitors-2021-10-08/


----------



## SirDuff

finchy3 said:


> https://www.reuters.com/world/us/us...9-vaccines-international-visitors-2021-10-08/



Still need confirmation on those who have mixed doses, but good to at least have this confirmation (it had been said earlier, but not officially confirmed).


----------



## mamamia2005

That's a bit more encouraging!


----------



## Thegoatfeeder

Thats a much more positive piece and kind of feels like a reaction to the UK government 'source' suggesting a delay is likely. 

I think the whole delay thing is kind of a non-story, since there was never a date outlined, how can a delay really be possible. Sure if you were expecting 01 November, and borders don't open until the 15th thats a really crappy thing, but since no date has ever been mentioned outside of speculation, the end of November was always just as likely as the start.

My gut instinct has always been that it'll be the middle of the month in time for Thanksgiving.


----------



## Welsh_Dragon

Dibb folks reporting that BA have cancelled LHR to MCO up to 13 November.


----------



## itf

"Early November" 



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1448126345184165893


----------



## mamamia2005

Welsh_Dragon said:


> Dibb folks reporting that BA have cancelled LHR to MCO up to 13 November.


Yes I've read the same on a fb group.
So sorry for people's who's hopes had been built up. I'm beginning to wonder if Boris accidently let the cat out of the bag when he said families should be reunited for Thanksgiving.


----------



## jockdog

Could it be that BA is just consolidating flights?


----------



## mamamia2005

jockdog said:


> Could it be that BA is just consolidating flights?



I wondered about that, but surely the emails would say we've moved you onto X flight?


----------



## Plague

mamamia2005 said:


> I wondered about that, but surely the emails would say we've moved you onto X flight?


You'd think ... but this is an airline you're talking about


----------



## gismo1554

It looks like its a consolidation thing. A friend had hers cancelled but could book a date either side direct or with AA in-direct through BA on same day so I think they've cancelled only specific flights in that period


----------



## mamamia2005

I've just read on the Dibb that Virgin are cancelling all LHR / MAN to MCO flights upto and including 7th November.


----------



## Welsh_Dragon

Could it be?https://www.telegraph.co.uk/politics/2021/10/15/us-set-lift-uk-travel-ban-early-next-month/


----------



## itf

The 8th is the day which tallies with the cancellations to the 7th in the posts above.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1448995539555586052


----------



## BroadwayHermione5

Ok this is going to sound like a weird question and I’m planning way ahead so who knows what could change: 
When going from the US to London, have the testing requirements changed for the fully vaccinated? I know it was 72 hours prior I believe. And does anyone know what the testing requirements are to get back to the states?


----------



## WestHam6

What a relief that a date is finally confirmed. We have 10 nights booked at POP for the 12th


----------



## itf

WestHam6 said:


> What a relief that a date is finally confirmed. We have 10 nights booked at POP for the 12th



So you get to guinea pig both Genie and the new travel rules! Do report back!


----------



## BadPinkTink

oh goodness, we may have a date, why am I feeling emotional


----------



## Welsh_Dragon

https://www.reuters.com/world/us/ex...ional-travel-curbs-nov-8-official-2021-10-15/


----------



## BadPinkTink

Welsh_Dragon said:


> https://www.reuters.com/world/us/ex...ional-travel-curbs-nov-8-official-2021-10-15/





wow you are fast, I'm watching CNN and they havent got that yet, it must have just hit the newswires 

I remember back to March 2020, when the ban was announced, thats when I felt how serious this Covid thing is, never  ever did I think that America  would ban tourist travel from Europe.


----------



## Thegoatfeeder

Seems it’s official now, given up on our December trip to be honest 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1448994395957641241


----------



## Welsh_Dragon

Thegoatfeeder said:


> Seems it’s official now, given up on our December trip to be honest
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1448994395957641241


You had better start planning!


----------



## Katiebird

BadPinkTink said:


> oh goodness, we may have a date, why am I feeling emotional



I am too. I haven’t seen my mother in two years and she has tickets for Nov 16 (from another Schengen country, not the UK, but same rules). ❤


----------



## BadPinkTink

Katiebird said:


> I am too. I haven’t seen my mother in two years and she has tickets for Nov 16 (from another Schengeh country, not the UK, but same rules). ❤



I know, my California friends are the same. There will be a huge amount of family reunions this Christmas, both Europeans travelling home and Europeans travelling to USA.


----------



## luvpoohandcompany

Does anyone know what the rules are for kids entering the US if they haven’t been vaccinated or have only been given 1 dose of vaccine?


----------



## BadPinkTink

luvpoohandcompany said:


> Does anyone know what the rules are for kids entering the US if they haven’t been vaccinated or have only been given 1 dose of vaccine?



There has been no information about kids who are not vaccinated.


----------



## itf

BadPinkTink said:


> There has been no information about kids who are not vaccinated.



I'm sure I read they were exempt from the vaccination requirement under a certain age but required PCR testing. Can't find the source though.


----------



## Fely the 1st

Universal Studios we are coming. Soooo happy we have a date now! Wow, just wow…and nothing is faster with news than Disboards


----------



## Garyjames220

So can a one year old go with out needing to do any sort of tests


----------



## BadPinkTink

Garyjames220 said:


> So can a one year old go with out needing to do any sort of tests



we don't know that yet. there has been no official update on the requirements for children


----------



## mamamia2005

Great news! 
Now just need to find out about children.
I do feel for anyone who was booked for the first week of November though.


----------



## marcais

I've booked flights for next August.

Going for 3 weeks and it might actually be cheaper to buy a car than hire one for that length of time. Those prices


----------



## Thegoatfeeder

marcais said:


> I've booked flights for next August.
> 
> Going for 3 weeks and it might actually be cheaper to buy a car than hire one for that length of time. Those prices



Not sure if you're staying on property or not, but theres a real argument to just using Disney transportation and then Uber/Lyft if you need to travel further afield because hire prices are obscene at the moment.

We would have definitely done that, but I use an electric scooter so we are kind of commited to a car hire because Disney bus waits can get kind of long if theres a lot of scooters waiting!


----------



## Tony

Note that some off-airport locations still have real bargains when it comes to car hire. You probably need to use an online travel agent - I find Kayak good - as they will look both at the airport and all offices in the locality. Saw an SUV for collection at the executive airport at Miami from Hertz and it was a quarter of the price of picking the same vehicle up at MIA itself.


----------



## Plague

I posted this as part of a reply in another thread, but I thought it might be useful in here (rather than in with 'December').

_HOT TIP: Get an NHS vaccination certificate *now* (no matter they only last a month) and check your names, etc, match your passport(s). If not I believe you need to contact your GP to get it corrected and that can take a couple of weeks - so it said on the website._
(Turned out my NHS doc didn't have my middle name, unlike my passport, so I had to take a bit of of a gamble filling out my Spanish entry form - which could only be done a day or two before travel. Being Canaria of course it mattered not a jot (scanned the QR code, said welcome and pointed to the way out - didn't even get the advertised temperature screening), but I wouldn't want to test US immigration on that nuance.)


----------



## Plague

Per post above, from the NHS App help:

*What to do if your name, address, date of birth or NHS number are incorrect in the NHS App*
_If these details are incorrect or out of date, contact your GP surgery and ask them to update your details. They will then update your NHS record. Any changes made there will appear in the NHS App._


----------



## Thegoatfeeder

Anyone else getting a bit nervous about the rise in cases here in the UK and the potential of further lockdown as we move toward the end of the year. I doubt the US will go back on their border opening declaration, but I must admit, after the last 18 months I am generally always expecting the worse!


----------



## itf

Thegoatfeeder said:


> Anyone else getting a bit nervous about the rise in cases here in the UK and the potential of further lockdown as we move toward the end of the year. I doubt the US will go back on their border opening declaration, but I must admit, after the last 18 months I am generally always expecting the worse!



A bit. I was going to buy some Drawn To Life tickets this weekend but I'm going to leave it til nearer the time now.


----------



## marcais

Thegoatfeeder said:


> Anyone else getting a bit nervous about the rise in cases here in the UK and the potential of further lockdown as we move toward the end of the year. I doubt the US will go back on their border opening declaration, but I must admit, after the last 18 months I am generally always expecting the worse!



I live in the UK, but will be travelling from Dublin on an Irish passport, so hopefully should be spared any of the repercussions from decisions being made off the back of rising cases in the UK.

Having just booked the flights at the weekend just gone, I haven't been able to muster the same enthusiasm as I have for previous visits. It's a cross between doubts that it'll happen and concerns about what it'll be like over there.

I haven't even really started factoring in how the whole Disney Genie+ shenanigans will impact it.

Hopefully by the time we travel I can just relax and enjoy it.


----------



## SirDuff

marcais said:


> I live in the UK, but will be travelling from Dublin on an Irish passport, so hopefully should be spared any of the repercussions from decisions being made off the back of rising cases in the UK.
> 
> Having just booked the flights at the weekend just gone, I haven't been able to muster the same enthusiasm as I have for previous visits. It's a cross between doubts that it'll happen and concerns about what it'll be like over there.
> 
> I haven't even really started factoring in how the whole Disney Genie+ shenanigans will impact it.
> 
> Hopefully by the time we travel I can just relax and enjoy it.



Will you have spent time in Dublin/Ireland before going to the US?  If  not (and the new rule is similar to the old rule), you'd still be caught.  The wording is "spent time in UK/Europe in last 14 days".  I had the same issue when getting into the US from Canada this summer (I'm a Canadian living in Europe).  To be honest, I'm not sure what they can see when they scan your passport or how often they thumb through your passport to look for stamps, but I decided not to risk it and just planned so that I spent enough time in Canada before going to the US that it wasn't an issue.


----------



## BadPinkTink

SirDuff said:


> Will you have spent time in Dublin/Ireland before going to the US?  If  not (and the new rule is similar to the old rule), you'd still be caught.  The wording is "spent time in UK/Europe in last 14 days".  I had the same issue when getting into the US from Canada this summer (I'm a Canadian living in Europe).  To be honest, I'm not sure what they can see when they scan your passport or how often they thumb through your passport to look for stamps, but I decided not to risk it and just planned so that I spent enough time in Canada before going to the US that it wasn't an issue.



The travel ban is being removed on November 8 and everyone is planning / talking about travel to USA AFTER the travel ban is removed.  The PP is talking about rules for UK people LEAVING UK the rules imposed by the UK Government on UK citizens, not about UK people being allowed to enter USA, the rules imposed by USA Government.


----------



## SirDuff

BadPinkTink said:


> The travel ban is being removed on November 8 and everyone is planning / talking about travel to USA AFTER the travel ban is removed.  The PP is talking about rules for UK people LEAVING UK the rules imposed by the UK Government on UK citizens, not about UK people being allowed to enter USA, the rules imposed by USA Government.



Possibly.  Not really clear given the flow of the quoted threads.  Could also be the possibility (though unlikely) of the US reneging on removing the ban.  Either way, if the ban isn't lifted, flying via another country and/or on another passport will not help.  Not that I think it likely that the ban won't be lifted.


----------



## BadPinkTink

I have just posted a new thread with a summary of Genie+ in the UK section. The Americans are too busy being negative to make a thread with just facts!


----------



## mamamia2005

So, today's the day we should find out what the entry requirements are to get in to the USA. 

Hope we don't have to wait too long into the evening our time!


----------



## BadPinkTink

US details new international COVID-19 travel requirements
By ZEKE MILLER and DAVID KOENIG

WASHINGTON (AP) — Two weeks before a new vaccination requirement kicks in for most foreign travelers to the U.S., the Biden administration detailed the new international COVID-19 air travel polices, including exemptions for kids, and new federal contact tracing requirements.

Beginning on Nov. 8, foreign, non-immigrant adults traveling to the United States will need to be fully vaccinated against COVID-19, with limited exceptions, and all travelers will need to be tested for the virus before boarding an aircraft to the U.S., with tightened restrictions for those who are not fully vaccinated.

The new policy comes as the Biden administration moves away from broader country-based travel restrictions and bans toward what it terms a “vaccinations-based” system focused on the individual risk of the traveler. It almost reflects the White House’s embrace of vaccination requirements in an effort to drive more Americans to get vaccinated by piling on inconveniences to those remaining without a shot.

Under the policy, those who are unvaccinated will need to show proof of a negative COVID-19 test within a day of travel, while those who are vaccinated will be allowed to present a test taken within three days of travel.

Children under 18 will not be required to be fully vaccinated, given the inconsistency in the global roll-out of shots for their age cohort, but those aged 2 and over will be subjected to the same COVID-19 testing policy as their parent or guardian.

The Biden administration has been working with airlines, who will be required to enforce the new procedures, to explain the new policies so they can prepare for implementation. Airlines will be mandated to verify vaccine records and match them against identify information. They will also need to make certain that the shots given are on the Food and Drug Administration or World Health Organization’s approved list. Mixing-and-matching of approved shots will be permitted.

The Centers for Disease Control and Prevention’s quarantine officers will spot-check passengers after arrival in the U.S. for compliance, according to an administration official. Airlines that don’t enforce the requirements could be subject to penalties of up to nearly $35,000 per violation.

The administration announced limited exceptions to the vaccination requirement, including children, those who participated in COVID-19 clinical trials, who have medical reasons for not getting vaccinated, or are from a country where shots are not widely available. Unvaccinated residents of countries with vaccination rates below 10% of adults may be admitted to the U.S. with a government letter authorizing travel for pressing, non-tourism purposes, the administration said.

CDC is also requiring airlines to collect contact information for international air travelers regardless of vaccination status to facilitate contact tracing.


----------



## scottishgirl1

Does anyone know where to get antigen tests approved for travel to us in Ireland. The ones I can get locally, I am unsure if they are acceptable or not.

 I guess there may be more info available soon but I am impatient!


----------



## Aprilshack

Do you think a certificate saying the test conducted was a regulatory approved test in a GCLP accredited facility is enough for the cdc and them asking for a supervised test. I'm getting one done in a pharmacy.


----------



## jockdog

I'm booked in at my local Lloyds Pharmacy.


----------



## Plague

Aprilshack said:


> Do you think a certificate saying the test conducted was a regulatory approved test in a GCLP accredited facility is enough for the cdc and them asking for a supervised test. I'm getting one done in a pharmacy.


The CDC is a step or two removed. They will advise the government what tests they recommend. The govt will liaise with immigration (or homeland security maybe) as to what documentation should required to show those tests have been done and immigration/hs will instruct their agents and the airlines on what to demand before boarding or entry, and post-entry as applicable.

I think it's all still being worked out.
If it is already decided then you need to find the official line, because what we think is really not going to impress the person deciding if you get to travel.


----------



## MadScouser

Im stil trying to understand the rules

If I read the CDC page, it mentions 7 day quarantine on arrival

As clear as mud !!


----------



## JordanClark9

MadScouser said:


> Im stil trying to understand the rules
> 
> If I read the CDC page, it mentions 7 day quarantine on arrival
> 
> As clear as mud !!



The only reference that I can see on the CDC website for 7 day quarantine is if you are *not* fully vaccinated but are allowed to travel to USA by air through an exception.

For fully vaccinated it's proof of vaccination and the pre-departure test, no quarantine required.

Don't know which web page you're looking on but this one clearly displays the requirements.

https://www.cdc.gov/coronavirus/2019-ncov/travelers/noncitizens-US-air-travel.html


----------



## itf

JordanClark9 said:


> The only reference that I can see on the CDC website for 7 day quarantine is if you are *not* fully vaccinated but are allowed to travel to USA by air through an exception.
> 
> For fully vaccinated it's proof of vaccination and the pre-departure test, no quarantine required.
> 
> Don't know which web page you're looking on but this one clearly displays the requirements.
> 
> https://www.cdc.gov/coronavirus/2019-ncov/travelers/noncitizens-US-air-travel.html



But this sounds like it would apply to children under 18 as they're travelling as an exception. Does this really mean that children need to quarantine a week after arrival? If so it's going to be pretty unlikely people will travel to Disney only to lose a week.


----------



## mamamia2005

Anytime now, there should be clarification from the CDC about exactly what expected for unvaccinated children. On Wednesday, a CDC official said children would not have to quarantine, but would have to test 3 - 5 days after arrival into the US. She said they would have the details later this week. Time's ticking, and we need answers.


----------



## JordanClark9

itf said:


> But this sounds like it would apply to children under 18 as they're travelling as an exception. Does this really mean that children need to quarantine a week after arrival? If so it's going to be pretty unlikely people will travel to Disney only to lose a week.


Yeah not clear for children. Think the wording is "recommended" rather than required. Doesn't put much confidence in parents flying over with kids this month though.


----------



## JordanClark9

JordanClark9 said:


> Yeah not clear for children. Think the wording is "recommended" rather than required. Doesn't put much confidence in parents flying over with kids this month though.


Gov UK website has confirmed children don't need to quarantine.


----------



## itf

Just got a text from Virgin reminding me to check entry requirements - I'm not going until August!


----------



## mamamia2005

Well its even more of a shambles! 

The UK gov website says vaccinated travellers do not have to quarantine, but do have to take a test 3 - 5 days after arrival, and that unvaccinated travellers have to take a test after arrival and quarantine! And children are only recommended to take a test 3 - 5 days after arrival
Can I cherry pick which bits I like best from each set of guidance   

Someone needs to do a better job of proof reading! 

And I've had two texts from Virgin this afternoon - one with a link to the UK gov guidance, and one saying they will be back in touch as they pressed the send button to quickly! 

I know the CDC is the king pin in all of this but if they released what the guidance is for the type pf tests kids have to take after arrival it would be a big help.


----------



## Plague

mamamia2005 said:


> I know the CDC is the king pin in all of this


Sort of.
I think of them as the (health) engine input to the gearbox that is US bureaucracy. The president, immigration, homeland security and probably the individual states are all clutches and cogs in the machine and eventually you'll get something to drive the wheels out the other side. (Or someone will just keep the whole thing in neutral.)
So it takes a little time for the right gear to get in play, and a bit of kangarooing can be expected before smooth forward motion is achieved.


----------



## Plague

mamamia2005 said:


> and one saying they will be back in touch as they pressed the send button to quickly!


Meaning "_We thought we had a handle on all this ... but now we found out we haven't._"


----------



## Plague

Not really a surprise, but at least it's official:
U.S. expects delays Monday when COVID-19 travel restriction lifts, official says
(Reuters, 3 min read)


----------



## BadPinkTink

Plague said:


> Not really a surprise, but at least it's official:
> U.S. expects delays Monday when COVID-19 travel restriction lifts, official says
> (Reuters, 3 min read)



best way to go to USA and avoid the chaos is through Dublin and the US Preclearance. Everything sorted in Dublin airport and arrive in USA as a domestic passenger and just go straight to bag carousels.


----------



## Welsh_Dragon

BadPinkTink said:


> best way to go to USA and avoid the chaos is through Dublin and the US Preclearance. Everything sorted in Dublin airport and arrive in USA as a domestic passenger and just go straight to bag carousels.


I agree, but I am always hesitant about adding another flight and extra chance of delay or cancellation into the equation.


----------



## Plague

Welsh_Dragon said:


> I agree, but I am always hesitant about adding another flight and extra chance of delay or cancellation into the equation.


I'm thinking about going via Dublin next year. But as these flights are usually in the morning, and you are supposed to arrive 3 hours before, I always stay at a local hotel the night before anyway, so any pre-trans-Atlantic transport delays have a big buffer.

It's extra cost, but more or less eliminates the worry of losing a day or more of the holiday, or even having to hurry, if things don't go smoothly.
Of course, since I've been doing this everything has gone like clockwork


----------



## chefski

Plague said:


> I'm thinking about going via Dublin next year. But as these flights are usually in the morning, and you are supposed to arrive 3 hours before, I always stay at a local hotel the night before anyway, so any pre-trans-Atlantic transport delays have a big buffer.
> 
> It's extra cost, but more or less eliminates the worry of losing a day or more of the holiday, or even having to hurry, if things don't go smoothly.
> Of course, since I've been doing this everything has gone like clockwork


Im hoping that booking for 16 nights rather than 14 makes the Holiday smoother for us the extra 2 days are travel days


----------



## Plague

I got the GP surgery to add my middle name to my records a couple of weeks ago now. She said it actually had my middle initial there already, but filled it out. As the NHS app and my covid certificate had not shown my middle initial either I was not convinced they would now show the name.
Having given it a couple of weeks I checked yesterday and ... no middle name.

So it looks like the system simply doesn't display middle names, in which case it will apply to everyone in England (the other countries' in the UK may be different). It'll be interesting to see how this works tomorrow.


----------



## tinkerbell1991

Plague said:


> I got the GP surgery to add my middle name to my records a couple of weeks ago now. She said it actually had my middle initial there already, but filled it out. As the NHS app and my covid certificate had not shown my middle initial either I was not convinced they would now show the name.
> Having given it a couple of weeks I checked yesterday and ... no middle name.
> 
> So it looks like the system simply doesn't display middle names, in which case it will apply to everyone in England (the other countries' in the UK may be different). It'll be interesting to see how this works tomorrow.


There's been loads of talk about the app showing your full name on a few forums I'm on and although people say their middle name shows, you'll normally find it's because they are not viewing it on the main NHS vaccine "page". If you click "More" (top right once logged into the app) - "manage NHS login account" - it displays your full name there.


----------



## mamamia2005

I requested a paper copy of my and DH's vaccine pass, and it doesn't have our middle names on. 
On the app, it shows first name, middle initial, surname.

I'm going to wait for the reports to see how others have got on before I add that to my list of things to be concerned about!


----------



## Plague

tinkerbell1991 said:


> If you click "More" (top right once logged into the app) - "manage NHS login account" - it displays your full name there.


Oh yeah. So it does.
Begs the question as to why only there, but for now it's wait-and-see.


----------



## Plague

I've noticed that all the media seem to be saying you have to test 3-5 days after arriving in the US. But following a Reuters link took me to the CDC website page:
Non-U.S. citizen, Non-U.S. immigrants: Air Travel to the United States
where it says that for fully vaccinated people this is only "Recommended", not "Required". (Scroll down to the "After Arrival in the United States" section.) Only unvaccinated using an exemption have to test - and quarantine in fact.

If that is so then that will save people a few bucks, and maybe some extra travel and hassle for those without kids. But it's possible that immigration have upped the requirements beyond the CDC's, so check carefully.


----------



## disneyholic family

Plague said:


> I've noticed that all the media seem to be saying you have to test 3-5 days after arriving in the US. But following a Reuters link took me to the CDC website page:
> Non-U.S. citizen, Non-U.S. immigrants: Air Travel to the United States
> where it says that for fully vaccinated people this is only "Recommended", not "Required". (Scroll down to the "After Arrival in the United States" section.) Only unvaccinated using an exemption have to test - and quarantine in fact.
> 
> If that is so then that will save people a few bucks, and maybe some extra travel and hassle for those without kids. But it's possible that immigration have upped the requirements beyond the CDC's, so check carefully.



as an american registered with my local american embassy, i get general emails from them all the time (concerning whatever they think americans should know for whatever reason).  
This past week was regarding all these new requirements. 
i read it 3 times and still didn't understand.


----------



## chefski

So do we know if its a PCR or Antigen test for flying? Sorry haven't read everything through yet


----------



## jockdog

I've always read it as fully vaccinated are not required to take the 3-5 test.

For the outbound flight, it needs to be a supervised test, but antigen (LFT) or PCR are acceptable.

As always, the best advice is to read through the info. on the CDC website.


----------



## chefski

jockdog said:


> I've always read it as fully vaccinated are not required to take the 3-5 test.
> 
> For the outbound flight, it needs to be a supervised test, but antigen (LFT) or PCR are acceptable.
> 
> As always, the best advice is to read through the info. on the CDC website.


yeah just read on BA website that antigen LFT test are acceptable. Just making sure I have everything in place


----------



## Welsh_Dragon

chefski said:


> yeah just read on BA website that antigen LFT test are acceptable. Just making sure I have everything in place


I have just booked it with Breathe Assured. It’s an online supervised test (package includes day 2 test required on return to UK). Lots of availability online.


----------



## chefski

cheers was looking at them and another. Do you have kids under 18? If so what have you planned for US Day 3-5 test


----------



## Welsh_Dragon

chefski said:


> cheers was looking at them and another. Do you have kids under 18? If so what have you planned for US Day 3-5 test


No mine are alcohol guzzling adults . Have a look on the Dibb forum. I think people are suggesting Walgreens.


----------



## Welsh_Dragon

chefski said:


> cheers was looking at them and another. Do you have kids under 18? If so what have you planned for US Day 3-5 test


I forgot to use it but I think if you book through the airline website there is a small per person discount.


----------



## chefski

Welsh_Dragon said:


> I have just booked it with Breathe Assured. It’s an online supervised test (package includes day 2 test required on return to UK). Lots of availability online.


Is that the the Standard or premium package you went for?


----------



## Welsh_Dragon

chefski said:


> Is that the the Standard or premium package you went for?


Standard, because the day 2 test on returning to the U.K. doesn’t need to be supervised. You just need the number to enter on the PLF before you fly back.


----------



## londontime

I fly to the US on Monday (not to MCO, sadly, but into Dallas for work) so I will report back on how I get on


----------



## chefski

Welsh_Dragon said:


> Standard, because the day 2 test on returning to the U.K. doesn’t need to be supervised. You just need the number to enter on the PLF before you fly back.


Thought so thanks for that


----------



## scotty362

Long time lurker, first time poster! Not quite made it to MCO yet as had to fly through MIA…but can honestly say how surprised I was with how easy  it was to fly and enter the US! Used the VeriFLY app so my test and vaccinations were all recorded - the checkin agent just asked to see the ‘pass’ bit at checkin - which took like an extra minute and from then on it was just like a normal flight pre pandemic…there were no extra questions at CBP and no mention of the 3-5 day testing. So excited to be getting back to WDW!


----------



## 2Tiggies

scotty362 said:


> Long time lurker, first time poster! Not quite made it to MCO yet as had to fly through MIA…but can honestly say how surprised I was with how easy  it was to fly and enter the US! Used the VeriFLY app so my test and vaccinations were all recorded - the checkin agent just asked to see the ‘pass’ bit at checkin - which took like an extra minute and from then on it was just like a normal flight pre pandemic…there were no extra questions at CBP and no mention of the 3-5 day testing. So excited to be getting back to WDW!



Hi Scotty, 

Did you get to MCO OK? My parents also used VeriFLY for their tests.I am not sure if they will have an app but I know they have printed out some forms from they have to sign and present.  Did you use an app or paper?


----------



## scottishgirl1

2Tiggies said:


> Hi Scotty,
> 
> Did you get to MCO OK? My parents also used VeriFLY for their tests.I am not sure if they will have an app but I know they have printed out some forms from they have to sign and present.  Did you use an app or paper?



I have not used this yet but am hoping to in December, but as far as I know Verifly is an app and you submit all your documentation, once you have your negative test and can complete the attestation form. What happens is you get a green tick on the app that you can show at  the airport and then no one should need to check your paperwork again


----------



## Plague

scottishgirl1 said:


> What happens is you get a green tick on the app that you can show at the airport and then no one should need to check your paperwork again


You'd think.
But you will likely be asked to at least show them, even though it may be just a glance from a few feet away at something on your phone that looks about right.

Coming back to the UK from holiday you probably won't easily get printed copies of recent tests or, in particular, your PLF, but make sure they are on your phone, fairly accessible, and you can zoom up the 2D barcode (QR code) if someone does decide to check more carefully.


----------



## Garyjames220

I no this could be a while away yet

but any guesses to when USA will stop the pre departure tests


----------



## WestHam6

Just a quick update, currently waiting for the magical express. All of our documents were checked at Heathrow by Virgin. MCO immigration was a breeze and there was literally no queue. They didn’t recheck any of our covid documents, just our passport!


----------



## Katiebird

Garyjames220 said:


> I no this could be a while away yet
> 
> but any guesses to when USA will stop the pre departure tests



Considering it took 19 months to open the border at all, my guess would be not before 2023. I don’t think that's something even being discussed at this point, but I have no inside information.


----------



## zavandor

They do accept the cheaper antigen test, am I right? No need for a PCR?


----------



## mamamia2005

Yes it can be a lateral flow / antigen test, but it has to be supervised.  Either done at a pharmacy, or airport testing centre or  via a company that offers video call supervision such as breathe assured or Qured.


----------



## Welsh_Dragon

https://www.gov.uk/foreign-travel-advice/usa/entry-requirements

Just received a notification that US entry requirements have changed. I can’t see what the changes are, can you?


----------



## mamamia2005

No I can't either!


----------



## chefski

Cant see anything that jumps out as different either


----------



## Welsh_Dragon

Are the rules different for unvaccinated people, maybe?


----------



## chefski

become fully vaccinated, if staying 60 days or longer, within 60 days of arrival in the USA or as soon as medically appropriate, unless you have a medical contraindication or are too young to be vaccinated.
was that on previously? dont remember seeing it.


----------



## Karandak

My dad travelled over today from Manchester to MCO. Said check in was fine and they checked his covid documents within a minute. (He did a video call supervised LFT on Saturday).

He was 5th off the plane at MCO, lucky for him he only had hand luggage, so straight to immigration - no hassle, he was picking up his hire car 25 minutes after landing!
I don’t doubt it’ll be carnage being off the same as all the crowds of people and having to wait for luggage, but he said there was no extra delays or questions in regards to check in or immigration.


----------



## marcais

So I want to make sure I understand the regulations as they currently are for us when we travel next summer. My wife and I are fully vaccinated, and she's booked in for her booster today. I'll get my booster in Dec probably when the 6 months since my 2nd jab is up. Neither of our kids are currently vaccinated. My daughter (currently 14, will be 15 when we travel) may have one or two jabs before we travel, depending on what they offer to kids between now and then.

So as it stands, my understanding is:

We will all need tests showing negative results from no more than 3 days before we travel.
We will need to provide proof of vaccination and proof of negative test results.
We will all need to test within 3-5 days of landing in the US.
I have a couple of questions. The test 3 days before we travel...is that a lateral flow test, or a PCR test? Do we need to report the results of our test 3-5 days after landing to anyone?

And then what are the current rules upon return? PCR testing on days 2 & 8?

This is all going to be further complicated by me flying from and returning to Dublin while living in Northern Ireland, isn't it?

I just want a holiday!


----------



## chefski

marcais said:


> So I want to make sure I understand the regulations as they currently are for us when we travel next summer. My wife and I are fully vaccinated, and she's booked in for her booster today. I'll get my booster in Dec probably when the 6 months since my 2nd jab is up. Neither of our kids are currently vaccinated. My daughter (currently 14, will be 15 when we travel) may have one or two jabs before we travel, depending on what they offer to kids between now and then.
> 
> So as it stands, my understanding is:
> 
> We will all need tests showing negative results from no more than 3 days before we travel.
> We will need to provide proof of vaccination and proof of negative test results.
> We will all need to test within 3-5 days of landing in the US.
> I have a couple of questions. The test 3 days before we travel...is that a lateral flow test, or a PCR test? Do we need to report the results of our test 3-5 days after landing to anyone?
> 
> And then what are the current rules upon return? PCR testing on days 2 & 8?
> 
> This is all going to be further complicated by me flying from and returning to Dublin while living in Northern Ireland, isn't it?
> 
> I just want a holiday!



As I understand it yes they are LFT not PCR but has to be supervised.

Children under 18 travelling with fully vaccinated adults do not have to do a day 3-5 test but its advised. Dont think there is anyone to report this to anyway.
You then all need a day 2 test on return to UK.

Not sure what other complications you will have with Dublin as you pass immigration in Dublin so will just have to do everything before you fly and then have no worries the other end


----------



## BadPinkTink

marcais said:


> We will all need tests showing negative results from no more than 3 days before we travel.



Correct



marcais said:


> We will need to provide proof of vaccination and proof of negative test results.



Correct



marcais said:


> We will all need to test within 3-5 days of landing in the US



Not correct.
Vaccinated adults are recommended to  3-5 days of landing in the US
Under 18's are required 3-5 days of landing in the US.

However it is the responsibility of the parent / guardian to do the tests for the children.
There is no official reporting system for the 3-5 day test for under 18's
There is no information what type of tests are required for the 3-5 day test for under 18's


----------



## londontime

Hey guys, update from Dallas. The whole experience was pretty slick. 
Did a 3 day prior Lateral Flow/Antigen test - got the certificate back within the hour. 
Uploaded this and my vaccine certificate onto Verifly and completed the attestation and uploaded that. the check in desk saw my verifly app was green and just printed me a new boarding pass. On CBP arrival they only checked my passport and reason for visit, made no reference to my vaccine status or the advised day 3-5 test.  I landed at 2 and was in my hotel for 3:20.


----------



## Garyjames220

BadPinkTink said:


> Correct
> 
> 
> 
> Correct
> 
> 
> 
> Not correct.
> Vaccinated adults are recommended to  3-5 days of landing in the US
> Under 18's are required 3-5 days of landing in the US.
> 
> However it is the responsibility of the parent / guardian to do the tests for the children.
> There is no official reporting system for the 3-5 day test for under 18's
> There is no information what type of tests are required for the 3-5 day test for under 18's



page 2 to 18 years old only need to do the test 3-5 days from landing

under 2s do not need too either


----------



## Plague

Following a news item yesterday about the UK domestic and travel covid passes diverging a bit on booster/3rd shots, the understandings around waning protection, and getting my 3rd one today, I was pondering the future.

I foresee  that sometime next year international travel will become a bit more joined up with a common standard that _vaccinated_ means 'had at least two shots (except single shot vaccines) with the latest not more than 12 months prior to travel'.
That seems to make sense as it will keep protection fairly high and fits with an annual booster regime, such as flu.


----------



## livbeatles

I flew yesterday from Heathrow to the US (not MCO; heading there later this week on a domestic US flight).  I'm a dual citizen so have been able to travel between the UK (where I live) and US (where my family are) all through the last year and and a half.  I just wanted to give a heads up that the Virgin Atlantic check in zone yesterday at Heathrow was chaos.

I fly between the two countries 1-3 times a year (for the last 15 years), always arrive 2 hours early (I know 3 hours is often recommended for intl), and have never seen carnage like this.  Virgin has you first queue at a documents check line to check your vaccine proof and test results (this was new since my last flight before the borders reopened; in the summer they just checked our test results at the counter), and then you get into the bag drop line for the counter and the usual passport verification/bag drop.  And they just barely moved (while I was in the documents line I was watching the bag drop lines to see if they were moving....they were not. It was like watching snails).  I ended up in the flight closures line for my check in (and luckily was pulled into it comparatively early as I was near the front and then that queue also ended up extending all the way back to the window).

It may have been worse because it was a Saturday (and the weekend before the US' Thanksgiving holiday), but just a heads up for everyone to make sure to give yourself plenty of time!

Testing wise, I've used Qured for the supervised lateral flow for both my trips out to the US (since that rule was introduced) and Project Screen for my return to the UK lateral flow (when it was needed) and day 2 test, and have had no problems with either (Project Screen also gave me a refund this summer because the return testing rules changed after purchase/pre-use).


----------



## mamamia2005

Thanks for the heads up! We are planning on arriving at LHR 4 hours earlier than our flight, which is on Sunday 19th December. Hoping that will be early enough!
We are using Qured for our pre departure tests. Can I ask, the link in the email confirming the video consultation booking, do I just click on that a few mins before the time slot? I don't need to download anything or go via a different system or anything? Thanks!


----------



## Welsh_Dragon

livbeatles said:


> I flew yesterday from Heathrow to the US (not MCO; heading there later this week on a domestic US flight).  I'm a dual citizen so have been able to travel between the UK (where I live) and US (where my family are) all through the last year and and a half.  I just wanted to give a heads up that the Virgin Atlantic check in zone yesterday at Heathrow was chaos.
> 
> I fly between the two countries 1-3 times a year (for the last 15 years), always arrive 2 hours early (I know 3 hours is often recommended for intl), and have never seen carnage like this.  Virgin has you first queue at a documents check line to check your vaccine proof and test results (this was new since my last flight before the borders reopened; in the summer they just checked our test results at the counter), and then you get into the bag drop line for the counter and the usual passport verification/bag drop.  And they just barely moved (while I was in the documents line I was watching the bag drop lines to see if they were moving....they were not. It was like watching snails).  I ended up in the flight closures line for my check in (and luckily was pulled into it comparatively early as I was near the front and then that queue also ended up extending all the way back to the window).
> 
> It may have been worse because it was a Saturday (and the weekend before the US' Thanksgiving holiday), but just a heads up for everyone to make sure to give yourself plenty of time!
> 
> Testing wise, I've used Qured for the supervised lateral flow for both my trips out to the US (since that rule was introduced) and Project Screen for my return to the UK lateral flow (when it was needed) and day 2 test, and have had no problems with either (Project Screen also gave me a refund this summer because the return testing rules changed after purchase/pre-use).


Did you use VeriFLY? I wonder if that makes check in smoother.


----------



## mamamia2005

Welsh_Dragon said:


> Did you use VeriFLY? I wonder if that makes check in smoother.


I may be wrong, but I don't think Virgin use Verifly?


----------



## livbeatles

mamamia2005 said:


> I may be wrong, but I don't think Virgin use Verifly?



Correct, Verifly wasn't an option with Virgin.




mamamia2005 said:


> We are using Qured for our pre departure tests. Can I ask, the link in the email confirming the video consultation booking, do I just click on that a few mins before the time slot? I don't need to download anything or go via a different system or anything? Thanks!



Nope, no need to download anything! I clicked on the link and it used my internet browser, and it connected to my computer's camera. This time I did have an issue where once the consultant brought me into the room my camera stopped working (it was fine while I was in the waiting room), but I just returned to the waiting room and she brought me back in, and it was fine.


----------



## mamamia2005

livbeatles said:


> Correct, Verifly wasn't an option with Virgin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, no need to download anything! I clicked on the link and it used my internet browser, and it connected to my computer's camera. This time I did have an issue where once the consultant brought me into the room my camera stopped working (it was fine while I was in the waiting room), but I just returned to the waiting room and she brought me back in, and it was fine.


Thankyou!


----------



## schumigirl

Sitting in the 1903 lounge at Manchester airport after an easy and fast check in with VA.

Although we had our proof of vaccination on our phones, we had everything printed off including our our vaccination details in letter form, which we had requested through the NHS app.

The lady said she loved folks who were this organised 

The CDC attestation form she informed us was out of date, we only printed it off a week ago, but we had filled in the Attestation online and they also had a paper copy it you needed one, it was one page and very simple.

They checked we had proof of vaccination, a negative covid Antigen (LFT) and completed the Attestation form and that was it, it really was easy and stress free after weeks of stressing over whether we had the correct info they would require.

Relaxing with tea now…….


----------



## Thegoatfeeder

schumigirl said:


> Sitting in the 1903 lounge at Manchester airport after an easy and fast check in with VA.
> 
> Although we had our proof of vaccination on our phones, we had everything printed off including our our vaccination details in letter form, which we had requested through the NHS app.
> 
> The lady said she loved folks who were this organised
> 
> The CDC attestation form she informed us was out of date, we only printed it off a week ago, but we had filled in the Attestation online and they also had a paper copy it you needed one, it was one page and very simple.
> 
> They checked we had proof of vaccination, a negative covid Antigen (LFT) and completed the Attestation form and that was it, it really was easy and stress free after weeks of stressing over whether we had the correct info they would require.
> 
> Relaxing with tea now…….



This is great to know, we're flying out of Manchester with Virgin a week today. We haven't done the attestation yet, but have our tests booked for Monday. Covid passes on our phones and also printed out!

How did you prove the negative test result? I am assuming a printed email result etc is acceptable?


----------



## schumigirl

Thegoatfeeder said:


> This is great to know, we're flying out of Manchester with Virgin a week today. We haven't done the attestation yet, but have our tests booked for Monday. Covid passes on our phones and also printed out!
> 
> How did you prove the negative test result? I am assuming a printed email result etc is acceptable?



We had a nurse supervised appointment online were issued with a Fit to fly certificate. After the test showed negative, she emailed it through separately and we printed it off from downloads on the laptop.

We used Breathe Assured who were brilliant and she waited on the zoom meeting till both our certificates came through to check all details were correct as everything had to be perfect, names and passports, address, date of test and so on had to be precise. But it was a proper printed certificate you’ll get, not just the details in an email.

It sounds worse than it is to be honest. But the lady at the airport did check through the certificate to make sure first and foremost it showed negative and then everything matched our passports.

Printing everything is definitely a good idea.

Hope it all goes well for you next Monday, it is quite nerve wracking making sure everything is in place.


----------



## Plague

On the basis of nothing reported, either here or in the news, it would seem the potential problem of NHS vaccine certificates not giving a middle name, and thus not matching a passport exactly, has not been an issue for USA travel.


----------



## BadPinkTink

Plague said:


> On the basis of nothing reported, either here or in the news, it would seem the potential problem of NHS vaccine certificates not giving a middle name, and thus not matching a passport exactly, has not been an issue for USA travel.



I didn't think it would be, just another case of internet Chinese whispers causing unnecessary stress. You have to remember the USA rules for entry apply to all countries, not just The UK, not just Europe but to countries like China, Mexico etc etc. Not all countries and cultures have middle names, so the USA have to go with just first and last names, as thats what the majority of people worldwide will have on their passports and official vaccine documentation.


----------



## zavandor

schumigirl said:


> We had a nurse supervised appointment online were issued with a Fit to fly certificate.



I come back from Italy on the 29th and leave for Orlando on the 2nd. I was thinking I could do an Antigen  test on the 1st and it would work both as a day 2 test for the return Flight and the test to fly out to the US.
Would my plan work? Or is the Fit to fly a certificate they issue only if the test is booked specifically for it?


----------



## SirDuff

BadPinkTink said:


> I didn't think it would be, just another case of internet Chinese whispers causing unnecessary stress. You have to remember the USA rules for entry apply to all countries, not just The UK, not just Europe but to countries like China, Mexico etc etc. Not all countries and cultures have middle names, so the *USA have to go with just first and last names*, as thats what the majority of people worldwide will have on their passports and official vaccine documentation.



No.  They can have a rule that says the name(s) on the vaccine documentation need to exactly match the name(s) on your identification document.  Easy Peasy and no worries about countries using/not using middle names.

Not saying that is it the rule, but it easily could be (and has been in other instances - the wording is often about "exactly matching", nothing about how many names are there).


----------



## Plague

BadPinkTink said:


> Not all countries and cultures have middle names


 That's not the issue. It's when an application requires the names on the vaccine doc to exactly match the passport, as does the Spanish system. I had to tell a little porky on my application to get the necessary 2D code for entry, so it was a bit of a worry until I was through the arrival checks.

My passport expires in 2024 - maybe I'll drop my middle name before renewal to avoid any more worries


----------



## gismo1554

zavandor said:


> I come back from Italy on the 29th and leave for Orlando on the 2nd. I was thinking I could do an Antigen  test on the 1st and it would work both as a day 2 test for the return Flight and the test to fly out to the US.
> Would my plan work? Or is the Fit to fly a certificate they issue only if the test is booked specifically for it?



I don't think it would work. Day 2 tests do not issue Fit to Fly certificates. You have to book a Fit to Fly test for that so you would need to book two tests I think - assuming the Day 2 one is a requirement for your passenger locator form returning to the UK


----------



## Welsh_Dragon

I am flying BA and using VeriFLY. VeriFLY ask one to enter the name exactly as it is in the BA ticket. I have a hyphenated name and that’s what is on my passport, COVID pass etc., but the BA system will not accept hyphens and either runs the two names together with one capital letter or two. I am not sure whether to enter the hyphen or not in VeriFLY.
Apparently Wales has no plans to add the booster to the COVID pass.
I am going to focus a little on UOR planning today. It has been overlooked because of all the  stuff and I want to have a strategy for Veloicoaster and Hagrids.
I have started to collect together all the small bits and pieces we take and may start a packing list. It seems like this trip may actually happen.


----------



## Plague

Welsh_Dragon said:


> I am not sure whether to enter the hyphen or not in VeriFLY


I would run your actual name(s) wherever possible. BA must be aware of their crappy IT system by now and will let it pass when others present it correctly.

(My birth surname was three words with two spaces, no hyphens. I'm really glad I changed it decades ago   )


----------



## zavandor

gismo1554 said:


> I don't think it would work. Day 2 tests do not issue Fit to Fly certificates. You have to book a Fit to Fly test for that so you would need to book two tests I think - assuming the Day 2 one is a requirement for your passenger locator form returning to the UK


Thanks, it would be foolish for me to risk not being allowed in the USA so I've booked a test specificaly for USA entry that gives a fit to fly certificate. I'll try to use the same order id to enter it in the passenger locator form to fly back to the UK. The test is the same so I don't see why it shouldn't be accepted. Plan B would be to use one of the at home tests I've already bought in advance, it's just an extra £21, but I'd rather save than waste them.


----------



## Plague

zavandor said:


> I'll try to use the same order id to enter it in the passenger locator form to fly back to the UK. The test is the same so I don't see why it shouldn't be accepted.


It's not the test that's the issue, it's the associated bureaucracy ... I assume the provider of the day 2 test reports the result to the PLF system, so if it's not ordered as a day 2 test that connection may not be there.

I hope it works and it'll be interesting to find out what happens.


----------



## zavandor

Plague said:


> It's not the test that's the issue, it's the associated bureaucracy ... I assume the provider of the day 2 test reports the result to the PLF system, so if it's not ordered as a day 2 test that connection may not be there.
> 
> I hope it works and it'll be interesting to find out what happens.


Yes, that's the potential problem. What does the law say? Is the requirement to take a lateral flow test within 2 days, or is it to buy a day 2 testing service that includes the test provider to communicate the result automatically*? Tomorrow I'll fill in the PLF and see if I can get away with the test I've booked.

*= which would be madness. I'm going to do a test administered by a professional in a testing centre and they might not accept it. While they accept a test at home kit where I could swab my dog instead of myself just because it has a booking number. Don't you love bureaucracy?


----------



## Plague

zavandor said:


> What does the law say?


I've no idea.
As you go down the 'fully vaccinated' rabbit hole at gov.uk you get to:
_After you arrive in the UK, you will need to take a rapid lateral flow test or PCR test on or before day 2. You need to book the test before you travel, so you can enter the test reference in your passenger locator form._

Elsewhere on gov.uk it says:
_A £1,000 penalty will also be given to any international arrival who fails to take a mandatory test,_

So I'd be inclined to assume it is law and that the result is communicated - probably to NHS Test & Trace I'd think, so they can tick you off or come knocking as appropriate.


----------



## zavandor

After a long chat with Collinson, they say I have to take two identical tests back to back on the same day. Once is to be counted as the Day 2 test and the other as pre-departure test. They must be paid separately even if they are literaly the same type of test, administered in the same place, by the same person and one after the other. Quite Kafkaesque.


----------



## Plague

zavandor said:


> Quite Kafkaesque.


Well, you are trying to break the system - the gov.uk page says it's a beta   

I wonder what will happen if one tests shows a positive and the other a negative


----------



## Plague

And now we have the _Omigod_ variant to make life that little bit more interesting ... again.

No, I'm sorry, I'm being told it's actually the _Omicron_ variant, so maybe not so bad.

But where did _epsilon, zeta, eta, theta, iota, kappa, lambda, mu, nu _and_ xi_ go?


----------



## mamamia2005

Two cases of this new variant have been found in the UK.


----------



## bavarian princess

zavandor said:


> Tomorrow I'll fill in the PLF and see if I can get away with the test


How did it go with the PLF? Apparently it’s ‚easier‘ to fly via the UK if you are only in transit without leaving the airport before hoping on the next plane.

Who knows what happens next with the new variant anyway  I remember when I flew back from Greece this summer which was high risk country at that time I had to get tested before flying back home which was quite a stressful experience.


----------



## itf

PCR tests now required at Day 2 + isolation until negative test regardless of vaccine status coming back into UK


----------



## Welsh_Dragon

. Noooooo! Just read BBC news. https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/live/uk-59443504


----------



## itf

Welsh_Dragon said:


> . Noooooo! Just read BBC news. https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/live/uk-59443504



I think Day 2 actually means 'any time before Day 2', so you could potentially do it at the airport if there's a facility there and get your result back same / next day.


----------



## Welsh_Dragon

itf said:


> I think Day 2 actually means 'any time before Day 2', so you could potentially do it at the airport if there's a facility there and get your result back same / next day.


Okay, that’s better but some of us have already purchased the pre and post  travel COVID tests and they and LFTs not PCRs.
And I wonder if the US will now request PCRs.


----------



## itf

Welsh_Dragon said:


> Okay, that’s better but some of us have already purchased the pre and post  travel COVID tests and they and LFTs not PCRs.
> And I wonder if the US will now request PCRs.



You'd hope providers will provide an upgrade path to PCR. All you can do is contact them, but they'll probably still be working it out for a few days.


----------



## chefski

Welsh_Dragon said:


> Okay, that’s better but some of us have already purchased the pre and post  travel COVID tests and they and LFTs not PCRs.
> And I wonder if the US will now request PCRs.


Agree now wondering if the US will change to PCR and we will lose £200 plus the cost of PCR tests.


----------



## Welsh_Dragon

chefski said:


> Agree now wondering if the US will change to PCR and we will lose £200 plus the cost of PCR tests.


Breathe Assured have a notice on their website, basically saying ‘don’t panic’ . I think they will offer upgrades. The test packs themselves are cheap;  the nurse supervising is the expense.
I agree. I think the US may well ask for pre arrival PCRs. Not what we all wanted to hear.


----------



## chefski

Welsh_Dragon said:


> Breathe Assured have a notice on their website, basically saying ‘don’t panic’ . I think they will offer upgrades. The test packs themselves are cheap;  the nurse supervising is the expense.
> I agree. I think the US may well ask for pre arrival PCRs. Not what we all wanted to hear.


Looks like the the nurse supervised is £15 each, not sure the cost difference between LFT and PCR?


----------



## Welsh_Dragon

chefski said:


> Looks like the the nurse supervised is £15 each, not sure the cost difference between LFT and PCR?


Breathe Assured don’t offer PCRs. I am wondering whether to book a pre departure PCR now, as if Biden announces a PCR requirement, we will be scrabbling to get it booked and done in time. Quite expensive though.


----------



## chefski

Welsh_Dragon said:


> Breathe Assured don’t offer PCRs. I am wondering whether to book a pre departure PCR now, as if Biden announces a PCR requirement, we will be scrabbling to get it booked and done in time. Quite expensive though.


Well then they won't be able to do the Day 2 PCR test anyway.

More stress to add to things, not needed at the moment.

PCR's around £60 so that's £120 pp with a day 2 wow so my £200 will increase to £480.


----------



## Welsh_Dragon

chefski said:


> Well then they won't be able to do the Day 2 PCR test anyway.
> 
> More stress to add to things, not needed at the moment.
> 
> PCR's around £60 so that's £120 pp with a day 2 wow so my £200 will increase to £480.


I know and you either have to find collection boxes and allow more time for them to be returned or pay for an in clinic rapid test, which costs even more. To be honest, I am not too worried about the day 2 return PCR; I am worried about the US changing the rules though.


----------



## chefski

Welsh_Dragon said:


> I know and you either have to find collection boxes and allow more time for them to be returned or pay for an in clinic rapid test, which costs even more. To be honest, I am not too worried about the day 2 return PCR; I am worried about the US changing the rules though.


I know what you mean if the US change less than 2 weeks before I go I see it costing a lot more and a lot more hassle to get tests, kids at school time off work etc all at the same time.


----------



## chefski

Its just so annoying my wife is more qualified than the people doing the online consultations and yet we still have to pay money out 

More money for the governments friends. Im annoyed, very annoyed.

Don't get me wrong I get that we need to try and halt the spread, its just the costs are ridiculous.


----------



## Plague

chefski said:


> my wife is more qualified than the people doing the online consultations


But she isn't independent ...  



chefski said:


> More money for the governments friends.


There may well be truth in that, though I feel that in the current situation (of not knowing how the heck this variant is going to turn out) I don't think the changes are disproportionate.
18 months ago we were hammering the govt for not having acted fast enough, so I think we've kinda got what we asked for. By Christmas we'll know more about Omicron and _maybe _this will all go away again. Unfortunately those going out for Xmas are caught in the cyclone.


----------



## itf

Plague said:


> 18 months ago we were hammering the govt for not having acted fast enough, so I think we've kinda got what we asked for. By Christmas we'll know more about Omicron and _maybe _this will all go away again. Unfortunately those going out for Xmas are caught in the cyclone.



I literally just bought non-refundable Drawn to Life tickets two nights ago! Thankfully my trip isn't until August, but I'll be holding off any more spending for a while.


----------



## chefski

Plague said:


> But she isn't independent ...
> 
> 
> 
> There may well be truth in that, though I feel that in the current situation (of not knowing how the heck this variant is going to turn out) I don't think the changes are disproportionate.
> 18 months ago we were hammering the govt for not having acted fast enough, so I think we've kinda got what we asked for. By Christmas we'll know more about Omicron and _maybe _this will all go away again. Unfortunately those going out for Xmas are caught in the cyclone.



Yes i know that shes not independant but thats not the point i was making. I was pointing out the fact that we were paying more than we get paid for 20 mins work and i just think its a money making scheme.

Again as i stated afterwards i understand it but to be honest I don't understand why the prices are so high. Nobody would bat an eye if it was £20 a test but £60 + each for a family of 4 is outrageous.

£480 for tests is not acceptable, if youve already paid £200 and dont get a refund thats £680. Bearing in mind that they state the following for having a PCR test.

*Getting a PCR test if you have no symptoms*
You can also use this service if:


you’ve been in contact with someone who’s tested positive
you’ve been asked to get a test by a local council or someone from NHS Test and Trace
a GP or other health professional has asked you to get a test
you’re taking part in a government pilot project
you’ve been asked to get a test to confirm a positive result
you’ve received an unclear result and were told to get a second test
you need to get a test for someone you live with who has symptoms
you’re in the National Tactical Response Group

I am not under miming the situation in any way, im just not happy that more money is dissapearing, if they turn round and say you need a PCR test 2-3 days before going, youve got to sort the test out, hope you can get one and then wait for results. In the time between testing and going you may well catch it anyway.

For instance im flying on the 11th and they decide you need a PCR test before entering the US on the 8th were am i supposed to find, book, have and get results back before flying?


----------



## Plague

chefski said:


> Bearing in mind that they state the following for having a PCR test.


But there has always been a disconnect between 'health' and 'other' considerations in NHS services. (eg. Having to pay for a doctor's certificate for some holiday related things, like fit to travel for insurance), so the principle is not new. And I don't think it would be right for people like us who can afford to go on holiday at all to be a burden on the NHS in pursuit of that.

Whether the charges are reasonable is another matter. Setting up and running a lab, especially when demand can come and go as now, is not a cheap exercise. You just have to shop around.



chefski said:


> For instance im flying on the 11th and they decide you need a PCR test before entering the US on the 8th were am i supposed to find, book, have and get results back before flying?


I would really hope they would/will give more than 3 days notice of such a change. The CDC must be well aware of the logistics involved.
But that said, if I was planning to travel soon but hadn't booked my tests yet I think I'd book PCRs to be on the safe, and less stressful, side.

As I said months ago - we are doing international travel in a global pandemic. It carries a significant risk.


----------



## Welsh_Dragon

I think the problem has been that people returning to the U.K. have not bothered to perform the LFTs. There is no check, you just need the number for the PLF. BJ announced PCRs are required from next week, but things change and that may well be diluted to a supervised LFT, followed, if necessary, by isolation and a PCR. That would be far more sensible.


----------



## chefski

Plague said:


> But there has always been a disconnect between 'health' and 'other' considerations in NHS services. (eg. Having to pay for a doctor's certificate for some holiday related things, like fit to travel for insurance), so the principle is not new. And I don't think it would be right for people like us who can afford to go on holiday at all to be a burden on the NHS in pursuit of that.
> 
> Whether the charges are reasonable is another matter. Setting up and running a lab, especially when demand can come and go as now, is not a cheap exercise. You just have to shop around.
> 
> I would really hope they would/will give more than 3 days notice of such a change. The CDC must be well aware of the logistics involved.
> But that said, if I was planning to travel soon but hadn't booked my tests yet I think I'd book PCRs to be on the safe, and less stressful, side.
> 
> As I said months ago - we are doing international travel in a global pandemic. It carries a significant risk.




I totally get everything your saying but saying if you can afford to go on holiday we shouldn't burden the NHS etc, etc. The way its going I won't be able to afford to go on holiday.

Theres a big difference between paying £200 and possibly paying £600 - £700. Bearing in mind my holiday is already £1500 more than it was when I was going originally.

Im not putting blame on anyone for the pandemic and I get the risks but people profiteering off it is not acceptable.

I would agree that I would expect the CDC to give more notice but im not sure what rules the people going tomorrow are under or those already away when does the new rule come into effect? (sorry haven't read the full details yet)


Anyway im not going to waste any more time on it what will be will be if the change the rules too much and it stops me from going tough for me.


----------



## chefski

Welsh_Dragon said:


> I think the problem has been that people returning to the U.K. have not bothered to perform the LFTs. There is no check, you just need the number for the PLF. BJ announced PCRs are required from next week, but things change and that may well be diluted to a supervised LFT, followed, if necessary, by isolation and a PCR. That would be far more sensible.


I can totally understand forcing supervised LFT. unfortunately the honest people always get shafted by the dishonest.

Also think the above would be more acceptable.


----------



## Welsh_Dragon

chefski said:


> I can totally understand forcing supervised LFT. unfortunately the honest people always get shafted by the dishonest.
> 
> Also think the above would be more acceptable.


This is quite a helpful summary of the reliability of the testing companies. 
https://www.which.co.uk/news/2021/1...ount-randox-express-test-c19-expert-medicals/


----------



## chefski

Welsh_Dragon said:


> This is quite a helpful summary of the reliability of the testing companies.
> https://www.which.co.uk/news/2021/1...ount-randox-express-test-c19-expert-medicals/



Thanks

Looking at Breath assured site following links to get a PCR with the Randox voucher it appears a test at Manchester Airport is £55 pp. 

A home PCR test that you send off, which im not sure is acceptable is click & collect is £34.99 pp or delivered is £48 pp

Now if I have to pay any of those 3 for my day 2 coming back and just do the LFT to enter the US its not that bad.


----------



## Plague

Welsh_Dragon said:


> BJ announced PCRs are required from next week, but things change and that may well be diluted to a supervised LFT, followed, if necessary, by isolation and a PCR. That would be far more sensible.


This is just a guess as I don't know how either of these tests really work, but it's possible that they think current LFTs may not reliably detect the Omicron. The lab process for the PCRs can probably be tweaked fairly quickly even if they aren't good now.


----------



## chefski

Plague said:


> This is just a guess as I don't know how either of these tests really work, but it's possible that they think current LFTs may not reliably detect the Omicron. The lab process for the PCRs can probably be tweaked fairly quickly even if they aren't good now.



If that's the case I would understand but if its a case that the current LFT are not reliable enough then that's a worry. I was always under the impression that you had LFT and if you had any symptoms or a positive LFT then a PCR. If we are just bypassing the LFT then we are in trouble 
Its getting scary again with more and more variants.


----------



## Welsh_Dragon

chefski said:


> Thanks
> 
> Looking at Breath assured site following links to get a PCR with the Randox voucher it appears a test at Manchester Airport is £55 pp.
> 
> A home PCR test that you send off, which im not sure is acceptable is click & collect is £34.99 pp or delivered is £48 pp
> 
> Now if I have to pay any of those 3 for my day 2 coming back and just do the LFT to enter the US its not that bad.


And the next announcement is in three weeks, when we will be in the US!


----------



## Plague

Welsh_Dragon said:


> And the next announcement is in three weeks, when we will be in the US!


On the upside - you won't need to bother queuing for any of the white-knuckle rides


----------



## chefski

Welsh_Dragon said:


> And the next announcement is in three weeks, when we will be in the US!


Is that the next announcement from BJ or the US?

Im presuming BJ if so then at least hopefully we can get things sorted before they change it again for better or worse.

I know ive gone on about the cost but its more a worry about the uncertainty of things that's got me going.

I was quite happy having to pay for LFT there and back and was relieved it was booked now 13 days away its not clear what route I need and could change from US side at any moment.


----------



## mamamia2005

Feeling pretty fed up this evening. I had purchased our 2 day lateral flow tests from Chronomics. I have emailed them to see if we will be entitled to a refund
Looking at the day 2 PCR tests, we do have a priority post box literally at the end of our road. However it would mean we would have extra time off work and school to isolate until we receive the negative results. I'm thinking of booking with Eurofins at the drive through centre at LHR. They say the test results will be given within 12 - 36 hours, which would work for DH going back to work and DD back to school. I will still probably need an extra day off. Not ideal. I also worry about what time to book the test for in case passport control is a nightmare when we get back, and also finding the centre when I'm already shattered from the fight home! 
The next review is due in 3 weeks - when we'll be at the Premier inn the night before we fly. 
I'm also very concerned about whether the US will change the rules.


----------



## Welsh_Dragon

chefski said:


> Is that the next announcement from BJ or the US?
> 
> Im presuming BJ if so then at least hopefully we can get things sorted before they change it again for better or worse.
> 
> I know ive gone on about the cost but its more a worry about the uncertainty of things that's got me going.
> 
> I was quite happy having to pay for LFT there and back and was relieved it was booked now 13 days away its not clear what route I need and could change from US side at any moment.


BJ. …. But give Mark Drakeford time and he will think of something different for Wales.

I agree it is the uncertainty and moving goalposts on shifting sand.


----------



## Welsh_Dragon

Right let’s all take a deep breath (maybe have a nightcap ) and wait to see what Monday brings.


----------



## chefski

Welsh_Dragon said:


> Right let’s all take a deep breath (maybe have a nightcap ) and wait to see what Monday brings.


Sounds like a plan I don't usually get annoyed but its got me tonight


----------



## zavandor

bavarian princess said:


> How did it go with the PLF? Apparently it’s ‚easier‘ to fly via the UK if you are only in transit without leaving the airport before hoping on the next plane.
> 
> Who knows what happens next with the new variant anyway  I remember when I flew back from Greece this summer which was high risk country at that time I had to get tested before flying back home which was quite a stressful experience.


I had to enter a booking reference from one the tests I had already paid, it didn't accept the order number I had for the Fit to fly test.
But of course now rules have changed. Are they already in place or just announced and waiting for implementation? The gov website hasn't been changed yet.
I'm thinking about asking if it's possible to upgrade my fit to fly antigen test to a PCR.


----------



## Welsh_Dragon

zavandor said:


> I had to enter a booking reference from one the tests I had already paid, it didn't accept the order number I had for the Fit to fly test.
> But of course now rules have changed. Are they already in place or just announced and waiting for implementation? The gov website hasn't been changed yet.
> I'm thinking about asking if it's possible to upgrade my fit to fly antigen test to a PCR.


The change had not come into effect immediately and there was a reference to sometime next week. Interestingly the rules for those coming from the 6 red countries came into effect at 4am today and appear to be 10 days in an hotel plus NHS PCR tests on days 2 and 8, not paid for ones. Maybe that what Boris was referring to yesterday… NHS PCR tests within 2 days of arrival back in U.K. rather than private paid for ones.


----------



## SirDuff

A friend just got caught up in this.  We live in Switzerland and she can gone back home (UK) and was due to fly back today.  Up until about 8pm last night, if you were vaccinated, there was no testing requirement for coming into Switzerland.  All of a sudden, the Swiss put UK on our version of the « red list » and requires PCR testing and 10 days of isolation for citizens/residents (others are not allowed in at all).  

Mad scramble to get tested and has to delay her flight.  She will, however, be allowed to travel by train to get home (a few hours from the airport) as that is the only way for her to get there (so, they allow that exception).

Makes me worry about traveling home for the holidays.


----------



## Welsh_Dragon

SirDuff said:


> A friend just got caught up in this.  We live in Switzerland and she can gone back home (UK) and was due to fly back today.  Up until about 8pm last night, if you were vaccinated, there was no testing requirement for coming into Switzerland.  All of a sudden, the Swiss put UK on our version of the « red list » and requires PCR testing and 10 days of isolation for citizens/residents (others are not allowed in at all).
> 
> Mad scramble to get tested and has to delay her flight.  She will, however, be allowed to travel by train to get home (a few hours from the airport) as that is the only way for her to get there (so, they allow that exception).
> 
> Makes me worry about traveling home for the holidays.


I read about the Swiss decision last night. Wow, there didn’t seem to be much warning. I really hope that the USA doesn’t follow suit. 
I am going to be controversial and suggest that those travelling imminently order NHS PCR tests. They are exactly the same kits that you buy privately and have an identifying number on them.


----------



## bavarian princess

For those of you who are traveling in December. Aren’t you concerned that the requirements change while you are in the US? And that you might have problems traveling back home? Or am I being too negative…


----------



## Welsh_Dragon

bavarian princess said:


> For those of you who are traveling in December. Aren’t you concerned that the requirements change while you are in the US? And that you might have problems traveling back home? Or am I being too negative…


I am concerned but I am also telling myself that in reality I should be no more concerned that I was two days ago. The US could have/could change(d) the entry requirements at any time. If I have to have a PCR test before I fly to the US I will, but if I have to quarantine in the US for any period on arrival then I will cancel.
There will be some cost implications if a PCR test is required and also some if I cancel, eg. Kennels deposit. My daughter and I have unactivated APs for WDW and UOR, which will just be held in the system.  My son has a 14 day WDW ticket purchased from Disney (but that will just stay in the WDW system) and yesterday  I bought a 14 day UOR ticket for him from UOR (again I think UOR will just let it sit in the system). And yesterday I took advantage of some Black Friday restaurant offers. So it seems it may be more about money being tied up, rather than lost. We have a decent LV family annual travel policy as a back up.
My daughter and I have another trip booked for March. My biggest problem I think, because my daughter works at a boarding school, is trying to use up any BA vouchers that are issued before their deadline, which I think is September 2022.
Also, I have now missed all the Christmas supermarket delivery slots and I hate shopping at Christmas. Oh, and we have no Christmas presents to exchange as we agreed to buy each other token gifts at the parks. 
Edited to add no Christmas tree ordered, no turkey ordered  ….. .


----------



## itf

The reason it’s PCR is because PCR can tell you both that it’s positive and that it’s the variant (because one of the parts of the PCR detects a mutation it carries) while LFT only tells you positive or negative. It isn’t a cash grab, it’s to enable monitoring. It’s rubbish that it’ll be more expense but there is a good rationale for it. It’s how they managed to identify a lot of additional cases in SA so quickly.


----------



## BadPinkTink

bavarian princess said:


> For those of you who are traveling in December. Aren’t you concerned that the requirements change while you are in the US? And that you might have problems traveling back home? Or am I being too negative…



I travel to USA at the end of January and I am not worried about the entry requirements for the USA changing. I had already planned to take and allowed budget for a PCR test, even though it is not currently required.

I am also not worried about USA re instating the travel ban for Europeans. The whole issue of Europeans being banned from entry to USA became about much more than Covid. It was a huge political and diplomatic mess which was easy to put into place but took months of work behind the scenes and involved far more than just changing the text on the White House website.  There is absolutely no way that European travel ban will be put back , as they know how hard it was to restart.

I am also not worried about USA requiring people to test and quarantine after arrival in USA. The USA ( Federal Government)  does not have the infrastructure or legal jurisdiction for a national track and trace system like The UK and Europe does.  Local states can implement local restrictions such as SAFE PASS LA in LA County in California. Requiring a PCR test and quarantine until a negative result like The UK are now requiring, can not be implemented by the Federal Government of USA as part of entry requirements into USA. The only thing Federal Government of USA can do is require a PCR test BEFORE arrival.

I am also not worried about travel restrictions in my own country. Again the travel bans and restrictions of movement out of Ireland is not something I see the Irish Government doing unless we have a situation like March 2020 where every country shut down. I see the Irish Government bringing  back things like capacity restrictions on public transport, events and gatherings, restrictions on indoor dining etc etc .

I am not worried about quarantine requirements or testing on arrival that the Irish Government may change. I work from home, so  quarantine will be easy for me to arrange. 

Yes this new variant is worrying, but Governments have a better understanding this year of the balance of restrictions and requirements and the global economic and diplomatic effects of the  restrictions and requirements. We need to keep our people safe but at the same time we need to keep world economies open.  The world wide shut down of March 2020 is something that the Governments will try to avoid happening.


----------



## bavarian princess

Welsh_Dragon said:


> I am concerned but I am also telling myself that in reality I should be no more concerned that I was two days ago. The US could have/could change(d) the entry requirements at any time. If I have to have a PCR test before I fly to the US I will, but if I have to quarantine in the US for any period on arrival then I will cancel.
> There will be some cost implications if a PCR test is required and also some if I cancel, eg. Kennels deposit. My daughter and I have unactivated APs for WDW and UOR, which will just be held in the system.  My son has a 14 day WDW ticket purchased from Disney (but that will just stay in the WDW system) and yesterday  I bought a 14 day UOR ticket for him from UOR (again I think UOR will just let it sit in the system). And yesterday I took advantage of some Black Friday restaurant offers. So it seems it may be more about money being tied up, rather than lost. We have a decent LV family annual travel policy as a back up.
> My daughter and I have another trip booked for March. My biggest problem I think, because my daughter works at a boarding school, is trying to use up any BA vouchers that are issued before their deadline, which I think is September 2022.
> Also, I have now missed all the Christmas supermarket delivery slots and I hate shopping at Christmas. Oh, and we have no Christmas presents to exchange as we agreed to buy each other token gifts at the parks.
> Edited to add no Christmas tree ordered, no turkey ordered  ….. .



You are well prepared  keeping my fingers crossed that everything will go as planned 
I was more concerned about the testing capacity in the US in case it becomes a precondition for traveling back home.



BadPinkTink said:


> I travel to USA at the end of January and I am not worried about the entry requirements for the USA changing. I had already planned to take and allowed budget for a PCR test, even though it is not currently required.
> 
> I am also not worried about USA re instating the travel ban for Europeans. The whole issue of Europeans being banned from entry to USA became about much more than Covid. It was a huge political and diplomatic mess which was easy to put into place but took months of work behind the scenes and involved far more than just changing the text on the White House website.  There is absolutely no way that European travel ban will be put back , as they know how hard it was to restart.
> 
> I am also not worried about USA requiring people to test and quarantine after arrival in USA. The USA ( Federal Government)  does not have the infrastructure or legal jurisdiction for a national track and trace system like The UK and Europe does.  Local states can implement local restrictions such as SAFE PASS LA in LA County in California. Requiring a PCR test and quarantine until a negative result like The UK are now requiring, can not be implemented by the Federal Government of USA as part of entry requirements into USA. The only thing Federal Government of USA can do is require a PCR test BEFORE arrival.
> 
> I am also not worried about travel restrictions in my own country. Again the travel bans and restrictions of movement out of Ireland is not something I see the Irish Government doing unless we have a situation like March 2020 where every country shut down. I see the Irish Government bringing  back things like capacity restrictions on public transport, events and gatherings, restrictions on indoor dining etc etc .
> 
> I am not worried about quarantine requirements or testing on arrival that the Irish Government may change. I work from home, so  quarantine will be easy for me to arrange.
> 
> Yes this new variant is worrying, but Governments have a better understanding this year of the balance of restrictions and requirements and the global economic and diplomatic effects of the  restrictions and requirements. We need to keep our people safe but at the same time we need to keep world economies open.  The world wide shut down of March 2020 is something that the Governments will try to avoid happening.



Your perspective makes total sense. Last (maybe stupid) question from my side…for now you don’t think that the UK/airlines will ask for a test as a requirement before boarding the plane on the way back to the UK/EU?


----------



## mamamia2005

Ok so now I've slept on it a little, I think we will use Randox for our PCR day 2 tests. We don't have a click and collect near us, so will have the tests delivered. When we arrive back home, we will drive from LHR to Watford Morrisons where they have a gold box to post the tests back. That should get us the results by 9am the next day. We can get petrol there if we need it, and use pay at pump I would imagine, so no contact with anyone! We will then cut through Watford to get back to the M1 and rejoin our normal route home! 
I've booked a Tesco delivery slot for 4 - 5pm so we'll have some food (and my Mum will have been round to leave us a loaf of bread and some milk!)
I am concerned that the US will change requirements and will want PCR tests before travel.
Still concerned about whether the borders will close either before we go or while we are there, but I really don't want to spend my whole holiday worrying about it.


----------



## Plague

Welsh_Dragon said:


> Interestingly the rules for those coming from the 6 red countries came into effect at 4am today and appear to be 10 days in an hotel plus NHS PCR tests on days 2 and 8, not paid for ones.


I think you should consider that those tests are included in the hotel quarantine costs. Trying to manage hundreds of detainees individual test bookings would be a nightmare - for one thing they'd have to know where they were going to be holed up several days before travel just to order them - so much easier to just do them on site.


----------



## BadPinkTink

bavarian princess said:


> Your perspective makes total sense. Last (maybe stupid) question from my side…for now you don’t think that the UK/airlines will ask for a test as a requirement before boarding the plane on the way back to the UK/EU?



Thanks  I guess I see things from a more logical viewpoint as I keep up to date on an almost daily basis with things from USA, UK, Europe and Ireland. 

I am in Ireland so UK Law does not apply to me. The Irish Government does not require a test before entry for vaccinated people,  but only requires a Passenger Locator Form.  If the Irish Government  does require a test before entry, then I have that covered. I have been following the Canadians here on Disboards and have information about testing places in Anaheim and LA.  When I am in LA I have adjusted my plans and will adjust my behavior and keep myself as safe as possible.  Yes there is a risk that if I am required to test before returning to Ireland, that I could test positive, but right now the Irish Government are not requiring a test.


----------



## scottishgirl1

I am also travelling to and from Dublin, going 21st December so anxiously waiting to hear if there are changes to testing requirements in either direction. The first Dublin to MCO flight arrived in Orlando yesterday and it was lovely to see it there with the bright blue sky in the background, but not quite as exciting as if it had been before all this latest news!!


----------



## Plague

bavarian princess said:


> the UK/airlines will ask for a test as a requirement before boarding the plane on the way back to the UK/EU?


That's a tricky one. Health-wise preventing infected people being in a plane with others is sensible - 60 out of 600 arriving in NL from SA a day or two ago tested positive!! But effectively denying a citizen re-entry to their own country (and handing the problem to the foreign country) is politically awkward.

Some countries might well do that, but for the UK it doesn't seem like a Boris move to me.

I can't see the airlines just doing it themselves because it would cost them in too many ways.


----------



## Welsh_Dragon

Plague said:


> That's a tricky one. Health-wise preventing infected people being in a plane with others is sensible - 60 out of 600 arriving in NL from SA a day or two ago tested positive!! But effectively denying a citizen re-entry to their own country (and handing the problem to the foreign country) is politically awkward.
> 
> Some countries might well do that, but for the UK it doesn't seem like a Boris move to me.
> 
> I can't see the airlines just doing it themselves because it would cost them in too many ways.


I invested in a pack of some high quality medical grade masks for the flights. If I ‘pass’ all this testing I am not getting the  on the aeroplane.
My daughter now has a cold , but testing every other day (school requirement) and so far so good. They are offering all over 18s walk in boosters in Oxford today, but she is working. Maybe worth checking your own nhs site if you have any youngsters just in case this is being rolled out nationwide.


----------



## tennisfan

Welsh_Dragon said:


> I invested in a pack of some high quality medical grade masks for the flights. If I ‘pass’ all this testing I am not getting the  on the aeroplane.
> My daughter now has a cold , but testing every other day (school requirement) and so far so good. They are offering all over 18s walk in boosters in Oxford today, but she is working. Maybe worth checking your own nhs site if you have any youngsters just in case this is being rolled out nationwide.



Just a note regarding boosters, currently you have to have had 2nd vaccine 180 days ago or more, there is no budging but may change in the near future.


----------



## chefski

OK so as it stands can I confirm the following (sorry my head is spinning and I don't want to miss anything)

I am flying on the 11th December

What I need to enter the US
ESTA
Passport
LFT Supervised on the 8th December (at the moment)
Proof of vaccination
Attestation form (printed off & submitted on Virgin website via link https://www.virginatlantic.com/content/vaa/www/us/en/attestation-form.html)
*Insurance Documents
Flight Tickets/boarding passes
Masks
Park tickets*

To Fly home
Day 2 PCR test.
*Codes for PCR test to put on PLF *
(https://www.gov.uk/provide-journey-contact-details-before-travel-uk)

Have I covered everything?

I know its straight forward but im just stressing in case I miss something and screw up the holiday we have waited 2 years for 

Updates In bold


----------



## mamamia2005

Insurance documents,  codes for your pcr tests to fill in on your plf.


----------



## chefski

mamamia2005 said:


> Insurance documents,  codes for your pcr tests to fill in on your plf.


thanks I know my docs folder will be like half a ream of paper lol.
Will have everything printed and digital


----------



## Tony Toon

tennisfan said:


> Just a note regarding boosters, currently you have to have had 2nd vaccine 180 days ago or more, there is no budging but may change in the near future.


I was offered (and accepted) my booster almost 2 weeks ago, 23 weeks 4 days (165 days) after my 2nd vaccine. I was there for my flu jab and the Doctor said the initial advice had been  for boosters after 26 weeks, was then adjusted to after 24 weeks. He said they had had just been told to offer it to those over 50 who were past 20 weeks. We live in Scotland. I know this has since been widened to include those over 40 now too and I believe the plan is to roll it out to everyone asap. 

Mrs TT


----------



## Welsh_Dragon

chefski said:


> OK so as it stands can I confirm the following (sorry my head is spinning and I don't want to miss anything)
> 
> I am flying on the 11th December
> 
> What I need to enter the US
> ESTA
> Passport
> LFT Supervised on the 8th December (at the moment)
> Proof of vaccination
> Attestation form (printed off & submitted on Virgin website via link https://www.virginatlantic.com/content/vaa/www/us/en/attestation-form.html)
> *Insurance Documents*
> 
> To Fly home
> Day 2 PCR test.
> *Codes for PCR test to put on PLF *
> (https://www.gov.uk/provide-journey-contact-details-before-travel-uk)
> 
> Have I covered everything?
> 
> I know its straight forward but im just stressing in case I miss something and screw up the holiday we have waited 2 years for
> 
> Updates In bold


Flight Tickets/boarding passes
Masks
Park tickets 

They will ID you for alcohol everywhere, irrespective of age, so original driving licence plus paper copy and copy of passport page and photograph of both on your phone. I carry my driving licence and a copy of my passport everywhere in the US.


----------



## chefski

Welsh_Dragon said:


> Flight Tickets/boarding passes
> Masks
> Park tickets
> 
> They will ID you for alcohol everywhere, irrespective of age, so original driving licence plus paper copy and copy of passport page and photograph of both on your phone. I carry my driving licence and a copy of my passport everywhere in the US.


Yes got those loads of masks, park ticket vouchers printed, total itinerary printed off. I always just carry my driving license but we don't drink so no issues there.


----------



## Welsh_Dragon

I have just ordered at home PCR tests from Randox. Using BREATHE as a discount code,  they cost £45 each. If things remain as they are, I will probably swab as soon as I get off the aeroplane and use the Heathrow Randox drop box. However, if Biden announces a requirement for PCRs I will use these kits for that and buy more for the return. At least I will have them ready. They have a 24 hour turn around time.


----------



## chefski

Welsh_Dragon said:


> I have just ordered at home PCR tests from Randox. Using BREATHE as a discount code,  they cost £45 each. If things remain as they are, I will probably swab as soon as I get off the aeroplane and use the Heathrow Randox drop box. However, if Biden announces a requirement for PCRs I will use these kits for that and buy more for the return. At least I will have them ready. They have a 24 hour turn around time.


Thanks for that will probably order mine today. Did you ring them or just do online with the voucher?


----------



## BadPinkTink

Boots are also doing at home PCR tests with fit to fly certs
£62 and you return it in Royal Mail Priority Postbox.  24 hours to 48 hours result and fit to fly cert emailed.


----------



## chefski

Welsh_Dragon said:


> I have just ordered at home PCR tests from Randox. Using BREATHE as a discount code,  they cost £45 each. If things remain as they are, I will probably swab as soon as I get off the aeroplane and use the Heathrow Randox drop box. However, if Biden announces a requirement for PCRs I will use these kits for that and buy more for the return. At least I will have them ready. They have a 24 hour turn around time.


I have spoken to Breath assured and they have refunded me £88 for Day 2 test just about to book PCR with Randox.


----------



## tennisfan

Tony Toon said:


> I was offered (and accepted) my booster almost 2 weeks ago, 23 weeks 4 days (165 days) after my 2nd vaccine. I was there for my flu jab and the Doctor said the initial advice had been  for boosters after 26 weeks, was then adjusted to after 24 weeks. He said they had had just been told to offer it to those over 50 who were past 20 weeks. We live in Scotland. I know this has since been widened to include those over 40 now too and I believe the plan is to roll it out to everyone asap.
> 
> Mrs TT



Good to hear, I had mine beginning of October as im healthcare and the nurse there said they were strict, she had 3 days till she hit 180 days and couldn't get it done sooner as it was the licence.  GP's have a bit more leeway.  I also hope that it is opened up to anyone 18 or over


----------



## Welsh_Dragon

chefski said:


> I have spoken to Breath assured and they have refunded me £88 for Day 2 test just about to book PCR with Randox.


Oh, I will try this.


----------



## Welsh_Dragon

D


chefski said:


> I have spoken to Breath assured and they have refunded me £88 for Day 2 test just about to book PCR with Randox.


Did you cancel the pre departure test too?


----------



## chefski

Welsh_Dragon said:


> D
> 
> Did you cancel the pre departure test too?


No pre departure still booked although I have conflicting emails so called again and they are looking into it.


----------



## Welsh_Dragon

Good grief. Welsh First Minister wants an eight 8!!!!! day return quarantine period.


----------



## chefski

Welsh_Dragon said:


> Good grief. Welsh First Minister wants an eight 8!!!!! day return quarantine period.


Have they announced this as happening or just what they want.


----------



## Welsh_Dragon

chefski said:


> No pre departure still booked although I have conflicting emails so called again and they are looking into it.


I couldn’t get through on the telephone so I have e mailed. To be honest I am surprised that they are refunding anything. @BanPinkTink has a convincing argument about the US not requiring quarantining on arrival, and I can’t see the US closing its borders again, so hopefully any announcement from Biden later today, will be for PCR tests. I suppose it does mean that we should be that much safer on the aeroplane.
I booked Randox on line and just used BREATHE for the discount.
@tennisfan, I had no idea that we had U.K. mods. Hurrah.

edited @BadPinkTink. Not a campaign to have her banned!


----------



## Welsh_Dragon

chefski said:


> Have they announced this as happening or just what they want.


It’s what he wants, along with NS. They always have to participate in oneupmanship.


----------



## chefski

Welsh_Dragon said:


> I couldn’t get through on the telephone so I have e mailed. To be honest I am surprised that they are refunding anything. @BanPinkTink has a convincing argument about the US not requiring quarantining on arrival, and I can’t see the US closing its borders again, so hopefully any announcement from Biden later today, will be for PCR tests. I suppose it does mean that we should be that much safer on the aeroplane.
> I booked Randox on line and just used BREATHE for the discount.
> @tennisfan, I had no idea that we had U.K. mods. Hurrah.
> 
> edited @BadPinkTink. Not a campaign to have her banned!





Welsh_Dragon said:


> I couldn’t get through on the telephone so I have e mailed. To be honest I am surprised that they are refunding anything. @BanPinkTink has a convincing argument about the US not requiring quarantining on arrival, and I can’t see the US closing its borders again, so hopefully any announcement from Biden later today, will be for PCR tests. I suppose it does mean that we should be that much safer on the aeroplane.
> I booked Randox on line and just used BREATHE for the discount.
> @tennisfan, I had no idea that we had U.K. mods. Hurrah.
> 
> edited @BadPinkTink. Not a campaign to have her banned!


Ive booked click & collect as there is one quite close to me.


----------



## Plague

tennisfan said:


> I also hope that it is opened up to anyone 18 or over


JCVI are recommending it ...
This just on BBC news:
All UK adults should get Covid booster, say advisers


----------



## Welsh_Dragon

Plague said:


> JCVI are recommending it ...
> This just on BBC news:
> All UK adults should get Covid booster, say advisers


Be careful because I have just been notified on another thread that I have violated the disboard COVID rules, which probably means that this entire thread is a violation.

‘PLEASE review the covid discussion thread pinned at the top of this board since early June.’


----------



## mamamia2005

Waiting to see what Biden says ...


----------



## Plague

Welsh_Dragon said:


> that I have violated the disboard COVID rules,


 Now it's mentioned, I'd say yes.
Perhaps you should edit posts #481 & #484 to get back inside quickly  

I don't think mine is political or commenting on efficacies, etc.

But yes, a timely reminder now it's all going to the dogs again.


----------



## bavarian princess

mamamia2005 said:


> Waiting to see what Biden says ...


Any news? 

Regarding the pre flight testing. Do they count the 72 hours until the departure to the US or until the arrival in the US?


----------



## mamamia2005

*He didn't say a lot really. Just get vaccinated and boosted! 

As far as I know its not 72 hrs exactly,  its 3 days before your flight departs that you have to (currently) take a supervised lateral flow test. *


----------



## Plague

bavarian princess said:


> Regarding the pre flight testing. Do they count the 72 hours until the departure to the US or until the arrival in the US?


 Don't take this as gospel, but:
Most of the testing rules use days, not hours, with day 0 being travel day. For the USA it's "_no more than 3 days before the flight’s departure from a foreign country_", not 72 hours.
So you can take the test anytime on or after day 3.

Some things, the UK PLF for example, do use hours. This must be submitted no more than 48 hours before _arrival_ in the UK, and that is tied to the scheduled landing time. You can't do it 48 hours before take-off.


----------



## scottishgirl1

Looks like I am going to have to find somewhere doing tests near Universal to get home again. Ireland want to bring in testing for everyone before they fly in. Nightmare and total change to travel on an EU digital cert

At least with the testing on arrival in UK you dont have the chance of not getting to fly home due to testing issues


----------



## BadPinkTink

scottishgirl1 said:


> Looks like I am going to have to find somewhere doing tests near Universal to get home again. Ireland want to bring in testing for everyone before they fly in. Nightmare and total change to travel on an EU digital cert
> 
> At least with the testing on arrival in UK you dont have the chance of not getting to fly home due to testing issues



I expected this months before the travel ban ended on 8th November, so I have budgeted for it and been following the Canadians here on Disboards. On the Disneyland California section here on Disboards, the Canadians have posted tons of information about testing for travel both in Anaheim and LAX and I have been following their trip reports in the Canadian section here on Disboards.

Me and mum are travelling to England for Christmas and again I expected PCR tests to return to Ireland, so again its been part of my budget and I have researched tests for travel near where my sister lives. I will be booking them this afternoon.

I am not stressed at all for either my Christmas trip to England or my end of January trip to California. Today I am booking my restaurant reservations for Disneyland. 

This is what travel will be like, so thinking ahead and budgeting for PCR tests and allowing time for results and adjusting your behavior is the name of the game.


----------



## itf

BadPinkTink said:


> This is what travel will be like, so thinking ahead and budgeting for PCR tests and allowing time for results and adjusting your behavior is the name of the game.



You're right and there's literally nothing we can do about it, but there has been a whole lot of budget goal-post shifting between testing requirements, Genie+ paid individual rides etc for our upcoming trip already!


----------



## BadPinkTink

itf said:


> You're right and there's literally nothing we can do about it, but there has been a whole lot of budget goal-post shifting between testing requirements, Genie+ paid individual rides etc for our upcoming trip already!



but what do people expect, its a global pandemic and we want to travel, therefore we need to take personal responsibility and be forward thinking, adaptable to change and have a back up for the back up. And unfortunately that means many people wont be able to travel like they did in 2019, thats the way the world is right now.


----------



## bavarian princess

scottishgirl1 said:


> Looks like I am going to have to find somewhere doing tests near Universal to get home again. Ireland want to bring in testing for everyone before they fly in. Nightmare and total change to travel on an EU digital cert
> 
> At least with the testing on arrival in UK you dont have the chance of not getting to fly home due to testing issues


I can feel your pain. It’s much easier to test once you are back home! A friend of mine told me there is a facility at the Orlando airport. Maybe that would be an option. Feel free to share what you come up with


----------



## scottishgirl1

bavarian princess said:


> I can feel your pain. It’s much easier to test once you are back home! A friend of mine told me there is a facility at the Orlando airport. Maybe that would be an option. Feel free to share what you come up with



Thanks, I had a few places noted down already to take with me in case anything happened whilst away, I think it will be airport or a place called Fasttest is very close to Universal in Courier Drive I think, also a company called Beeper MD in Florida. We have no car there and I heard there werepossible  issues with no insurance for drive through at Walgreens or CVS

It is just something else to worry about with timing and whether you are getting an acceptable test and for travelling to US we have time to almost isolate so a positive test is less likely but that is certainly not the case on the way home!! Again if the test was on arrival here we could have isolated at home no problem, we have 3 weeks before University starts again and DH works from home. So potential to be stuck there really is the worst case scenario for us (other than not going at all of course!!)


----------



## scottishgirl1

Well the testing has been brought in but at least like UK there has been an inital timeframe on this requirement of two weeks from Friday, not sure if that takes it to the same time as UK 3 week review or not. Whilst this may well be extended at least vaccinated also have option of antigen as opposed to PCR. Have to take any tiny bit of potential positive news I can!!!


----------



## schumigirl

Posted on the December travel thread too.

Chronomics have emailed us with a link to upgrade our original order for 2 day return test, now going to send out PCR as required. New PLF code too. 

Good communication from them and in decent time.


----------



## lbjb247

So regarding my flights back to Dublin from MCO I saw that it said "The test must be taken a maximum of 48 hours before arrival in Ireland." So my family and I fly out on the 5th of February arriving back in Dublin on the 6th. So do I need to book my test on the Friday or Saturday? 

Also for anyone who has done the test at MCO do you know how much it cost? I tried the website but it wasn't working due to GDPR.


----------



## Plague

lbjb247 said:


> "The test must be taken a maximum of 48 hours before arrival in Ireland."


From what I see that's for an antigen test. It's 72 hours for an RT/PCR.
Whichever, you'll need to work back that number of hours from your scheduled arrival time and then (I think) add the time difference.
So assuming you land at Dublin 0900 on the 6th, 48 hours would be 0900 on the 4th Dublin time, which would be, say, 0300 in Florida. So realistically you could test anytime on the 4th or 5th (whichever days of the week those are).


----------



## finchy3

https://milesfromblighty.boardingar...at-much-stricter-testing-regime-for-entrants/


----------



## going/again

chefski said:


> Ive booked click & collect as there is one quite close to me.


Just   read  fox news reporting Biden admin saying we will need to be tested  one day before arrival also considering need to be  tested 3/5 days while there and possible 7 day quarantine for all arrivals will be making an announcement Thursday,  if this is true that's me out only going for week.


----------



## SirDuff

going/again said:


> Just   read  fox news reporting Biden admin saying we will need to be tested  one day before arrival also considering need to be  tested 3/5 days while there and possible 7 day quarantine for all arrivals will be making an announcement Thursday,  if this is true that's me out only going for week.



I read that too.  Thankfully, United is waiving change fees AND increased its code share load so I changed my flight to avoid the US (travelling from Europe to Canada).  However, after some time in Canada, I’m supposed to go to the US to spend Christmas with family there.  I can handle the 24 hour test if I need to and possibly the day 3/5 test (though I’d be leaving on day 4 or 5), but not the quarantine (since that would mean missing out on actually spending Christmas with the family).


----------



## chefski

going/again said:


> Just   read  fox news reporting Biden admin saying we will need to be tested  one day before arrival also considering need to be  tested 3/5 days while there and possible 7 day quarantine for all arrivals will be making an announcement Thursday,  if this is true that's me out only going for week.


Well if that is the case that's us not going also cant quarantine 7 days out of a 14 day Holiday. Oh well looking like 2023 for us not booking again as starting a new job in the NewYear and won't know about holidays till I start


----------



## lbjb247

So if my trip is for a week does this mean I can't actually go as I would be in quarantine the whole time?


----------



## BadPinkTink

Just waking up and seeing all the news. People just breathe and wait and see. As far as I can see, the part about quarantine is something that the media are saying he could do but its not in any official drafts or reports. Its very likely that the testing requirement could be changed to 1 day before, instead of 3 as it currently is. And the same with the changes to attestation form, thats another thing that could happen.

I really can't see the quarantine requirement being something that will happen, for many reasons, but mainly due to the lack of infrastructure to make sure people comply, and the legal implications of what is essentially a track and trace system.


----------



## chefski

BadPinkTink said:


> Just waking up and seeing all the news. People just breathe and wait and see. As far as I can see, the part about quarantine is something that the media are saying he could do but its not in any official drafts or reports. Its very likely that the testing requirement could be changed to 1 day before, instead of 3 as it currently is. And the same with the changes to attestation form, thats another thing that could happen.
> 
> I really can't see the quarantine requirement being something that will happen, for many reasons, but mainly due to the lack of infrastructure to make sure people comply, and the legal implications of what is essentially a track and trace system.


totally agree from what I read it would be basically impossible for them to enforce quarantine so that hopefully is unlikely.

If the test is 1 day before then that's reasonable as lets be honest we are in unprecedented waters.


----------



## Plague

Just be careful with your posts here peeps. Very easy to cross the forum lines around covid and politics with this little curve ball.


----------



## itf

https://www.travelrules.uk/ if anyone's still struggling to understand what tests are needed for your party (NB not spam - this website has nothing to do with me, and has no ads etc!) just a useful resource. Only covers England/Scotland/Wales/Northern Ireland.


----------



## chefski

moved my online test to the night before we fly to make sure that we fall within any rules that may change.

Just longer to worry now 

although will do our own tests over the last few days.


----------



## BadPinkTink

chefski said:


> moved my online test to the night before we fly to make sure that we fall within any rules that may change.
> 
> Just longer to worry now
> 
> although will do our own tests over the last few days.



My trip is not until January, I fly on a Sunday, so it looks like an early morning Saturday test for me, suits me fine, as its kinda what I had planned anyway as I will be working right up to the Friday.


----------



## camilla92

I need your help guys. I'm flying to Sweden on the 14th and will be staying in a little cabin by the lake. Do I need to have a vaccination or not? I'm a little worried...


----------



## DisBabesMan

Just changed our pre flight supervised test to Friday rather than Thursday, as hearing now that USA may require tests done no later than 24 hours in advance of departure, rather than 3 days for ALL travellers. Even if doesn't happen straight away, wasn't prepared to take the risk!  Hold on Mickey, we will get to you.....


----------



## mamamia2005

I am just so sick of all this. I will never take just going on holiday for granted again. 
I don't know whether to try and change our supervised tests with Qured to the Saturday morning just in case an announcement is made tomorrow about them being needed  1 day before travel. I really wanted these tests done and dusted out of the way so had booked them for the Thursday evening.
If it turns out that we will have to do a PCR then we'll either book it for a centre at Luton airport and do it on the way, or it will have to be at LHR. And my nice shiny unboxed LFT I bought from Qured will be useless! Well, unless we do have to test 3 - 5 days after arrival. I guess I could use them for that, and just cancel the video part. 

Chronomics have emailed to say they are pausing the refunds process, to give customers time to think about if they want to upgrade from the day 2 to to the PCR test. I will have to reapply for the refund on 10th December. So gawd knows when I'll see that money again!


----------



## scottishgirl1

Yeah, I am not changing my test yet either, not booking a pcr unless I have to!! I think we would have no choice but to go to the airport anyway so should get availability at some point on the required date. i had wanted to go to Boots but they had hardly any slots and they are now booked for the wrong date I assume


----------



## DisBabesMan

mamamia2005 said:


> I am just so sick of all this. I will never take just going on holiday for granted again.
> I don't know whether to try and change our supervised tests with Qured to the Saturday morning just in case an announcement is made tomorrow about them being needed  1 day before travel. I really wanted these tests done and dusted out of the way so had booked them for the Thursday evening.
> If it turns out that we will have to do a PCR then we'll either book it for a centre at Luton airport and do it on the way, or it will have to be at LHR. And my nice shiny unboxed LFT I bought from Qured will be useless! Well, unless we do have to test 3 - 5 days after arrival. I guess I could use them for that, and just cancel the video part.
> 
> Chronomics have emailed to say they are pausing the refunds process, to give customers time to think about if they want to upgrade from the day 2 to to the PCR test. I will have to reapply for the refund on 10th December. So gawd knows when I'll see that money again!



We had day 2 LFT tests as well from BreatheAssured before they changed the rules to PCR. Rang Breathe and they said the tests are good for 12 months, so hopefully as we are planning more trips stateside next year, can keep them for then and upgrade them to supervised tests... Covid variants permitting....


----------



## mamamia2005

Yes we are booked for August 2022, so I guess could use them then. But I would love it if tests were done with by then!


----------



## chefski

DisBabesMan said:


> Just changed our pre flight supervised test to Friday rather than Thursday, as hearing now that USA may require tests done no later than 24 hours in advance of departure, rather than 3 days for ALL travellers. Even if doesn't happen straight away, wasn't prepared to take the risk!  Hold on Mickey, we will get to you.....


when you flying?


----------



## DisBabesMan

chefski said:


> when you flying?



Saturday morning....


----------



## going/again

DisBabesMan said:


> Saturday morning....


Same here got test booked for Friday at East Midlands airport, then hopefully down to Heathrow for night then fly Saturday, fingers crossed


----------



## chefski

This Saturday? If so enjoy im next Saturday hopefully


----------



## mamamia2005

I've just looked on the Randox site. There is a testing centre in the back of the Radisson hotel on Bath Road ( a bit further up than the Premier inn) so if it does have to be a PCR we will use that one. There is also a drop box there, so will use that when we arrive home for our day 2 PCR tests.


I wonder what time Pres Biden is speaking. I can't find any confirmation anywhere


----------



## DisBabesMan

chefski said:


> This Saturday? If so enjoy im next Saturday hopefully



Yep - this Saturday, 4th.....


----------



## BadPinkTink

Multiple news sources are now reporting about the changes due to be announced today by Biden

The main focus is on things for Americans in America.

The mask mandates on public transport, airports, planes etc to be extended to March 18
50 million at-home tests to be sent to  20,000 federal sites around the country to be handed out for free.
People can claim back cost of antigen test from their health insurance
Covid test for arriving into USA changed from 3 days to 1 day before flight.

*All the things that people were stressing about, the 7 day quarantine, the 3 to 5 day tests after arrival, PCR tests only before flight ARE NOT ON THE PLANS *


----------



## chefski

BadPinkTink said:


> Multiple news sources are now reporting about the changes due to be announced today by Biden
> 
> The main focus is on things for Americans in America.
> 
> The mask mandates on public transport, airports, planes etc to be extended to March 18
> 50 million at-home tests to be sent to  20,000 federal sites around the country to be handed out for free.
> People can claim back cost of antigen test from their health insurance
> Covid test for arriving into USA changed from 3 days to 1 day before flight.
> 
> *All the things that people were stressing about, the 7 day quarantine, the 3 to 5 day tests after arrival, PCR tests only before flight ARE NOT ON THE PLANS *



That looks in line with what was expected and seems sensible enough.


----------



## DisBabesMan

only change for us is the 24hr rather than 72hr pre-departure test, makes sense. Effective next week but we changed ours now just to be sure. Fingers and toes crossed now!


----------



## DisBabesMan

Supervised LFT just done with Breatheassured, negative results, certificate issued within minutes, we are now good to go tomorrow - we're on our way, Mickey!!!!


----------



## chefski

DisBabesMan said:


> Supervised LFT just done with Breatheassured, negative results, certificate issued within minutes, we are now good to go tomorrow - we're on our way, Mickey!!!!


Excellent news have a great time.


----------



## MichelinMan

BadPinkTink said:


> Multiple news sources are now reporting about the changes due to be announced today by Biden
> 
> The main focus is on things for Americans in America.
> 
> The mask mandates on public transport, airports, planes etc to be extended to March 18
> 50 million at-home tests to be sent to  20,000 federal sites around the country to be handed out for free.
> People can claim back cost of antigen test from their health insurance
> Covid test for arriving into USA changed from 3 days to 1 day before flight.
> 
> *All the things that people were stressing about, the 7 day quarantine, the 3 to 5 day tests after arrival, PCR tests only before flight ARE NOT ON THE PLANS *



Testing one day before the flight makes things logistically more difficult for us now. We will be travelling from Aberdeen to London the day before we fly, so doing a test as well as travelling the same day will be a right pain in the backside. At 3 days we could have done it before setting off. Would also mean if we tested positive, we wouldn't be able to use public transport to get back home again.


----------



## scottishgirl1

I agree, its not great is it, only some of us are travelling this trip so we will give it a try at one day testing but not going to book a trip for all of us for a while as day before travel we always have so much to do for leaving the house and pets and Ireland want us to test in Orlando before flight and again much more stressful if no one is able to get home for pets


----------



## Plague

This from the BBC a few minutes ago:

_Travellers heading to the UK will now have to take a Covid test before their departure in an effort to limit spread of the virus, the government has said.

Health Secretary Sajid Javid said the tightened requirements would come into force from 04:00 GMT on Tuesday.

Travellers will be required to submit evidence of a negative lateral flow or PCR test to enter._

Hopefully it won't last long.


----------



## BadPinkTink

Plague said:


> This from the BBC a few minutes ago:
> 
> _Travellers heading to the UK will now have to take a Covid test before their departure in an effort to limit spread of the virus, the government has said.
> 
> Health Secretary Sajid Javid said the tightened requirements would come into force from 04:00 GMT on Tuesday.
> 
> Travellers will be required to submit evidence of a negative lateral flow or PCR test to enter._
> 
> Hopefully it won't last long.



I just checked the UK.Gov page , it hasn't been updated yet, last update was November 30. I'm waiting to see if this applies to the Common Travel Area or not. Me and mum are travelling to England for Christmas with my sister and her family. None of the previous testing requirements applied to the Common Travel Area so hopefully this wont either. 

Over on the Dibb its crazy, people in Florida at the moment who have to figure out where to get tests before they fly home and others who are flying in the next few weeks trying to figure what to do.


----------



## mamamia2005

Flipping nora!!! Its never ending. 
I almost wish they had closed the borders again


----------



## Ember

We are supposed to leave January 2nd. This is the second rule change in a week… I’m nervous about our trip. If they introduce quarantine measures (beyond the on or before day 2 on here, I can handle that), our trip is going to have to be cancelled. But we can only cancel up to 8 days prior!


----------



## BadPinkTink

The Official Press Release Tests Required Before Travel To UK

No word about the Common Travel Area. They need to clarify will travel from the Common Travel Area be exempt from this new requirement or not.


----------



## BadPinkTink

The Official Update Page Covid Testing Before You Travel To England 

phew, The Common Travel Area is exempt from the new requirement.


----------



## bavarian princess

Does anyone know what it means for EU citizens who are only transiting via an UK airport on their way home?


----------



## Plague

bavarian princess said:


> Does anyone know what it means for EU citizens who are only transiting via an UK airport on their way home?


This page gives info, but ... they've just thought this up AND it's the weekend, so it's probably (damn well oughta) going to get updated next week: Coronavirus (COVID-19): safer air travel for passengers

You need to look at the _*Transiting through England*_ section and note that "_There are different rules for Scotland, Wales and Northern Ireland._" So it also depends which airport you are using ... because of course that makes sense


----------



## chefski

So yet another change as expected.Not sure where we are going to get a test done in the US to come back but im sure that will be worked out. Don't understand what happens if for instance you've finished your holiday take a test the day of your flight, test positive and with it being Xmas / New Year do you hope you can find a hotel to isolate in? Do you have to inform them your isolating? Or do you just camp your family out on the streets as you cant come back into the UK?

I know as stated by Plague there will probably be an update but it just feels like another half cocked idea / attempt at a solution and they don't really have a solution that will work. 

Wondering if I have a PCR test pre departure then why do I need another paid PCR on day 2. It just seems like a chance to force people to spend more. Next they will say you need a PCR to fly home, then quarantine in a hotel, then take 3 more PCR tests and we will just call it £5k pp. I know its  better to be safe than sorry but they may aswell just turn round and say please be prepared to pay a lot more money to be able to go away.

Not a sob story but we booked the holiday over 18 months ago have moved it 4 times have incurred losses each time, had to pay a lot more for the holiday, now having to pay for tests left right and centre. I have been made redundant in between all this (thankfully I will be starting a job in the New Year) but I only have a set amount of disposable income so do I cancel the holiday and lose thousands or do I go hoping they don't force me to quarantine coming back and paying thousands I don't have.

This is not to blame anyone as its a pandemic and is volatile but you cant keep slapping costs on people.


----------



## mamamia2005

Agreed, I've had quite the 2 year old tantrum over all this tonight. However we are lucky that we've had some notice,  and aren't on holiday having to deal with arrangements. 
Like you, we've moved the holiday 3 times. We were originally going August 2020. And each time the cost has increased. 
We are booked with ATD for next August.  I'm not booking flight until at least June!


----------



## chefski

mamamia2005 said:


> Agreed, I've had quite the 2 year old tantrum over all this tonight. However we are lucky that we've had some notice,  and aren't on holiday having to deal with arrangements.
> Like you, we've moved the holiday 3 times. We were originally going August 2020. And each time the cost has increased.
> We are booked with ATD for next August.  I'm not booking flight until at least June!


I can cope with the testing, it is what it is I just don't have unlimited funds and don't want to have to cancel this end up not going and being a few thousand down. 
I cant afford to be forced into a situation where we could be looking at thousands to isolate here or in the UK. If they said its up to your travel insurance to pay for stuff if you have to quarantine then fair enough. Im not sure how we stand with Insurance if we are forced to stay in the US due to a positive test.

Totally agree about the poor people who are out there and have all this to sort to get home, its just added pressure. Hopefully nobody falls foul of all this and end up in a situation they cant get out of.


----------



## chefski

Lots of reports of expensive testing over in the US $89 for LFT and $149 for PCR pp.

By the time we've finished will be around £400 in tests alone. (Situation quickly getting out of hand).

Hope all those that are going to be coming back get sorted and feel for them


----------



## Plague

chefski said:


> Wondering if I have a PCR test pre departure then why do I need another paid PCR on day 2.


Pre-departure is to check if you caught it over there and day 2 after is to check if you caught it at the airport(s) or on the plane.   
But it's all moot because ... [and I'll stop there because I don't want to get moderated  ]

In a few weeks time when they have more data on Omicron and it's become common everywhere they may well relax again, though that's obviously no help to people returning before that happens.


----------



## SirDuff

chefski said:


> Lots of reports of expensive testing over in the US $89 for LFT and $149 for PCR pp.
> 
> By the time we've finished will be around £400 in tests alone. (Situation quickly getting out of hand).
> 
> Hope all those that are going to be coming back get sorted and feel for them



Easy to get free testing at pharmacies like Walgreens and CVS.  PCR harder to find for cheap but there are free molecular tests that are readily available (I’ve not looked at the exact UK requirements since they seem to be in flux).

The Canadian board has some useful threads.


----------



## chefski

SirDuff said:


> Easy to get free testing at pharmacies like Walgreens and CVS.  PCR harder to find for cheap but there are free molecular tests that are readily available (I’ve not looked at the exact UK requirements since they seem to be in flux).
> 
> The Canadian board has some useful threads.


That would be good and they offer the correct paperwork we will require?


----------



## chefski

Plague said:


> Pre-departure is to check if you caught it over there and day 2 after is to check if you caught it at the airport(s) or on the plane.
> But it's all moot because ... [and I'll stop there because I don't want to get moderated  ]
> 
> In a few weeks time when they have more data on Omicron and it's become common everywhere they may well relax again, though that's obviously no help to people returning before that happens.


Yep get that but then in reality we can take the test 2 days before flying back so yet again we could catch it between the test and getting on the plane anyway. Its just silly really makes absolute zero sense to me.

If you were tested before boarding then 2 days after landing (after QT) then that I could understand, but if I test on a Monday go to the parks then board a plane on Tuesday to come home what does the test offer except that I didn't have it Monday?

I get the idea it just doesn't make any difference we will be testing regular while we are away and would have probably taken a test before coming home (I know too many won't give a damn about testing while a way, and that's where the issue lies)


----------



## DisBabesMan

chefski said:


> That would be good and they offer the correct paperwork we will require?


Reading https://www.gov.uk/government/news/tests-required-before-travel-to-uk-and-nigeria-added-to-red-list

Show Proof of negative from an LFT test is acceptable. I have a set of NHS tests with us, and can connect to NHS website (via VPN) to get email proof.... I wonder.....? Nothing states had to be supervised / private test.....?


----------



## Plague

chefski said:


> Yep get that but then in reality we can take the test 2 days before flying back so yet again we could catch it between the test and getting on the plane anyway. Its just silly really makes absolute zero sense to me.


With an incubation period of anything between 1 and 14 days any set testing regime is going to be imperfect. 
At my son's office they all test twice a week (ie. every 3-4 days), so I suppose this achieves a similar coverage like the 2 and 8 days after arrival does for the unvaccinated. In that regard it makes some sense to me.

As far as delaying the arrival in the UK of Omicron and/or reducing our infection rates goes, no I don't see how it would help in any meaningful way.


----------



## chefski

Plague said:


> With an incubation period of anything between 1 and 14 days any set testing regime is going to be imperfect.
> At my son's office they all test twice a week (ie. every 3-4 days), so I suppose this achieves a similar coverage like the 2 and 8 days after arrival does for the unvaccinated. In that regard it makes some sense to me.
> 
> As far as delaying the arrival in the UK of Omicron and/or reducing our infection rates goes, no I don't see how it would help in any meaningful way.


So again lets be honest its of no real help at all. Like I said if I don't have it when I test but do when I board what actual difference has me having the test had (absolutely none at all)

Test me before I board the plane makes more sense but just isn't possible.

I know its not as simple as that but it all comes down to people doing the right things and unfortunately a vast majority of people won't, so yet again people willing to do things to keep themselves and others safe are punished.

Something like this that can be caught absolutely anywhere makes this sort of testing futile. Its box ticking on a huge scale, if it stops someone from getting it all well and good but the times between testing and boarding are just pointless.

Nothing we can do but wait till we hear the full extent, but say they come out with well if your positive you have to QT in the US, does that mean that every traveller needs to be able to possibly spend another $10k (family of 4).

What if you don't have that money are they expecting you and your family to camp outside the airport? You cant say to people you cant go away now unless you have a substantial amount of contingency money. 

of course I have no doubt travel insurance policies won't cover these sort of amounts.

Testing is all good and well if it has the desired effect but testing for the sake of testing is counter productive.


----------



## mamamia2005

Its also a bit daft that children under 12 don't have to do a test before coming home. From what I've read they've been the super spreaders recently


----------



## Plague

chefski said:


> Testing is all good and well if it has the desired effect but testing for the sake of testing is counter productive.


I agree, but that's getting political, etc, so I'll stop there.



chefski said:


> of course I have no doubt travel insurance policies won't cover these sort of amounts.


 It ought to if you've chosen the right policy, but of course many just grab the cheapest policy the meerkats offer and don't check these things.


----------



## Plague

mamamia2005 said:


> Its also a bit daft that children under 12 don't have to do a test before coming home. From what I've read they've been the super spreaders recently


I'm not sure they class as super-spreaders - it's a bit more nuanced really. The Zoe study shows that children are far and away the largest proportion of UK infections (which isn't really a surprise) and that there is a correlation from them to the age group that includes most parents. But there doesn't appear to be much 'leakage' into young adults and the older generations. I'd say they (children) were more of a constant background 'radiation'.

So yes, not testing them seems strange.


----------



## chefski

Plague said:


> I agree, but that's getting political, etc, so I'll stop there.
> yeah I suppose we better be careful what is said as usual
> 
> It ought to if you've chosen the right policy, but of course many just grab the cheapest policy the meerkats offer and don't check these things.


Well I certainly didn't grab the cheapest  but I get what your saying in my policy it doesn't cover regional quarantine. Covers just about everything else cancellation from getting covid etc. but I will argue the fact that I have a medical issue having covid etc


----------



## itf

Plague said:


> It ought to if you've chosen the right policy, but of course many just grab the cheapest policy the meerkats offer and don't check these things.



Being covered and getting them to pay out are unfortunately different things even if you have carefully selected cover, checked defaqto ratings etc... for example I had cruise insurance with a large reputable provider, paid extra for cruise cover and then extra again for missed port cover. They refused to pay out for a missed port because (as all cruise lines do in my experience) the cruise line refunded the port taxes for the missed port. It only got paid out when we got into talking about getting the ombudsman involved and even then only after a couple of letters from the cruise line explaining that no compensation had been paid, only the port taxes. So you will at least need the liquidity to cover the expenses until you get them to pay out, if indeed you do.


----------



## chefski

itf said:


> Being covered and getting them to pay out are unfortunately different things even if you have carefully selected cover, checked defaqto ratings etc... for example I had cruise insurance with a large reputable provider, paid extra for cruise cover and then extra again for missed port cover. They refused to pay out for a missed port because (as all cruise lines do in my experience) the cruise line refunded the port taxes for the missed port. It only got paid out when we got into talking about getting the ombudsman involved and even then only after a couple of letters from the cruise line explaining that no compensation had been paid, only the port taxes. So you will at least need the liquidity to cover the expenses until you get them to pay out, if indeed you do.


Agree insurance company will try whatever they can to get out of paying so no matter what cover you have there is no guarantee.


----------



## BadPinkTink

Ireland have just started the same test before flight requirement. I am making contingency plans in case the requirement is still in place before my trip at the end of January.  If I don't get a negative result and have to stay in LA,  I plan to book into a motel, and get food delivery's, both from a grocery shop and from take away places . I have stayed in motels before in LA and I know which ones have a microwave and fridge. I will be able to work during this extra week and I have the money to pay for this extra week in LA if I have to. Staying in a motel means I will be able to go outside but still make sure I am isolating and I can make sure that food deliveries are left outside my door so that I don't have contact with the delivery person. 

I know I am in a very lucky position to be able to have this contingency plan, I am a solo traveler and as long as I have my laptop and internet access I can work from anywhere, in any timezone. 

These types of contingency plans are not viable for most people but this is how travel will be for the next while.


----------



## chefski

BadPinkTink said:


> Ireland have just started the same test before flight requirement. I am making contingency plans in case the requirement is still in place before my trip at the end of January.  If I don't get a negative result and have to stay in LA,  I plan to book into a motel, and get food delivery's, both from a grocery shop and from take away places . I have stayed in motels before in LA and I know which ones have a microwave and fridge. I will be able to work during this extra week and I have the money to pay for this extra week in LA if I have to. Staying in a motel means I will be able to go outside but still make sure I am isolating and I can make sure that food deliveries are left outside my door so that I don't have contact with the delivery person.
> 
> I know I am in a very lucky position to be able to have this contingency plan, I am a solo traveler and as long as I have my laptop and internet access I can work from anywhere, in any timezone.
> 
> These types of contingency plans are not viable for most people but this is how travel will be for the next while.



Thats quite lucky but I would suspect a huge proportion of travellers won't have that luxury. It would be nice if the government helped a little or people weren't profiteering off the whole pandemic.

Insurance companies could also help im sure they are quite happy they've raised the prices but don't want to pay out any more than before.

I will do whatever I can but if its me that ends up having to quarantine my family will go home and I will stay wherever I can be it buying a tent to camp out then so be it 

Lets be honest if I don't have the money they cant force me to do something they will simply have to arrest me and put me in a cell 

On the other hand if its anyone else in my family then I will find a way to make sure they get a motel / hotel.


----------



## Plague

chefski said:


> in my policy it doesn't cover regional quarantine.


Ouch.
When researching my trip to the Canaries a couple of months ago I noticed that they (the Canaries) actually give all visitors free insurance and assistance against having to quarantine while there should your insurance not cover it or fall short. (But I made sure my trip insurance covered it anyway when I bought it.)
Visitors are obviously important to them.
Disney/USA ... not so much I guess


----------



## Kbrb

Im so stuck,

My DS is disabled and therefore exempt from mask wearing of course disney has no such policy. I dare not book flights or anything other than put deposits down im willing to lose in case they have them in place when we are trying to go.

Sadly as he will be 13 soon our window of taking it him is  closing due to his care needs being really hard on planes as he gets bigger


----------



## chefski

Plague said:


> Ouch.
> When researching my trip to the Canaries a couple of months ago I noticed that they (the Canaries) actually give all visitors free insurance and assistance against having to quarantine while there should your insurance not cover it or fall short. (But I made sure my trip insurance covered it anyway when I bought it.)
> Visitors are obviously important to them.
> Disney/USA ... not so much I guess


Yeah to be honest I have a few health issues that make my insurance very expensive anyway think I paid £480 for our insurance. So if I found a better one would cost me more than that. They covered a lot more than all the others I looked at.


----------



## itf

Checking my cover (Avanti) -it looks OK (from the Covid section) - think I'm covered by d as it would be denied boarding?

a) medical expenses (including transportation to the nearest suitable hospital) for the immediate needs of an unforeseen medical emergency, when deemed necessary by a recognised Doctor and agreed by our Medical Officer. b) additional travelling costs to repatriate you home when recommended by our Medical Officer. c) additional travel and accommodation costs as authorised by our Assistance Company up until our Medical Officer advises that you can be repatriated home. d) additional travelling costs to repatriate you home when you are denied boarding on your pre-booked return travel due to you contracting COVID-19. e) a benefit payment of £20 per complete 24 hour period up to £300 where you are ordered into self-isolation in your holiday accommodation by a relevant Government authority, as a result of you contracting COVID-19.


----------



## Plague

itf said:


> Checking my cover (Avanti) -it looks OK (from the Covid section) - think I'm covered by d as it would be denied boarding?
> 
> a) medical expenses (including transportation to the nearest suitable hospital) for the immediate needs of an unforeseen medical emergency, when deemed necessary by a recognised Doctor and agreed by our Medical Officer. b) additional travelling costs to repatriate you home when recommended by our Medical Officer. c) additional travel and accommodation costs as authorised by our Assistance Company up until our Medical Officer advises that you can be repatriated home. d) additional travelling costs to repatriate you home when you are denied boarding on your pre-booked return travel due to you contracting COVID-19. e) a benefit payment of £20 per complete 24 hour period up to £300 where you are ordered into self-isolation in your holiday accommodation by a relevant Government authority, as a result of you contracting COVID-19.


d) appears to only cover travelling costs, meaning having to book a new flight home for example.
e) is a contribution to self-isolation but £20/day isn't likely to cover the cost of the accommodation.
c) is the one you need to (maybe) get quarantine accommodation paid, but from that a)-e) extract only d) & e) mention covid. So I'd say c) might only kick in if a) happened, though it's not very clear.
Was that extract a general medical section or was it a specific covid one?


----------



## itf

Plague said:


> d) appears to only cover travelling costs, meaning having to book a new flight home for example.
> e) is a contribution to self-isolation but £20/day isn't likely to cover the cost of the accommodation.
> c) is the one you need to (maybe) get quarantine accommodation paid, but from that a)-e) extract only d) & e) mention covid. So I'd say c) might only kick in if a) happened, though it's not very clear.
> Was that extract a general medical section or was it a specific covid one?



Covid specific.


----------



## Plague

itf said:


> Covid specific.



Just be ready (if it happens) for a bit of haggling with "_our Assistance Company_".


----------



## disneyholic family

i got the following email alert from the US Embassy yesterday:

*Event*: On December 6, the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention (CDC) will implement a one-day COVID-19 testing requirement for travelers over age two coming to the United States. Regardless of vaccination status or nationality, any individual coming to the United States must show a negative pre-departure COVID-19 viral test taken the day before they board their flight to the United States. You must show your negative result to the airline before you board your flight.​​If you recently recovered from COVID-19, you may instead travel with documentation of recovery from COVID-19 (i.e., your positive COVID-19 viral test result on a sample taken no more than 90 days before the flight’s departure from a foreign country, and a letter from a licensed healthcare provider or a public health official stating that you were cleared to travel).​​These requirements are for all air passengers two years of age or older boarding a flight from a foreign country to the United States.​​i haven't been following anything since we only go in the summer, but the above seems to be a change from the earlier requirements.


----------



## BadPinkTink

disneyholic family said:


> i got the following email alert from the US Embassy yesterday:
> 
> *Event*: On December 6, the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention (CDC) will implement a one-day COVID-19 testing requirement for travelers over age two coming to the United States. Regardless of vaccination status or nationality, any individual coming to the United States must show a negative pre-departure COVID-19 viral test taken the day before they board their flight to the United States. You must show your negative result to the airline before you board your flight.​​If you recently recovered from COVID-19, you may instead travel with documentation of recovery from COVID-19 (i.e., your positive COVID-19 viral test result on a sample taken no more than 90 days before the flight’s departure from a foreign country, and a letter from a licensed healthcare provider or a public health official stating that you were cleared to travel).​​These requirements are for all air passengers two years of age or older boarding a flight from a foreign country to the United States.​​i haven't been following anything since we only go in the summer, but the above seems to be a change from the earlier requirements.



Yes it is a change and we have been aware of this change since last Thursday. It was part of Bidens announcement. The previous requirement was 3 days. The one day change is causing a lot of stress for many UK and Irish families due to travel to  Florida and Walt Disney World over the next few weeks for Christmas.


----------



## bavarian princess

Plague said:


> This page gives info, but ... they've just thought this up AND it's the weekend, so it's probably (damn well oughta) going to get updated next week: Coronavirus (COVID-19): safer air travel for passengers
> 
> You need to look at the _*Transiting through England*_ section and note that "_There are different rules for Scotland, Wales and Northern Ireland._" So it also depends which airport you are using ... because of course that makes sense


Thanks for your reply  It sounds like I don’t have to but I am not 100% sure. The whole situation is a mess!

I am in Florida since Friday. 
For those of you who are still traveling I wanted to let you know that traveling to Florida was totally uneventful. I uploaded all my documents in the veryfly app and the only thing I did was show it at the airport in Germany at check in and I was good to go. Immigration in Orlando was also a breeze and I was through in a minute.


----------



## disneyholic family

BadPinkTink said:


> Yes it is a change and we have been aware of this change since last Thursday. It was part of Bidens announcement. The previous requirement was 3 days. The one day change is causing a lot of stress for many UK and Irish families due to travel to  Florida and Walt Disney World over the next few weeks for Christmas.



i imagine that it must be terribly stressful.
I'm already stressing about whatever requirements we're going to have and we only go in June....
things change so suddenly it's hard not to get whiplash.

.


----------



## mamamia2005

Someone posted on Twitter yesterday that the LFT to return to the UK will have to be supervised - there was to be an announcement coming out apparently. 
To my knowledge this hasn't happened and the guidelines just state it can be a LFT or PCR, no mention of it being supervised.

I believe the next review is on 20th? 
I think if things stay the same until then, I am going to purchase my LFT to return home, but make sure they are with a company that I could upgrade to do a video consult with just in case the rules change whilst we are away.


----------



## chefski

mamamia2005 said:


> Someone posted on Twitter yesterday that the LFT to return to the UK will have to be supervised - there was to be an announcement coming out apparently.
> To my knowledge this hasn't happened and the guidelines just state it can be a LFT or PCR, no mention of it being supervised.
> 
> I believe the next review is on 20th?
> I think if things stay the same until then, I am going to purchase my LFT to return home, but make sure they are with a company that I could upgrade to do a video consult with just in case the rules change whilst we are away.


My neighbour is going to Tenerife and has been told his return LFT has to be supervised think we need some clarification.

Panic stations counting down the days.


----------



## mamamia2005

Oh reaĺly. Who did they hear that from? 

I hate all this leaking of info.


----------



## chefski

Breathe Assured. I haven't contacted them yet but that's who is doing our pre departure to US.


----------



## chefski

I have spoken to Breathe Assured and they have informed me that all I need because I originally had the day 2 LFT with them that I had to change to PCR, even though they partially refunded me for the tests I only need to pay for 1 supervised call at £15.

Thats not bad at all


----------



## mamamia2005

I just had a look at the Breathe assured website.  They seem to be the only ones, from looking at others that are even mentioning a video consultation for the return home tests.
Savid Javid has just been speaking in house of commons,  and he didn't say they need to be supervised.
I just want a clear answer one way or another - though I guess the govt think they are being clear as it doesn't say either way!


----------



## chefski

mamamia2005 said:


> I just had a look at the Breathe assured website.  They seem to be the only ones, from looking at others that are even mentioning a video consultation for the return home tests.
> Savid Javid has just been speaking in house of commons,  and he didn't say they need to be supervised.
> I just want a clear answer one way or another - though I guess the govt think they are being clear as it doesn't say either way!


Don't you need a certificate to fly back? so not sure what other way you can do it, walgreens etc not sure of cost or anything else.


----------



## mamamia2005

Yes you do - but companies like Chronomics and Prenetics do offer tests for around £20 for a lateral flow, where you upload the results and they send you a fit to fly certificate.


----------



## chefski

mamamia2005 said:


> Yes you do - but companies like Chronomics and Prenetics do offer tests for around £20 for a lateral flow, where you upload the results and they send you a fit to fly certificate.


Ok with you is that £20 pp?


----------



## mamamia2005

Yes £20 pp


----------



## chefski

mamamia2005 said:


> Yes £20 pp


Still that's not bad really I know its more money but for 2 people £40 is a lot less than I expected.


----------



## mamamia2005

Yes definitely


----------



## 2Tiggies

Anyone presently in the US and affected by the new departure test rules?
I’ve called SEVEN places and the cheapest Rapid Test is $139 pp 
Most places are charging $189-$200 )I noticed that they were all keen to point  out that out of pocket costs to US citizens is a fraction of the above). My parents fly back on Thursday although I’m wondering if we should just keep them here 

we aren’t even in the tourist area so I sure hope these places aren’t milking families just because they have no option.


----------



## mamamia2005

There is someone on a fb group who is offering tests at a centre for $35pp. Hold on, I'll see if I can find the post.


----------



## chefski

2Tiggies said:


> Anyone presently in the US and affected by the new departure test rules?
> I’ve called SEVEN places and the cheapest Rapid Test is $139 pp
> Most places are charging $189-$200 )I noticed that they were all keen to point  out that out of pocket costs to US citizens is a fraction of the above). My parents fly back on Thursday although I’m wondering if we should just keep them here
> 
> we aren’t even in the tourist area so I sure hope these places aren’t milking families just because they have no option.


Thats extortionate, profiteering at its best.

I hope your parents get back safely and not too costly.


----------



## mamamia2005




----------



## mamamia2005

I had saved a screenshot from a link in iot!


----------



## 2Tiggies

mamamia2005 said:


> There is someone on a fb group who is offering tests at a centre for $35pp. Hold on, I'll see if I can find the post.



thank you 

I’ll wait for you. We have u til tomorrow evening to start the clock.


----------



## 2Tiggies

chefski said:


> Thats extortionate, profiteering at its best.
> 
> I hope your parents get back safely and not too costly.



right?! 
Not sure it’s worth sending them back lol. They’re in their late 70s and after such a Locke time together my dad is saying he’s never coming back


----------



## mamamia2005

Sorry its $50. I've read too much these last few days!


----------



## 2Tiggies

I’ll look them up and call them. Thank you so very much!


----------



## mamamia2005

Hope it works out for you


----------



## mamamia2005

I've just bought my return home tests from Collinsons. They were £19.60 each with a code BA20OFF.


----------



## 2Tiggies

mamamia2005 said:


> Sorry its $50. I've read too much these last few days!



The price is still Waaay better. Because these folks don’t take insurance. They are fully booked through December 15th but this is actually helpful because I’m going to try places that don’t take medical insurance. Thank you again


----------



## Plague

mamamia2005 said:


> There is someone on a fb group who is offering tests at a centre for $35pp. Hold on, I'll see if I can find the post.


Please be careful people. There will certainly be legitimate companies who profiteer off this opportunity, and there will be genuine offers at sensible prices.
But there will also be outright scammers who will take your money and you'll eventually discover their test centre is a vacant lot.


----------



## mamamia2005

Absolutely. 
I'm sure some on iot fb group have used the one I mentioned above though to be able to get home


----------



## Katiebird

2Tiggies said:


> Anyone presently in the US and affected by the new departure test rules?
> I’ve called SEVEN places and the cheapest Rapid Test is $139 pp
> Most places are charging $189-$200 )I noticed that they were all keen to point  out that out of pocket costs to US citizens is a fraction of the above). My parents fly back on Thursday although I’m wondering if we should just keep them here
> 
> we aren’t even in the tourist area so I sure hope these places aren’t milking families just because they have no option.



I’m not sure where you are, but CVS here (California) does free rapid testing by appointment. I am not sure how it works if you're not a US resident, so this may not be useful info, but might be worth looking into if you haven’t. There are also some smaller private clinics around here that do rapid testing for around $25. Binax also has a supervised version of their rapid test that you can order, but I think you have to buy 6 and it might be too late to have them shipped.


----------



## 2Tiggies

mamamia2005 said:


> Absolutely.
> I'm sure some on iot fb group have used the one I mentioned above though to be able to get home



I believe they are legit. I called them today although they are fully booked until after my parents leave. However they do have a link to the CDC website where their reg number is.



Katiebird said:


> I’m not sure where you are, but CVS here (California) does free rapid testing by appointment. I am not sure how it works if you're not a US resident, so this may not be useful info, but might be worth looking into if you haven’t. There are also some smaller private clinics around here that do rapid testing for around $25. Binax also has a supervised version of their rapid test that you can order, but I think you have to buy 6 and it might be too late to have them shipped.



Yes, lots of places to the rapid test (we are in Florida). I also called CVS as well. The issue for us isn’t the availability of appointments. It’s the cost and the extremely short notice. As you say, it rules put the option of getting anything shipped in time. Especially at this time of the year.

The bigger issue is that there’s a different cost for citizens and non citizens - like 5 times the cost for visitors.

my husband and I decided this evening that for the sake of everyone’s sanity and the fact that we’re so over all this BS we are just going to pay what these sharks want for the expensive prices, cover the costs ourselves and be done with it. We will take my parents to a place that does walk ins and 15 minute results. It’s a 10 minute drive from home.That one is $140 pp but it still beats the $210 per head and at least they can then complete all those online forms the have to submit before check in.
My heart goes out to those in this situation who don’t have friends or family or transportation. I can’t imagine the stress of being at Disney and losing the last few days of a trip with all this nonsense, not to mention the expense.
Thank you to everyone who helped out with info on here. I’m sorry o don’t have any helpful info in return.


----------



## JordanClark9

Isn't there an AdventHealth at MCO airport with rapid testing? Any ideas how expensive they are?


----------



## zavandor

JordanClark9 said:


> Isn't there an AdventHealth at MCO airport with rapid testing? Any ideas how expensive they are?


https://centracare.adventhealth.com/urgent-care/covid-19-testing-orlando-international-airportRapid Antigen is $65. Could be worst.


----------



## zavandor

Royal Pacific gave me the number of a medical concierge which is nearby (5 minutes by car), their antigen tests costs $95. A bit more costly than the Airport one, but much more convenient.
(855) 932 5252
6000 turkey lake road 
I prefer to take the test 2 days in advance, so I can try to reschedule the flight if I end up being positive.

Anyone knows if Walgreens does testing for tourists? On the website I could only find info for locals and calling I couldn't find a way to talk to a human being.


----------



## 2Tiggies

zavandor said:


> Anyone knows if Walgreens does testing for tourists? On the website I could only find info for locals and calling I couldn't find a way to talk to a human being.



Any place that does testing here will do testing for tourists. The only difference is what they will charge you.  I called seven different places, including CVS, Walgreens, Advent Health, Orlando Health and a few others.  All gave the same question and answer when I asked for the cost. 

Are you a US Citizen?
Yes, but it's not for me - the patients are non citizen tourists. 

Answer at each place: out of pocket for USC ranged between $25- $29. For visitors, it ranged between $139  per person (which we took) and $209.  

My recommendation now that this is known, if you can plan ahead you can get it cheaper so do some homework. watch the threads and schedule in advance.  The issue we had is that my parents were affected by the change within a few days of departure so the place that offered cheaper options was full booked.  If you get in early, you CAN get a better price. For us, we just didn't have the time to play with and the distress it was causing my elderly parents was not worth it so we took them on Tuesday night and got it done. 

Also, I hope things will ease up as this is now a known requirement, but nobody was able to check in online for the outbound flight due to the paperwork that has to be checked. Hopefully in the upcoming days/weeks things will be set up so that more verification can be submitted online. When we took my parents to MCO this afternoon we showed up four hours ahead of the flight. The check in desk was already open and there was a significantly long line. The airport itself was not busy, but lines for all airlines seemed substantial. Things will probably settle a little as they have time to implement the appropriate systems etc, but if you are flying out this week it won't hurt to arrive early. 

I noticed the flight was delayed by over an hour. No way to connect with my folks until they get to the UK (tech and all that stuff ain't their thing) but we suspect that all the additional checks made checkin a longer than usual process for the staff.  When I get more info in the morning I'll be able to update you if there is anything else that may help.


----------



## schumigirl

2Tiggies said:


> my husband and I decided this evening that for the sake of everyone’s sanity and the fact that we’re so over all this BS we are just going to pay what these sharks want for the expensive prices, cover the costs ourselves and be done with it.
> 
> My heart goes out to those in this situation who don’t have friends or family or transportation.



I hope your parents were sorted out ok, it did seem quite difficult to find the correct info.

We decided for peace of mind and convenience to pay $75 each for the rapid antigen and we went to a place on Turkey Lake Rd which was a pop up tent......seemed very surreal and dodgy to be honest, but it was fine and we got the certificates we needed, and going through check in with the correct info was a breeze in the end. They were very thorough though checking through everything.

Peace of mind is worth more at times.

We took a young lady who was staying at the same hotel as us along with us too as she was stuck with no transport, she was on her own and was confused too with where to go for the correct test.....we were glad to help though as you said, to be alone without any transport must be dreadful. This being thrown at us last minute was not fun.


----------



## 2Tiggies

schumigirl said:


> I hope your parents were sorted out ok, it did seem quite difficult to find the correct info.
> 
> We decided for peace of mind and convenience to pay $75 each for the rapid antigen and we went to a place on Turkey Lake Rd which was a pop up tent......seemed very surreal and dodgy to be honest, but it was fine and we got the certificates we needed, and going through check in with the correct info was a breeze in the end. They were very thorough though checking through everything.
> 
> Peace of mind is worth more at times.
> 
> We took a young lady who was staying at the same hotel as us along with us too as she was stuck with no transport, she was on her own and was confused too with where to go for the correct test.....we were glad to help though as you said, to be alone without any transport must be dreadful. This being thrown at us last minute was not fun.




Thank you, yes we did. We just went with a local urgent care center because it was convenient and the nurse we spoke to on the phone was the same one who did the tests for them and she was so sweet with them. It became a case of willingness on our part to pay for the convenience and reduce stress on them.  


I agree, the info was spotty, at best. We are not in the tourist area - we're slightly north or Orlando - so I can't make any recommendations on places to go from experience. At least none that will be helpful to anyone on vacation. I really hope that they get things a little more organized. Communication would be a good start.

The problem is that the UK government put in an eleventh hour requirement for people outside of their country and they have no control over how to support their British travelers, financially or otherwise. Medical care in the US is horrendously expensive and it's assumed that everyone has medical insurance, which is fine if you live here, but useless for everyone else. My husband and I both work from home so we've been largely unaffected by testing and lockdowns etc, which rendered us clueless when all these changes came out.  

By the way, that was really sweet of you to take someone else to the testing center with you. The two changes in as many weeks has added on some additional costs as well as hassle for travelers. Those with larger families are going to be hit hard. Hopefully some care providers in the tourist areas will see the opportunity to offer some cost effective solutions to visitors over the coming days and weeks.


----------



## schumigirl

2Tiggies said:


> Thank you, yes we did. We just went with a local urgent care center because it was convenient and the nurse we spoke to on the phone was the same one who did the tests for them and she was so sweet with them. It became a case of willingness on our part to pay for the convenience and reduce stress on them.
> 
> 
> I agree, the info was spotty, at best. We are not in the tourist area - we're slightly north or Orlando - so I can't make any recommendations on places to go from experience. At least none that will be helpful to anyone on vacation. I really hope that they get things a little more organized. Communication would be a good start.
> 
> The problem is that the UK government put in an eleventh hour requirement for people outside of their country and they have no control over how to support their British travelers, financially or otherwise. Medical care in the US is horrendously expensive and it's assumed that everyone has medical insurance, which is fine if you live here, but useless for everyone else. My husband and I both work from home so we've been largely unaffected by testing and lockdowns etc, which rendered us clueless when all these changes came out.
> 
> By the way, that was really sweet of you to take someone else to the testing center with you. The two changes in as many weeks has added on some additional costs as well as hassle for travelers. Those with larger families are going to be hit hard. Hopefully some care providers in the tourist areas will see the opportunity to offer some cost effective solutions to visitors over the coming days and weeks.



Oh I’m so glad you got them sorted. Yes, it is stressful trying to navigate the new rules that came in.

We got the email Saturday night to say we needed the new test/isolation as well as the other stuff like PLF which was not fun to fill out! It did not like some of our answers lol……but for folks who can’t navigate computers and such you would hope they get some help. Like others we were kind of blindsided when we saw what we had to do and most Concierge in most hotels were lost too as it was SO sudden. Shouldn’t have been allowed.

I feel you should have been able to return to the UK on the rules you left under to stay least give folks a chance, 2-3 days was disgusting. I agree it will hit some families more than others, and that’s a shame. I’ve lost count now of how much we’ve spent on tests alone, but I admit we’re fortunate it’s fine for us, we just grumble a lot, but for large families who can’t get help it’s downright criminal. There are some places that do it for free apparently, but I’d have been too nervous to take the risk in case they weren’t accepted, I’d rather pay. 

Oh we would have helped anyone and happy to do it, I couldn’t imagine being alone and panicking where to go and how to get there.

Funny, we did say to her we weren’t axe murders or anything…..which is exactly what an axe murder would say……lol…….

Fingers crossed it all went well for them and they’re home safe and sound.


----------



## scottishgirl1

zavandor said:


> Royal Pacific gave me the number of a medical concierge which is nearby (5 minutes by car), their antigen tests costs $95. A bit more costly than the Airport one, but much more convenient.
> (855) 932 5252
> 6000 turkey lake road
> I prefer to take the test 2 days in advance, so I can try to reschedule the flight if I end up being positive.
> 
> Anyone knows if Walgreens does testing for tourists? On the website I could only find info for locals and calling I couldn't find a way to talk to a human being.



Can I ask what was the name of this company as we are staying at Portofino  Bay and have to test on 2nd or 3rd January and have no car so want somewher close by to Universal


----------



## chefski

OK so it happened one of my boys has tested positive so I will be dropping a lot of reservations shortly.  

Gutted totally.


----------



## schumigirl

chefski said:


> OK so it happened one of my boys has tested positive so I will be dropping a lot of reservations shortly.
> 
> Gutted totally.



I`m so, so sorry. 

It is the worst possible result for any family.


----------



## mamamia2005

Oh I'm so sorry. I hope your son is ok, and you manage to get things re arranged or refunded.


----------



## scottishgirl1

So sorry to see this news, take care


----------



## chefski

Thank you all as stated we are totally gutted but it is the risk of booking a holiday in a pandemic. 

I will be dropping loads on the cancellations thread thought id give you a heads up


----------



## Plague

chefski said:


> OK so it happened one of my boys has tested positive so I will be dropping a lot of reservations shortly.
> 
> Gutted totally.


Oh, after all the effort you've put in ... that's a royal pain. So sorry ☹


----------



## chefski

Plague said:


> Oh, after all the effort you've put in ... that's a royal pain. So sorry ☹


Thanks

pick ourselves up dust it off and wait till the prices are not actually double or triple what they should be


----------



## Ronaldo17

OK so it happened one of my boys has tested positive so I will be dropping a lot of reservations shortly. 

Gutted totally.

I feel your pain, hope your son is okay


----------



## bavarian princess

chefski said:


> OK so it happened one of my boys has tested positive so I will be dropping a lot of reservations shortly.
> 
> Gutted totally.


So sorry to hear that!! I hope he is doing okay. 

I came back yesterday afternoon from my one week trip to Disney (and an after hours event at Universal). I had a wonderful time and the weather was perfect. I don’t want to rave more about the trip as I feel so sorry for all of you who are currently struggling to even get there  

Since I was transiting through LHR to Germany I had to get tested as well. Germany on the other hand doesn’t require a negative test but only the vaccination certificate.

There are several testing facilities near Universal and I went to the pop up testing at the north premium outlet mall. Walgreens does testing as well but the mall was very convenient for me. As someone else said these pop up testing facilities seem a bit…dodgy since they told us the credit card machine was broken and we had to pay cash  You could show up without an appointment though which was very convenient. And we got the result after 15 min via Email. 
Check in at the airport was a breeze. The BA lady had a quick look at my negative test result and my vaccination certificate and that was it (I couldn’t use VeriFLY on my way back since the app wouldn’t recognize that I don’t need the passenger locator form due to only transiting through the UK). 

After reading reports of people testing positive while on vacation in Orlando, I made sure to wear a FFP2 mask in crowded situations, especially in indoor queues at Universal where masks are no longer required. I ate indoors though in places like Space 220, Californian Grill and Brown Derby. The tables were spaced out and I felt quite comfortable  I got tested today again (it isn’t required in Germany but since it’s free I did it as a precaution) and the result was again negative


----------



## elena980

I had the option to make it into the US to see family (in reality returned to Europe toward the beginning of today - I'm not in the UK, but rather am « labeling » onto this string), by going through about fourteen days in Canada first (I'm a Canadian residing in Europe with family in the US, so generally split my excursions home between the two nations at any rate).

I'm not persuaded that anybody checked how long it had been since I was in Europe when I flew into the US (I expect that the US can just see my entrances/exits into the US when my visa is filtered and nobody searched for Schengen leave stamps - yet maybe the US can see every one of my entrances/exits), however not something that I'd hazard.

I'm expecting to visit companions in the US in October (I have a constrained month off), however that is appearing to be increasingly improbable (except if I rehash the fourteen days in Canada first).


----------



## Plague

elena980 said:


> I'm not persuaded that anybody checked how long it had been since I was in Europe


For the US that restriction was lifted last month, so unless it is resurrected future entry should be OK, subject to testing regimes.


----------



## SirDuff

elena980 said:


> I had the option to make it into the US to see family (in reality returned to Europe toward the beginning of today - I'm not in the UK, but rather am « labeling » onto this string), by going through about fourteen days in Canada first (I'm a Canadian residing in Europe with family in the US, so generally split my excursions home between the two nations at any rate).
> 
> I'm not persuaded that anybody checked how long it had been since I was in Europe when I flew into the US (I expect that the US can just see my entrances/exits into the US when my visa is filtered and nobody searched for Schengen leave stamps - yet maybe the US can see every one of my entrances/exits), however not something that I'd hazard.
> 
> I'm expecting to visit companions in the US in October (I have a constrained month off), however that is appearing to be increasingly improbable (except if I rehash the fourteen days in Canada first).



We've been able to fly directly into the US from Europe since early November.  There was no need to spend any time in Canada (unless, of course, you wanted to see your family there).  Nor would the US officials care when you left Europe.


----------



## BadPinkTink

elena980 said:


> I had the option to make it into the US to see family (in reality returned to Europe toward the beginning of today - I'm not in the UK, but rather am « labeling » onto this string), by going through about fourteen days in Canada first (I'm a Canadian residing in Europe with family in the US, so normally split my outings home between the two nations in any case).
> 
> I'm not persuaded that anybody checked how long it had been since I was in Europe when I flew into the US (I expect that the US can see my entrances/exits into the US when my identification is examined and nobody searched for Schengen leave stamps - however maybe the US can see every one of my entrances/exits), however not something that I'd chance.
> 
> I'm expecting to visit companions in the US in October (I have a constrained month off), yet that is appearing to be increasingly far-fetched (except if I rehash the fourteen days in Canada first).



The travel ban was removed on November 8. You can fly direct from Europe to USA, you don't need to have to go somewhere else for 14 days any more.


----------



## Plague

I'm getting _deja vu_


----------



## Plague

We get most of our covid info from governments and the medical profession, so I found this item an interesting view of the longer term, especially if you are thinking it will be all over soon ... or anytime
Life insurers adapt pandemic risk models after claims jump
(Reuters, 5 min read)

If you are time constrained you could skip down to CRYSTAL BALL-GAZING


----------



## Plague

Just been sorting travel insurance for my October trip. When i went to the Canaries last year I did a lot of trawling and eventually used MoneySupermarket to buy a Puffin trip policy. It all seemed good so this time I went straight to MSM again and Puffin came out near the top again (even though it's for USA not Spain). It was about £267 for the trip.
So I clicked the more info/details button and on the next page it had this:

How mad is that?

I went round the loop a bit and read a lot of small print, and AFAICT it's correct. So I got the annual policy.
As I might take a short trip to Spain in the summer anyway it's a win-win.

So if you are shopping for trip insurance check out the annual policies too ...


----------



## Annabell

Cracy prices, cheaper to get the annual one. Thanks for the tip !


----------



## gismo1554

I've always found annual cheaper than any one trip over a week which is why I've stuck with annual. You just never know when it might come in useful and most also cover UK trips too


----------



## BadPinkTink

I'm just back from my LA and Disneyland trip and Ive started my trip report here Solo In LA and Disneyland


----------



## mamamia2005

I've just been reading that Australia are letting fully vaxed people in with no testing from later this month.
Lets hope Biden / CDC take note!


----------



## Garyjames220

Any guesses to when USA might ease the restrictions of testing in some way


----------



## mamamia2005

Garyjames220 said:


> Any guesses to when USA might ease the restrictions of testing in some way



Nope, no idea. The announcement of them opening the borders came out of the blue, so I guess this could too.


----------



## Plague

Garyjames220 said:


> Any guesses to when USA might ease the restrictions of testing in some way


Given how long it took to reverse the 'EU' ban, about 18 months maybe


----------



## finchy3

California are lifting the indoor mask mandate so hopefully other requirements will go soon


----------



## gismo1554

finchy3 said:


> California are lifting the indoor mask mandate so hopefully other requirements will go soon



I think I'd rather they keep mask mandate and remove the testing for vaccinated if I'm honest. Would make life a lot easier. I know kids would still need to be tested but its one less thing to stress over


----------



## Plague

gismo1554 said:


> I think I'd rather they keep mask mandate and remove the testing for vaccinated if I'm honest. Would make life a lot easier. I know kids would still need to be tested but its one less thing to stress over


On balance I'm the other way. I find masks a big nuisance (I wear glasses) so they are far more inconvenient and unpleasant for me, over say two weeks holiday, than the short inconvenience of the testing.


----------



## Plague

finchy3 said:


> California are lifting the indoor mask mandate so hopefully other requirements will go soon


Outside of air travel masks are mainly under state level control. Immigration is obviously federal, so those rules are likely to change much slower.

I've lost track just now ... What are the Florida state rules at present? (I know Disney has its own overlay.)


----------



## BadPinkTink

Ive just returned from 2 weeks in LA / Disneyland. The mask wearing didnt bother me at all, in fact I double mask and wore them continually all day every day, even when technically not required such as outside. I put them on as I left my hotel room every day and only took them off when I was actually eating and drinking. Sometimes like when I had coffee I put them back on between sips.  I used Photopass at Disneyland and kept my masks on for all photos, as I wear Disney Bounding outfits and the masks were coordinated and part of my outfits.

I found it was other people who had issues with me wearing masks. All the photopass photographers asked me was I sure I wanted to keep the masks on. The same at the airport when I was drinking Starbucks while waiting at my gate area and put the mask on between sips. A woman opposite me commented on how silly it was and didnt it annoy me. Actually I was doing it automatically and didnt even realise that I was doing it.

I think when someone like me, who double masks and wears masks out of choice , not just because the Government tells you too, makes people uncomfortable as many in America see masks as a political issue  and an infringement of their rights and feel threatened when someone has different views to them. 

And yes I did get stared at when I wore masks when the majority of people were not.


----------



## gismo1554

Plague said:


> On balance I'm the other way. I find masks a big nuisance (I wear glasses) so they are far more inconvenient and unpleasant for me, over say two weeks holiday, than the short inconvenience of the testing.



Completely get this. I wear glasses too but feel a lot safer in a mask than by being tested in all honesty as you can test today and be negative and tomorrow be positive. At least wearing a mask gives some protection to others. I have a great defog spray I use for my glasses 



BadPinkTink said:


> Ive just returned from 2 weeks in LA / Disneyland. The mask wearing didnt bother me at all, in fact I double mask and wore them continually all day every day, even when technically not required such as outside. I put them on as I left my hotel room every day and only took them off when I was actually eating and drinking. Sometimes like when I had coffee I put them back on between sips.  I used Photopass at Disneyland and kept my masks on for all photos, as I wear Disney Bounding outfits and the masks were coordinated and part of my outfits.
> 
> I found it was other people who had issues with me wearing masks. All the photopass photographers asked me was I sure I wanted to keep the masks on. The same at the airport when I was drinking Starbucks while waiting at my gate area and put the mask on between sips. A woman opposite me commented on how silly it was and didnt it annoy me. Actually I was doing it automatically and didnt even realise that I was doing it.
> 
> I think when someone like me, who double masks and wears masks out of choice , not just because the Government tells you too, makes people uncomfortable as many in America see masks as a political issue  and an infringement of their rights and feel threatened when someone has different views to them.
> 
> And yes I did get stared at when I wore masks when the majority of people were not.



I get stared at in my town for wearing one mind and we still have the mask requirements in Wales!


----------



## finchy3

Absolutely no fan of the wearing of masks and can't wait to see the back of them


----------



## nicksinger8

mamamia2005 said:


> Nope, no idea. The announcement of them opening the borders came out of the blue, so I guess this could too.



I suppose Biden is dealing with Russia and can only focus on one thing at a time! US cases are tumbling and states are taking action to remove Covid restrictions, even Blue states loyal to the Democrats. I also read the airline industry are lobbying hard for this too. If other Western Democracies are rolling back travel restrictions pressure will mount on USA. There is a strong green lobby especially in the Democrats that might be happy if travel is harder and flights reduce. That said I suspect, by the end of the winter, assuming no new variants or other issues, they'll lift most restrictions including testing. Would be so wonderful not having to worry I won't be able to go to Disney until the day before my holiday. As hard as I try I cannot get more than 50% excited.


----------



## mamamia2005

I am enjoying the planning for our August trip (booking car parking, airport hotel etc) , 99% certain that it will happen. 
I would love testing to travel to the US and masks on the plane to have dropped by then though! 

I do agree, Biden does seem to have a lot on his plate at the moment, so if the CDC could just say, here Joe, sign this it'd be good lol!


----------



## WelshMorgan92

nicksinger8 said:


> I suppose Biden is dealing with Russia and can only focus on one thing at a time! US cases are tumbling and states are taking action to remove Covid restrictions, even Blue states loyal to the Democrats. I also read the airline industry are lobbying hard for this too. If other Western Democracies are rolling back travel restrictions pressure will mount on USA. There is a strong green lobby especially in the Democrats that might be happy if travel is harder and flights reduce. That said I suspect, by the end of the winter, assuming no new variants or other issues, they'll lift most restrictions including testing. Would be so wonderful not having to worry I won't be able to go to Disney until the day before my holiday. As hard as I try I cannot get more than 50% excited.




Yes we are holding out hope that the need for tetsing/vax will be dropped by December so we can travel!!


----------



## Plague

WelshMorgan92 said:


> Yes we are holding out hope that the need for tetsing/vax will be dropped by December so we can travel!!


I expect that most rules will get dropped once we come out of winter and rates drop right down.
I think your risk is actually that if we get another tricksy variant going into next winter (like Omicron this year) restrictions might be reappearing by December.


----------



## WelshMorgan92

Plague said:


> I expect that most rules will get dropped once we come out of winter and rates drop right down.
> I think your risk is actually that if we get another tricksy variant going into next winter (like Omicron this year) restrictions might be reappearing by December.


Hopefully the variants keep getting weaker!!


----------



## nicksinger8

Quote from an article quoting Fauci - looks good news, especially as Florida is about the most relaxed state when it comes to Covid (less helpful for my New York leg of my summer trip!)

_The U.S. has almost reached the end of the "full blown" pandemic and could reach immunity levels sufficient to limit the spread of the virus soon, Dr. Anthony Fauci says.
Local health agencies should feel comfortable ending mask mandates when that happens, the White House's top public health adviser said. He said such restrictions could pass into history this year.
"As we get out of the full-blown pandemic phase of COVID-19, which we are certainly heading out of, these decisions will increasingly be made on a local level rather than centrally decided or mandated," Fauci told The Financial Times. "There will also be more people making their own decisions on how they want to deal with the virus."
Some of that optimism has been fueled by the steady decline in daily U.S. infections. The U.S. is reporting fewer than 200,000 COVID-19 cases a day for the first time since Christmas, a USA TODAY analysis of Johns Hopkins University data shows. Case counts are now less than a quarter of the peak of the current, omicron surge._


----------



## mamamia2005

WDW had dropped masks for fully vaccinated guests from 17th. You do still have to wear a mask regardless of vaccination status on enclosed transport such as the monorail, bus or skyliner. 

The TSA mask mandate for wearing masks on transport is due to expire in March, so will be interesting to see if masks are dropped then on Disney transport and flights.


----------



## McCrae

finchy3 said:


> Absolutely no fan of the wearing of masks and can't wait to see the back of them


https://dvcnews.com/other-resources...ves-indoor-mask-mandate-effective-february-17


----------



## MadScouser

Do we know what the "current" rules are on children needing tests in the US once landed ? 

We go in April, and neither of our kids (due to timing of having Covid and age) will be double jabbed by the time we fly

I know flying is not an issue (exemption as travelling with fully vaxxed adult) - but sure I read somewhere on requirement to have a test after landing within x days


----------



## BadPinkTink

MadScouser said:


> Do we know what the "current" rules are on children needing tests in the US once landed ?
> 
> We go in April, and neither of our kids (due to timing of having Covid and age) will be double jabbed by the time we fly
> 
> I know flying is not an issue (exemption as travelling with fully vaxxed adult) - but sure I read somewhere on requirement to have a test after landing within x days



You sign the airline attestation form that you get your under 18s tested 3 to 5 days after arrival.

There is no official reporting system for the 3 to 5 days after arrival tests for under 18's.

It is your responsibility to do the 3 to 5 days after arrival tests for your under18's.

No one call or check that you have done the 3 to 5 days after arrival tests for under 18's. It is an honor system.


----------



## Garyjames220

BadPinkTink said:


> You sign the airline attestation form that you get your under 18s tested 3 to 5 days after arrival.
> 
> There is no official reporting system for the 3 to 5 days after arrival tests for under 18's.
> 
> It is your responsibility to do the 3 to 5 days after arrival tests for your under18's.
> 
> No one call or check that you have done the 3 to 5 days after arrival tests for under 18's. It is an honor system.



just to confirm is it not 2-18

we are going with our 13 month old twins in May and don’t think they need to do anything


----------



## mamamia2005

I can confirm we were not asked at immigration on the way in about having made arrangements to test DD 3 - 5 days after arrival, nor did anyone check whilst we were there, and again we were not asked when all our documents were being checked when we arrived at MCO to fly home. 
It really it an honour based system.


----------



## Garyjames220

Does anyone know when this review in March is meant to be, hopefully they get rid of the tests to get in


----------



## mamamia2005

Garyjames220 said:


> Does anyone know when this review in March is meant to be, hopefully they get rid of the tests to get in


18th March I believe is when the federal rule on mask wearing on transport expires, but not sure if the same laws involve tests for entry.


----------



## Barton Beach Hut

Hi all, new to Disboards.  We travel to Florida in March and apologies if this has been answered a million times already, what are the current rules on testing.  I know we have to test before travel (I have booked our fit to fly tests for the morning of travel at Heathrow) but not sure what the rules are whilst we are out there.  Also apart from ESTAs and Passenger Locator Forms are there any forms I should be aware of.   We have been to WDW many times but not since 2020!  Thank you so much


----------



## mamamia2005

Barton Beach Hut said:


> Hi all, new to Disboards.  We travel to Florida in March and apologies if this has been answered a million times already, what are the current rules on testing.  I know we have to test before travel (I have booked our fit to fly tests for the morning of travel at Heathrow) but not sure what the rules are whilst we are out there.  Also apart from ESTAs and Passenger Locator Forms are there any forms I should be aware of.   We have been to WDW many times but not since 2020!  Thank you so much



Yes at this time its just a test to enter the US if you are fully vaccinated. If travelling with children aged 2 and over who are not fully vaccinated you agree on your attestation form to test 3 - 5 days after arrival. This is an honour based system,  and I've not read of it being checked by anyone ( as was the case for us in December)
You will need your negative test result certificate and your proof of vaccination that you can download from the nhs app. 

I did upload our covid pass, attestation form and negative test certificates to fly ready but also had paper copies just in case, as I always do with our ESTA's.


----------



## Plague

UK govt is now planning an autumn booster/4th dose for normal adults (vulnerable get a different route), so it's likely other Western countries will do similar.
I expect that will end up being an entry requirement for some places, but do we think that by then vaccination won't be a requirement at all for visitors to the USA?
(My trip is October, so I might need to ensure I get d4 before then.)


----------



## mamamia2005

It's certainly a concern, the potential changing of goal posts every few months.


----------



## ukfan87

Looks like my hope for prerequisite testing to be dropped before my late April trip is a bit of a pipe dream! A little gutted as the aniexty about testing positive (even though all adults jabbed and had over Christmas) is really dampening my excitement!
does anyoneknow if the “day before” means literally the preceding 24 hours eg I’m flying at about midday Sunday. I was hoping to just get up and get tests as soon as they open on Saturday I don’t think I canstand waiting til lunchtime I will be unbearable


----------



## csimon

ukfan87 said:


> does anyoneknow if the “day before” means literally the preceding 24 hours eg I’m flying at about midday Sunday. I was hoping to just get up and get tests as soon as they open on Saturday I don’t think I canstand waiting til lunchtime I will be unbearable



See the clarification under the Timing Requirements FAQ

"The 1-day period is 1 day before the flight’s departure. The Order uses a 1-day time frame instead of 24 hours to provide more flexibility to the air passenger and aircraft operator. By using a 1-day window, test acceptability does not depend on the time of the flight or the time of day that the test sample was taken.
For example, if your flight is at 1pm on a Friday, you could board with a negative test that was taken any time on the prior Thursday."


----------



## Garyjames220

Does anyone think the pre tests might go in mid April at next review


----------



## Plague

Garyjames220 said:


> Does anyone think the pre tests might go in mid April at next review


It's possible, but given that many UK medics are against the UK taking big strides I suspect the US administration may be more cautious if Fauci, _et al_ say to hold off.

For lifting those tests soon: BA.2 is already extant in the USA, so little point in worrying about 'us' bringing it in.
Against lifting soon: If BA.2 is causing the US trouble it might be politically tricky to be seen to be easing such restrictions, regardless of the logic or science.


----------



## Plague

Just seen that today (Tuesday) the US Senate has voted significantly (57-40 ... 8 democrats along with most republicans) to abolish the federal mask mandates.
It will almost certainly be vetoed by Biden, but it does show there is increasing pressure to lift restrictions.
Maybe masks _and_ entry testing could be gone by mid-April.


----------



## Lee Matthews

Preying that testing is not required for entry by the time of august. I guess if they do that then, they may require kids to be vaccinated too


----------



## Garyjames220

Plague said:


> Just seen that today (Tuesday) the US Senate has voted significantly (57-40 ... 8 democrats along with most republicans) to abolish the federal mask mandates.
> It will almost certainly be vetoed by Biden, but it does show there is increasing pressure to lift restrictions.
> Maybe masks _and_ entry testing could be gone by mid-April.



if they do decide to do this when do you think we would decide This


----------



## Plague

Garyjames220 said:


> if they do decide to do this when do you think we would decide This


AIUI England has now dropped all mask mandates and the UK has dropped all travel requirements, or at least will on Friday morning. The other nations are lagging a little on masks I think (Scotland at least).
I suspect masks may remain on international flights for some time as that could involve multiple countries rules. It could get quite complicated.


----------



## Garyjames220

Plague said:


> AIUI England has now dropped all mask mandates and the UK has dropped all travel requirements, or at least will on Friday morning. The other nations are lagging a little on masks I think (Scotland at least).
> I suspect masks may remain on international flights for some time as that could involve multiple countries rules. It could get quite complicated.



so you don’t think pre tests might go around mid April


----------



## Plague

Garyjames220 said:


> so you don’t think pre tests might go around mid April


Pre-flight tests for entry to the US? I'd say unlikely.
Biden/CDC want to keep the mask mandate for another month (till April 18 I think) while they assess stuff and come up with a plan (paraphrasing what I've read). So I doubt much will change before then.
But I've just seen the news that Virgin and BA are dropping their in-flight mask requirements, so my prediction in post #662 about 40 minutes ago has been trashed already

EDIT. Actually, it seems I was right about the complicated bit. The relaxation is for destinations that don't require masks, so flights to (eg) the US and Italy will still be masked. Presumably when the US drops it's mandate then that will change.
(If you are flying from the US to UK will you need to mask?  )


----------



## Plague

News that decisions are coming:
White House faces April 18 deadline on transit mask mandate

The very last paragraph mentioned entry testing as well.


----------



## Garyjames220

Plague said:


> News that decisions are coming:
> White House faces April 18 deadline on transit mask mandate
> 
> The very last paragraph mentioned entry testing as well.



do u think testing to get in could end with the numbers right now?


----------



## mamamia2005

I can kind of see that they will drop the mask mandate on 18th, but I don't think they will drop entry testing just yet. Would be delighted to be wrong on that score though!


----------



## Plague

Garyjames220 said:


> do u think testing to get in could end with the numbers right now?





mamamia2005 said:


> I can kind of see that they will drop the mask mandate on 18th, but I don't think they will drop entry testing just yet. Would be delighted to be wrong on that score though!


I'm 50/50 on the entry testing. Logically they should drop it as BA.2 is already rampant and the few cases that would come in from abroad would be a drop in the ocean. But their logic may be different.

Masks is an interesting one since Philadelphia is actually reintroducing mask requirements because of increasing infections. So dropping the federal mandate just now might be difficult.


----------



## Plague

Masks and testing staying for now:
U.S. to extend transit mask mandate through May 3 amid COVID surge


----------



## Plague

The subject of this article is probably related to the one above:
U.S. renews COVID-19 public health emergency


----------



## Garyjames220

Plague said:


> Masks and testing staying for now:
> U.S. to extend transit mask mandate through May 3 amid COVID surge



our flight is the 6th May. I guess I’ll need pay for the test now regardless but then May not need it at the last minute


----------



## mamamia2005

I guess they will release details of if the mask mandate will be extended around 28th April give or take, based on the last couple of extensions. That would give you a week or so to organise your tests. Just a thought. 
Not that any of us know if tests are going to be included in the new mandate on May 3rd.


----------



## Garyjames220

mamamia2005 said:


> I guess they will release details of if the mask mandate will be extended around 28th April give or take, based on the last couple of extensions. That would give you a week or so to organise your tests. Just a thought.
> Not that any of us know if tests are going to be included in the new mandate on May 3rd.


Do you think that’s enough time and to make sure we get a appointment


----------



## gismo1554

mamamia2005 said:


> I guess they will release details of if the mask mandate will be extended around 28th April give or take, based on the last couple of extensions. That would give you a week or so to organise your tests. Just a thought.
> Not that any of us know if tests are going to be included in the new mandate on May 3rd.



Yeah I wasn't sure if this included the testing mandate or not reading it. I wonder if there might still be a separate announcement about this so might ait til after Monday (the expected date) anyway just in case there's a second one and I don't think waiting over the weekend will make much of a difference


----------



## mamamia2005

Garyjames220 said:


> Do you think that’s enough time and to make sure we get a appointment


I've been reading on the Dibb of people waiting until a week or so before just in case. 
I think it might be Lloyds pharmacy that are offering refundable tests and appointments, so some have booked with those just in case the rules change. Might be worth looking into.


----------



## jackieleanne

We are due to fly 30th. I'm isolating myelf after tomorrow and working from home until we go to the airport on the 29th. My husband will be isolating after next Friday as he can't get off work although we are reducing all over contact etc and masking up. 

I looked this morning for Randox at Manchester airport for the Friday and the testing dates are still wide open. I just keep monitoring etc to make sure we can get something but I can't imagine it being an issue. 

I will wait until midweek I think if we don't get a further announcement Monday to say it's going then ill just book. 

Hopefully if we do still have to test our isolating away from people will pay off.


----------



## Ruttangel

Wow, USD down to 1.25, going to have to think about reducing my restaurants


----------



## itf

Ruttangel said:


> Wow, USD down to 1.25, going to have to think about reducing my restaurants


I know. Rethinking whether we will book Halloween party when it’s announced. Thankfully everything else is pretty much paid for bar meals and Ubers to the parks now.


----------



## jackieleanne

Ruttangel said:


> Wow, USD down to 1.25, going to have to think about reducing my restaurants



I know we fly Saturday testing permitted. Decided we won't bother with any outlets and really going to try and curtail our gift spending in the parks too. We are DVC second week but first week is package so we will have $200 gift card and the dining credit. So hopefully we can keep things down somewhat. Still it's not good!


----------



## Ruttangel

jackieleanne said:


> I know we fly Saturday testing permitted. Decided we won't bother with any outlets and really going to try and curtail our gift spending in the parks too. We are DVC second week but first week is package so we will have $200 gift card and the dining credit. So hopefully we can keep things down somewhat. Still it's not good!


My other option is to change our DVC rooms for August and rent some points out as getting USD is good. Have a split stay at AKV/BLT/BWV and BLT was a 2Br lake view so could easily change that.

Have a great time


----------



## MichelinMan

I know the masks mandate was expiring on May 3rd, until the court case threw that out, but does anybody know what date the Covid testing for entry expires? I can't find anywhere where it defines an end date for this.


----------



## Plague

MichelinMan said:


> I know the masks mandate was expiring on May 3rd, until the court case threw that out, but does anybody know what date the Covid testing for entry expires? I can't find anywhere where it defines an end date for this.


I suspect it doesn't have an expiry date, much as the 'ban' on European visitors didn't.

The mask thing is/was a domestic USA thing whereas the international entry requirements probably come under a different purview. As such it may be a 'decree' or suchlike that has to be actively revoked.


----------



## mamamia2005

Unfortunately I don't think there ever was a review or end date for the tests.

I was just reading on another popular UK forum that some people checking in for their flights this morning were told that "all these checks will be stopping soon" . But as always, take these comments with a pinch of salt, but a lot of hope!


----------



## Garyjames220

mamamia2005 said:


> Unfortunately I don't think there ever was a review or end date for the tests.
> 
> I was just reading on another popular UK forum that some people checking in for their flights this morning were told that "all these checks will be stopping soon" . But as always, take these comments with a pinch of salt, but a lot of hope!



any chance they can stop before our flight on Thursday


----------



## mamamia2005

Garyjames220 said:


> any chance they can stop before our flight on Thursday


Keeping everything crossed for you


----------



## itf

There’s a recent article that quotes Delta as saying it may be relaxed soon but who knows. It's the Indie and that's largely clickbait these days.


----------



## gismo1554

itf said:


> There’s a recent article that quotes Delta as saying it may be relaxed soon but who knows. It's the Indie and that's largely clickbait these days.



That article is almost a month old so "soon" to them clearly isn't the same as to those of us in the real world  We flying in a week so prob testing will go in about 2 (rotfl)


----------



## schumigirl

We flew yesterday from Manchester and stayed at the Radisson the night before, got to the terminal for check in around 5.30 (thought we were far too early) but there were already at least 50 folks in line.

They started moving the line around 5.45 and we went into the Premium line then and check in took less than 10 minutes with four families in front of us. All documents checked, we had paper copies of vaccine status and negative covid test and they did look at everything, but it was very efficient.

Security, the regular line looked long on both sides of getting your boarding pass scanned. We had Fast Trak and it was the best £10 we had ever spent! Fast Trak lane is clearly visible as you walk up. It took us less than 10 minutes from walking up to security with boarding passes, putting all our stuff in trays, scanned (extra check for me as usual) and walking through the other side. Again, they are being very efficient, the guy we had was very friendly and not abrupt as they sometimes can be, so we were impressed.

We spoke to one family who were in the regular line and waited 40 minutes to scanning their boarding pass and then another 45 minutes getting through.

But it’s nothing like the mayhem T1 were showing a few weeks ago on the news channels. 

We used Randox in T2 the day before for our test, can’t fault them. We arrived very early and asked if they could take us and it was fine as it was very quiet. Results came through in about 20 minutes…….longest 20 minutes ever, but both negative. 

Now happily in Orlando and wide awake at 3am!


----------



## leiaorgana

@schumigirl Random question since we’ll be staying at the Radisson again the night before we fly out next month - Is the main restaurant in there open again now by any chance?


----------



## schumigirl

leiaorgana said:


> @schumigirl Random question since we’ll be staying at the Radisson again the night before we fly out next month - Is the main restaurant in there open again now by any chance?



Yes, the main restaurant is open for dinner from 5pm. We didn’t use it as we had a late lunch and enjoyed the appetisers from the Executive Lounge. I think they still have a limited menu, but seemed to be a decent choice on offer. 

Little M bar is back open serving food from lunchtime again which makes a difference for us as we always had lunch there when we arrived.


----------



## Lucys dad

schumigirl said:


> We flew yesterday from Manchester and stayed at the Radisson the night before, got to the terminal for check in around 5.30 (thought we were far too early) but there were already at least 50 folks in line.
> 
> They started moving the line around 5.45 and we went into the Premium line then and check in took less than 10 minutes with four families in front of us. All documents checked, we had paper copies of vaccine status and negative covid test and they did look at everything, but it was very efficient.
> 
> Security, the regular line looked long on both sides of getting your boarding pass scanned. We had Fast Trak and it was the best £10 we had ever spent! Fast Trak lane is clearly visible as you walk up. It took us less than 10 minutes from walking up to security with boarding passes, putting all our stuff in trays, scanned (extra check for me as usual) and walking through the other side. Again, they are being very efficient, the guy we had was very friendly and not abrupt as they sometimes can be, so we were impressed.
> 
> We spoke to one family who were in the regular line and waited 40 minutes to scanning their boarding pass and then another 45 minutes getting through.
> 
> But it’s nothing like the mayhem T1 were showing a few weeks ago on the news channels.
> 
> We used Randox in T2 the day before for our test, can’t fault them. We arrived very early and asked if they could take us and it was fine as it was very quiet. Results came through in about 20 minutes…….longest 20 minutes ever, but both negative.
> 
> Now happily in Orlando and wide awake at 3am!


Good to hear, we fly out from Manchester at the end of June and are staying at the Radisson.


----------



## leiaorgana

schumigirl said:


> Yes, the main restaurant is open for dinner from 5pm. We didn’t use it as we had a late lunch and enjoyed the appetisers from the Executive Lounge. I think they still have a limited menu, but seemed to be a decent choice on offer.
> 
> Little M bar is back open serving food from lunchtime again which makes a difference for us as we always had lunch there when we arrived.


That’s great to hear! Thank you. Enjoy the rest of your trip!


----------



## goaljira

Can highly recommend ExpressTest at Heathrow.  Tested in the car, and results through within 20 minutes.


----------



## bavarian princess

Can someone help me with the travel recovery documentation? The CDC website says that if you recently recovered from COVID-19, you may instead travel with documentation of recovery from COVID-19. My doc said he would provide me with a signed letter, but he would need me to provide him with a template since he has never done that before and none of his patients ever requested this until now. My doc usually provides people with a covid recovery document (which I will get as well) but not with a letter that says that the patient is “cleared” for travel. Does anyone know where I can get a reliable template that will be accepted? I know that the process is standardized in the UK but unfortunately not in most of the European Countries. TiA


----------



## Plague

bavarian princess said:


> a letter that says that the patient is “cleared” for travel.


I assume you mean this section in the CDC website:
_A letter from your healthcare provider or a public health official that clears you to travel, must have information that identifies you personally (e.g., name and date of birth) that matches the personal identifiers on your passport or other travel documents. The letter must be signed and dated on official letterhead that contains the name, address, and phone number of the healthcare provider or public health official who signed the letter._

Did you show that to your doctor?
I'm not sure you can really make a template as most of the information is specific to you and the doctor. The template would be a one line "[name] is fit to travel." I'd add my passport number as well.

As you've probably seen there are a lot of places offering letters for about £50, but I found one that actually has a sample on display here:
https://www.medicspot.co.uk/recovery-certificate/travel-to-usa
Seems a bit OTT to me, but they may want you to feel you are getting your money's worth.

This is a screenshot in case the link fails anytime:


----------



## bavarian princess

Plague said:


> I assume you mean this section in the CDC website:
> _A letter from your healthcare provider or a public health official that clears you to travel, must have information that identifies you personally (e.g., name and date of birth) that matches the personal identifiers on your passport or other travel documents. The letter must be signed and dated on official letterhead that contains the name, address, and phone number of the healthcare provider or public health official who signed the letter._
> 
> Did you show that to your doctor?
> I'm not sure you can really make a template as most of the information is specific to you and the doctor. The template would be a one line "[name] is fit to travel." I'd add my passport number as well.
> 
> As you've probably seen there are a lot of places offering letters for about £50, but I found one that actually has a sample on display here:
> https://www.medicspot.co.uk/recovery-certificate/travel-to-usa


Many thanks  Since I am based in Germany I do not qualify for the uk offerings for travel letters. 
My German doctor was a bit clueless on what to write or how the letter should look like and therefore, he was asking me if there are any "templates" as he did not want to do any mistakes. It is actually a good idea to provide him with the linkt to the CDC website.


----------



## Plague

bavarian princess said:


> Since I am based in Germany


Oh yes, I forgot that, though I wasn't suggesting you get a commercial one. (There must be German equivalents.)
That medicspot example was just meant as a potential template for you/your doctor.

I'd think the letter would be best in English anyway, for ease of immigration.


----------



## bavarian princess

Plague said:


> That medicspot example was just meant as a potential template for you/your doctor.
> 
> I'd think the letter would be best in English anyway, for ease of immigration.


Absolutely! I think that was also one of the reasons why he asked if there are any templates since it has to be in English 
Thanks again


----------



## Plague

Regarding posts #694-#698 above I thought it might be worth highlighting an aspect of this as it's easily missed.
The CDC website mentions this:
_People who have recovered from COVID-19 can continue to test positive for up to 3 months after their infection. CDC does not recommend retesting within 3 months after a person with COVID-19 first developed symptoms of COVID-19 (or the date their sample was taken for their first positive viral diagnostic test if their infection was asymptomatic)._

This means that if you have tested positive in the 3 months before travel you absolutely should use the 'recovered' exemption from pre-flight testing, even if it would be easier/cheaper just to do the test. The reason is of course that you might get a 'false' positive on the pre-flight.

I think there is a case for testing earlier even if you aren't aware of having had covid. The UK has just dropped to having 'only' about 1 in 35 of the population being infected from a couple of months where it was about 1 in 20, so an awful lot of people have probably had it without knowing - the LFTs are 80% reliable at best, so aren't a good indication of negativeness.

It's obviously more cost and effort but one way to reduce the risk of a pre-flight fail would be to get a PCR test 2-3 weeks before flying. (CDC:- _Do not travel until a full 10 days after your symptoms started or the date your positive test was taken if you had no symptoms_.)
If the test is negative then (unless you catch it in the next couple of weeks) it's likely your pre-flight test will be OK.
If the test is positive you can use it to get the exemption and you're bomb-proof to fly


----------



## MichelinMan

Plague said:


> Regarding posts #694-#698 above I thought it might be worth highlighting an aspect of this as it's easily missed.
> The CDC website mentions this:
> _People who have recovered from COVID-19 can continue to test positive for up to 3 months after their infection. CDC does not recommend retesting within 3 months after a person with COVID-19 first developed symptoms of COVID-19 (or the date their sample was taken for their first positive viral diagnostic test if their infection was asymptomatic)._
> 
> This means that if you have tested positive in the 3 months before travel you absolutely should use the 'recovered' exemption from pre-flight testing, even if it would be easier/cheaper just to do the test. The reason is of course that you might get a 'false' positive on the pre-flight.
> 
> I think there is a case for testing earlier even if you aren't aware of having had covid. The UK has just dropped to having 'only' about 1 in 35 of the population being infected from a couple of months where it was about 1 in 20, so an awful lot of people have probably had it without knowing - the LFTs are 80% reliable at best, so aren't a good indication of negativeness.
> 
> It's obviously more cost and effort but one way to reduce the risk of a pre-flight fail would be to get a PCR test 2-3 weeks before flying. (CDC:- _Do not travel until a full 10 days after your symptoms started or the date your positive test was taken if you had no symptoms_.)
> If the test is negative then (unless you catch it in the next couple of weeks) it's likely your pre-flight test will be OK.
> If the test is positive you can use it to get the exemption and you're bomb-proof to fly


Good point.

I've had lots of experience of this, because of my job working offshore which requires testing before each trip. If you have had Covid within 3 months, don't get the PCR test definitely - they are throwing up positive results quite often. For offshore anybody who has tested positive within 3 months of a trip would have a LFT instead. Haven't heard of any issues so far where LFT have been used. So my advice would be to get a LFT not a PCR test if you do go down the testing route. But safer to get the medical exemption.


----------



## bavarian princess

Many thanks to both of you. I just went to a testing facility for an antigen rapid and it it came back negative. I used this testing facility when I traveled to the Florida in December.
On the document it says:_ for the detection of SARS-Cov-2 coronavirus by a PoC antigen test._
Is this kind of test still accepted by the CDC? Gosh all these requirements are stressing me out


----------



## Annedawso

I don’t go until September  so really hoping that all this is over by then. 
Just wanted to say the way I read the CDC guidance you will have to get a test within 24 hours of flying.  “Before boarding a flight to the USA, most passengers - regardless of vaccination status - are required to show a negative COVID-19 test result taken no more than 1 day before travel. ”


----------



## Plague

MichelinMan said:


> So my advice would be to get a LFT not a PCR test if you do go down the testing route.


I don't think the US accepts LFTs for travel.
Using one for a '3 week prior' self test would probably be useless as I don't think they are sensitive enough to pick up the remains of a previous infection.

(LFTs aren't even reliable at picking up _current_ infection. Some weeks back we both had cold/flu symptoms and did LFTs ... Negative. Two days later we did PCRs which both came back positive.
Apparently if you do an LFT and PCR on the same day and the PCR is positive there is a 20% chance the LFT will be negative. So they are good if you want to avoid being diagnosed, but not as a predictor of an antigen test.)


----------



## Plague

bavarian princess said:


> On the document it says:_ for the detection of SARS-Cov-2 coronavirus by a PoC antigen test._
> Is this kind of test still accepted by the CDC


I don't think they've changed anything since December, so if it was OK then it probably will be now.
But apparently the CDC don't define the acceptable tests anyway:
_CDC criteria: It must be a viral test authorised by the FDC *or the national authority where the test is administered.*_
(My bold)

I thought you were doing the exemption thing though?


----------



## bavarian princess

Plague said:


> I don't think they've changed anything since December, so if it was OK then it probably will be now.
> But apparently the CDC don't define the acceptable tests anyway:
> _CDC criteria: It must be a viral test authorised by the FDC *or the national authority where the test is administered.*_
> (My bold)
> 
> I thought you were doing the exemption thing though?


Yes, I am doing the exemption thing but am asking for my friend. Since we are based in Germany and we are not English native speakers we are extra careful to understand the requirements and get everything right 

From the CDC website:
_You must be tested with a viral test to look for current infection – these include an antigen test or a nucleic acid amplification test (NAAT).

Phrases indicating a test is an antigen test could include, but not are not limited to:_

_Rapid antigen test_
_Viral antigen test_
_Also, could be noted as Antigen Chromatographic Digital Immunoassay, Antigen Chemiluminescence Immunoassay, or Antigen Lateral Flow Fluorescenc_e


----------



## MichelinMan

Plague said:


> I don't think the US accepts LFTs for travel.
> Using one for a '3 week prior' self test would probably be useless as I don't think they are sensitive enough to pick up the remains of a previous infection.
> 
> (LFTs aren't even reliable at picking up _current_ infection. Some weeks back we both had cold/flu symptoms and did LFTs ... Negative. Two days later we did PCRs which both came back positive.
> Apparently if you do an LFT and PCR on the same day and the PCR is positive there is a 20% chance the LFT will be negative. So they are good if you want to avoid being diagnosed, but not as a predictor of an antigen test.)


LFTs are an antigen test. I should perhaps have used the phrase antigen test, as that is wider than just LFTs.

According to my Industral Hygiene colleague at work, PCR tests are better in the early stages of the infection, but once developed, LFTs are quite good (and often better when people are displaying symptoms).


----------



## Plague

MichelinMan said:


> According to my Industral Hygiene colleague at work, PCR tests are better in the early stages of the infection, but once developed, LFTs are quite good (and often better when people are displaying symptoms).


From some info I've seen it seems the LFTs are less sensitive and have a narrower window of detection each side of peak infection.
When we had covid (with cold/flu symptoms) some weeks back both our LFTs were negative but PCRs done a couple of days later were positive. So even with symptoms LFTs don't seem to be reliable, which is why I think for anything related to an expensive holiday a PCR, or similar, is probably a better choice.


----------



## jockdog

Plague said:


> From some info I've seen it seems the LFTs are less sensitive and have a narrower window of detection each side of peak infection.
> When we had covid (with cold/flu symptoms) some weeks back both our LFTs were negative but PCRs done a couple of days later were positive. So even with symptoms LFTs don't seem to be reliable, which is why I think for anything related to an expensive holiday a PCR, or similar, is probably a better choice.


LFT meets the US requirement, as does PCR. So better from a risk perspective to go LFT.


----------



## Plague

jockdog said:


> LFT meets the US requirement, as does PCR. So better from a risk perspective to go LFT.


If you're testing a few weeks before travel you _want_ a positive result so you'll get the recovered exemption = guaranteed travel. So a PCR is a better choice.

If you have to test immediately before travel then, if LFT is acceptable, that's definitely a better choice.

Is basically gaming the system to have the best chance of getting on the plane.


----------



## jockdog

Plague said:


> If you're testing a few weeks before travel you _want_ a positive result so you'll get the recovered exemption = guaranteed travel. So a PCR is a better choice.
> 
> If you have to test immediately before travel then, if LFT is acceptable, that's definitely a better choice.
> 
> Is basically gaming the system to have the best chance of getting on the plane.


Fair point.


----------



## cliveywolves

Unfortunately or not for myself and wife we both tested positive last week after a work conference, logged it via NHS , so we will still do the supervised video LFT the day before we fly next month but also will now obtain a covid recovery letter from our local GP just in case it’s needed, I guess our golden safety net to gain entry, just have to hope our daughter stays clear of covid now…


----------



## Plague

cliveywolves said:


> so we will still do the supervised video LFT the day before we fly next month


Why?
The recovery certification exempts you from taking any tests ... Use that and you are good to go.
Taking a test so soon after infection risks losing your trip on a positive result for no reason.
Daughter is a test risk still of course.

[Edit: See also post #699 on previous page (35)]


----------



## goaljira

Flew back on Sunday.  So far myself and two others have since tested positive, and all 3 remaining from the party are suffering cold like symptoms but testing negative.  It felt like 1/3 of the plane was coughing.


----------



## Garyjames220

goaljira said:


> Flew back on Sunday.  So far myself and two others have since tested positive, and all 3 remaining from the party are suffering cold like symptoms but testing negative.  It felt like 1/3 of the plane was coughing.



we flew back Sunday to, and I herd non stop coughing through out the flight


----------



## cliff

For anyone who has a COVID Recovery Certificate. We recently flew with Virgin to Orlando and they were very relaxed about checking the documents when we checked in. They only looked at one of the letters confirming a member of our party of 6 had recovered and didn’t even look at the dates. Must admit I was expecting them to be more stringent in their checking. We did our documents through the Montague Clinic and they were very easy to deal with.


----------



## Plague

Garyjames220 said:


> we flew back Sunday to, and I herd non stop coughing through out the flight


I suspect it was like that pre-2020 ... but nobody really noticed. Take any group of a couple of hundred people and several will have a cough due to something.


----------



## Garyjames220

Plague said:


> I suspect it was like that pre-2020 ... but nobody really noticed. Take any group of a couple of hundred people and several will have a cough due to something.



it did feel a lot different to be honest. It was like every 2nd row was coughing and coughing really badly like coughing fits, if never seen anything like that before


----------



## schumigirl

Garyjames220 said:


> it did feel a lot different to be honest. It was like every 2nd row was coughing and coughing really badly like coughing fits, if never seen anything like that before



I agree it does seem worse than before. We flew back home last night and I though one woman wouldn’t make it home alive she was coughing so bad. I was glad I slept through most of it, but felt so bad for her.

Lots of folks coughing and not just the odd cough or two. We were in Premium so it was noticeable but we could hear folks back in economy too.

I think we may test in a few days to a week as it was the same in the airport to be honest.


----------



## pigby

We are due to fly in 7 weeks time so I was checking the rules. We are flying with TUI and it says key in your booking reference to come up with list of test providers so I did that and all of them are self test antigens but none require a video link so they can check it is you thats doing the test - some sites including Virgin say thats what you need. So getting confused can you buy a regular LFT (antigen) and do it yourself and upload the result or does it have to be a video link one?


----------



## itf

I thought it was still supervised, am flying with Virgin myself.


----------



## schumigirl

pigby said:


> We are due to fly in 7 weeks time so I was checking the rules. We are flying with TUI and it says key in your booking reference to come up with list of test providers so I did that and all of them are self test antigens but none require a video link so they can check it is you thats doing the test - some sites including Virgin say thats what you need. So getting confused can you buy a regular LFT (antigen) and do it yourself and upload the result or does it have to be a video link one?



It has to be a video link or an in person test at any testing centre.

We used Randox at Manchester Airport T2, can`t fault them, results in 20 minutes. We were over an hour early for our appointments, but they took us as the place was almost deserted.


----------



## finchy3

https://www.flyertalk.com/articles/airlines-turn-up-pressure-to-drop-pre-arrival-testing.html


----------



## finchy3

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/...ing-requirements-international-travelers.html


----------



## finchy3

I'm sooooooo happy now we can really look forward to the trip without the stress!


----------



## nicksinger8

finchy3 said:


> https://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/...ing-requirements-international-travelers.html



This has made my day, week and year. I haven't been able to enjoy the usual pre trip planning because I was worried about testing positive.


----------



## MichelinMan

Yaay! Great news. I've had a cold this week, been testing myself every day hoping it might be Covid so I wouldn't need a test in July.

Can really look forward to our trip now thinking nothing should stop us going this year.

What's that I hear...trains strikes ramping up.

(Goes off to check rail strike dates to see if they clash with our train journey south......)


----------



## schumigirl

This is wonderful news!!! 

Long overdue......


----------



## mamamia2005

Amazing news!


----------



## Plague

TFFT


----------



## itf

Incredible, our trip is the day after my daughter's 6th birthday and was dreading having to test her on her birthday and potentially it be bad news!


----------



## Plague

So ... Now Americans can travel abroad more freely, will we see Disney being less busy?

Well, it's a nice idea


----------



## BadPinkTink

Plague said:


> So ... Now Americans can travel abroad more freely, will we see Disney being less busy?
> 
> Well, it's a nice idea



maybe, I wonder how many will cancel Disney parks and do a last minute booking on an European or Alaska cruise they originally wanted to do? Theres going to be lots of travel companies offering last minute deals, I just saw a tweet from Aer Lingus announcing a flash sale on Sunday.


----------



## marcais

Has this been officially announced yet? I've seen reports that it's imminent, but I haven't seen anything official.


----------



## itf

marcais said:


> Has this been officially announced yet? I've seen reports that it's imminent, but I haven't seen anything official.



https://www.cdc.gov/coronavirus/2019-ncov/travelers/international-travel/index.html

NB proof of vaccination is still required. Anyone know how to get proof for fully vaccinated child? Can see we can download ours in NHS app.


----------



## sbgla

Can't tell you how relieved we are. 30 Days until our trip and the idea that one of us could test positive 24 hours before we go and the whole trip would be cancelled was seriously messing with my head!!

16 nights at Rosen Shingle Creek (with a 1 night booking still to be made at one of the 3 Universal resorts for 2 days Unlimited Express Pass for the 4 of us - now seems a lot more likely!


----------



## Miguel Keenanan

itf said:


> NB proof of vaccination is still required. Anyone know how to get proof for fully vaccinated child? Can see we can download ours in NHS app.


Per the CDC website, children under 18 don't need proof of vaccination.

I'm in the camp of being over THE MOON. Travel 3 weeks today and can finally start looking forward to it!


----------



## Minniesgal

itf said:


> https://www.cdc.gov/coronavirus/2019-ncov/travelers/international-travel/index.html
> 
> NB proof of vaccination is still required. Anyone know how to get proof for fully vaccinated child? Can see we can download ours in NHS app.


Under 18s are exempt from vaccination requirements


----------



## Minniesgal

Our flights have already updated and now will allow us to upload vaccination certificates 72 hours before flights instead of after tests. Hopefully make online check in easier


----------



## luvpoohandcompany

itf said:


> https://www.cdc.gov/coronavirus/2019-ncov/travelers/international-travel/index.html
> 
> NB proof of vaccination is still required. Anyone know how to get proof for fully vaccinated child? Can see we can download ours in NHS app.


While you don’t have to have proof you can get a vaccination certificate for under 18s on the app. Below  where you can “update certificate “ you should see a link to click on to get a “dependant certificate”. Very quick and easy and you can then either keep on your app or you can also download and print out to have paper copy


----------



## gismo1554

I wish this was a permenant change but the 90 day review period is annoying as I fly in 105! Lets just hope they don't push this back on us after 90 days


----------



## sbgla

I'm hoping the 90 Day thing is just a get-out clause that they don't intend to use but are just including in case things get worse and they can say they had always intended to review it. (We are also going to NY in October so hoping nothing changes after 90 days!)


----------



## gismo1554

sbgla said:


> I'm hoping the 90 Day thing is just a get-out clause that they don't intend to use but are just including in case things get worse and they can say they had always intended to review it. (We are also going to NY in October so hoping nothing changes after 90 days!)


Fingers crossed!


----------



## Minniesgal

gismo1554 said:


> I wish this was a permenant change but the 90 day review period is annoying as I fly in 105! Lets just hope they don't push this back on us after 90 days


With the current spike in cases and hospitalisations I’m a bit worried it doesn’t let 90 days we go in 45


----------



## Plague

Minniesgal said:


> With the current spike in cases and hospitalisations I’m a bit worried it doesn’t let 90 days we go in 45


Looking at Google's statistics (sourced from the NYT) levels are still way lower than Jan-Feb. We are also going into summer (schools out is a factor as well as weather), so I can't see them changing it any time soon.

90 days is September, going into fall, which is probably about right to review it, though on the basis of flu, etc, infections aren't likely to uptick until near year end.


----------



## leiaorgana

We just arrived today and honestly, MCO is an absolute mess. We’ve been going to Orlando annually for a very long time now and I can honestly say today was the worst experience we’ve ever had there. Completely understand staff shortages and I’m not faulting any of that and I’m very grateful for the staff they currently have but the organisation on their end is currently lacking and the way a lot of the staff were talking to people there today and their attitudes towards people was disgusting.

Thankfully we were able to complete our Global Entry interviews on arrival after a few attempts of trying to find somebody actually helpful so that should  make coming back easier and surprisingly, the Manchester Airport side of things was relatively a breeze this morning compared to MCO.


----------



## gismo1554

Minniesgal said:


> With the current spike in cases and hospitalisations I’m a bit worried it doesn’t let 90 days we go in 45



It was spiking way before they dropped it though. They had a spike in March that doesn't seem to have stopped at all. The hospitalisations have got worse though but my guess is they wont change anything til 90 days because they will be too scared of the backlash if they to-and-fro too much.


----------



## disneyholic family

leiaorgana said:


> We just arrived today and honestly, MCO is an absolute mess. We’ve been going to Orlando annually for a very long time now and I can honestly say today was the worst experience we’ve ever had there. Completely understand staff shortages and I’m not faulting any of that and I’m very grateful for the staff they currently have but the organisation on their end is currently lacking and the way a lot of the staff were talking to people there today and their attitudes towards people was disgusting.
> 
> Thankfully we were able to complete our Global Entry interviews on arrival after a few attempts of trying to find somebody actually helpful so that should  make coming back easier and surprisingly, the Manchester Airport side of things was relatively a breeze this morning compared to MCO.



that seems to be the situation everywhere.

We fly next week.  
Fingers and toes crossed all goes well.  
It's 9 of us so should be interesting at the very least (probably challenging too, but i hope not)
Whatever happens, it's our first flight in 3 years.  
Crazy crazy.


----------



## disneyholic family

https://www.usatoday.com/story/trav...s-flights-canceled-delayed-sunday/7677552001/

"Americans face "travel armageddon"


----------



## Plague

disneyholic family said:


> "Americans face "travel armageddon"


Same on this side of the pond. Just come back from Spain and both my outbound and return flights were cancelled at short notice (2 hours and 2 days respectively).
Somewhat annoying.
Just spent an hour or two submitting my claims for compensation and expenses.

At least the airports and airlines are now reducing their commitments a bit so they might be able to deliver what they offer in future.


----------



## disneyholic family

Plague said:


> Same on this side of the pond. Just come back from Spain and both my outbound and return flights were cancelled at short notice (2 hours and 2 days respectively).
> Somewhat annoying.
> Just spent an hour or two submitting my claims for compensation and expenses.
> 
> At least the airports and airlines are now reducing their commitments a bit so they might be able to deliver what they offer in future.



sorry about your cancellations....i can imagine how irritating, upsetting, annoying it was...
i'm worried about our flights...
the pilots of the airline we fly are do a rolling kind of striking causing lots of last minute cancellations...
all the other employees of the airline are angry with the pilots, but the pilots love to throw their weight around...

and now our ministry of health is talking about reinstating masks on airplanes.  
ARGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH

there was just an item on the news here that if there's one piece of advice they can give you, it's don't check baggage,
cut down on what you need and carry it on...
yeah, right...that doesn't work for us, but i get it...
they said that if you're changing planes, the odds of your luggage changing planes with you are pretty low...

we're not changing planes...
we're flying into miami and then i hired a bus to take us to orlando...
here's hoping the bus doesn't cancel


----------



## Plague

disneyholic family said:


> don't check baggage,


Yes, that's doable for short breaks (I used to 'commute' Manchester to Copenhagen each week, 4 nights abroad - home at the weekend, and after some practice did that with just a carry on bag and a laptop.)
But for a fortnight's holiday ... ?

(I suppose if you did laundry most days it could work, but it's meant to be a holiday.
Or if you're rich just chuck used stuff out and buy new ones locally... Still a hassle though.)


----------



## disneyholic family

Plague said:


> Yes, that's doable for short breaks (I used to 'commute' Manchester to Copenhagen each week, 4 nights abroad - home at the weekend, and after some practice did that with just a carry on bag and a laptop.)
> But for a fortnight's holiday ... ?
> 
> (I suppose if you did laundry most days it could work, but it's meant to be a holiday.
> Or if you're rich just chuck used stuff out and buy new ones locally... Still a hassle though.)



if you're really rich you could take a private plane.
for sure your luggage would be safe.


----------



## nursejackie

nicksinger8 said:


> This has made my day, week and year. I haven't been able to enjoy the usual pre trip planning because I was worried about testing positive.


Me too, and I am the only adult so if I tested positive the trip was over.  My stomach did a somersault everytime I thought of it.  I can breathe again.......as long as the flight isn't cancelled, my luggage makes it to Orlando............I need to think positive.


----------



## itf

Plague said:


> Yes, that's doable for short breaks (I used to 'commute' Manchester to Copenhagen each week, 4 nights abroad - home at the weekend, and after some practice did that with just a carry on bag and a laptop.)
> But for a fortnight's holiday ... ?
> 
> (I suppose if you did laundry most days it could work, but it's meant to be a holiday.
> Or if you're rich just chuck used stuff out and buy new ones locally... Still a hassle though.)


We throw Apple AirTags in our bags. We know if they're on the plane with us before we depart, and if they weren't, we can tell the airline where they are!


----------



## Plague

nursejackie said:


> my luggage makes it to Orlando


Honestly, it would be a slight inconvenience, but a Lyft/Uber to the nearest big store to buy some cheap clothes and essentials for a few $00 would quickly fix your $000(0?) holiday no problem.
It's not like you're going to Valle De La Pascua in Venezuela ... though google suggests even they have a shopping mall ...
Positive   
​


----------



## El_Aldo23

Hi All
Travelling from Manchester to Orlando on Monday, cant wait to take my kids to see Mickey.
Just checking though, do the kids have to isolate after arrival in Orlando? 
Virgin and our Holiday Broker didn't mention any quarantine period for kids at all to us.

Now nervous that a big bit of the (very expensive) holiday might end up wasted.


----------



## Jangles

El_Aldo23 said:


> Hi All
> Travelling from Manchester to Orlando on Monday, cant wait to take my kids to see Mickey.
> Just checking though, do the kids have to isolate after arrival in Orlando?
> Virgin and our Holiday Broker didn't mention any quarantine period for kids at all to us.
> 
> Now nervous that a big bit of the (very expensive) holiday might end up wasted.


No, unless of course they are unwell and test positive for COVID, but even then it is your choice. Have fun.


----------



## El_Aldo23

Jangles said:


> No, unless of course they are unwell and test positive for COVID, but even then it is your choice. Have fun.


Thanks Jangles! That's a load off my mind


----------



## El_Aldo23

El_Aldo23 said:


> Thanks Jangles! That's a load off my mind


I've just been so confused by the Attestation form as it states if you haven't been vaccinated you have to isolate for 5 days, you have to get the test 3-5 days after arrival. But it's not clear if this is multiple choice or you have to do both. My kids are 7 and 4 and so unvaccinated, we have the 3-5 day test booked already and will definitely be following through with that. 
Hopefully this means we can land and then head to Magic Kingdom the day after as planned.


----------



## Jangles

El_Aldo23 said:


> I've just been so confused by the Attestation form as it states if you haven't been vaccinated you have to isolate for 5 days, you have to get the test 3-5 days after arrival. But it's not clear if this is multiple choice or you have to do both. My kids are 7 and 4 and so unvaccinated, we have the 3-5 day test booked already and will definitely be following through with that.
> Hopefully this means we can land and then head to Magic Kingdom the day after as planned.


Yes you can. The unvaccinated children should isolate if they test positive or feel unwell. The US don’t have a system like the U.K.  Sign the form but no one is going to check whether or not the children have taken a COVID test between days 3-4. Treat it as a recommendation.


----------



## disneyholic family

Jangles said:


> Yes you can. The unvaccinated children should isolate if they test positive or feel unwell. The US don’t have a system like the U.K.  Sign the form but no one is going to check whether or not the children have taken a COVID test between days 3-4. Treat it as a recommendation.



We arrived on Thursday into Miami airport
The Americans asked nothing about vaccines
There was no mention of Covid. 
Nothing
We were surprised 
We have an unvaccinated 4 year old in the group
No mention of her at all.
It was crazy
We had all our attestation forms and vaccination certificates but no one ever asked or said anything


----------



## MichelinMan

Due to set off on Tuesday for our trip - what are these attestation forms I keep reading about? I thought you just needed Covid certs with you? Is there something else I need to do before we go (on top of the 1001 other things I needed to do). I thought I was fully ready (just finished packing last night!).

Sheesh, going to Florida is more like planning a complex military campaign than a vacation these days.....


----------



## Plague

MichelinMan said:


> Due to set off on Tuesday for our trip - what are these attestation forms I keep reading about? I thought you just needed Covid certs with you? Is there something else I need to do before we go (on top of the 1001 other things I needed to do). I thought I was fully ready (just finished packing last night!).
> 
> Sheesh, going to Florida is more like planning a complex military campaign than a vacation these days.....


If you are all vaccinated you just need your certificates.
If anyone is not vaccinated (typically children) then they may get an exception and need to 'claim' that:
"_If you travel by air to the United States under one of these exceptions, you will be required to attest that you are excepted from the requirement to present Proof of Being Fully Vaccinated Against COVID-19 based on one of the exceptions listed above. Based on the category of the exception, you may further be required to attest that_:"
The above from this page: https://www.cdc.gov/coronavirus/2019-ncov/travelers/proof-of-vaccination.html

The layout and wording is horrible, as always, but the relevant section for us (I think), which the above is from, is this one: '_Noncitizens, Nonimmigrants (Covered Individuals)_' which is a few screens down the page, below _Air Crew Members._


----------



## Plague

disneyholic family said:


> We had all our attestation forms and vaccination certificates but no one ever asked or said anything


The airlines are supposed to check those before you travel, so the Americans wouldn't normally bother, except maybe the occasional spot checks.

And if the airline gets you to upload the docs in advance (eg. with BA in Europe you have to do this before doing online check-in) then no-one needs to ask for them at all while traveling (as happened on my recent trip).
But obviously you should have them to hand, paper or pdf, just in case.


----------



## nursejackie

I can't see any forms that need completing prior to travel.  I will have my covid vaccination certificate, and my 14 year old nephew does not need anything, as he's exempt due to his age.  Any testing 3-5 days in is a recommendation and not compulsory so we won't be taking a test.


----------



## Plague

nursejackie said:


> and my 14 year old nephew does not need anything, as he's exempt due to his age.


From #763 above it looks to me that you still need the Attestation Form for him.

He may look 14 and may be 14, but if US bureaucracy requires a form you _need _to have that form.


----------



## mamamia2005

Everyone over the age of 2 ( I think) needs an attestation form. Yes under 18's can piggy back on their parents vaccine status but still need an attestation form


----------



## itf

Assume fully vaccinated 6 year old we can just provide proof of vaccination rather than relying on attestation?


----------



## scottishgirl1

I don’t know details of the vaccine rules regarding children but everyone  still needs to complete attestation form


----------



## Plague

itf said:


> Assume fully vaccinated 6 year old we can just provide proof of vaccination rather than relying on attestation?





scottishgirl1 said:


> I don’t know details of the vaccine rules regarding children but everyone  still needs to complete attestation form



If the information in the cdc link in post #763 is correct then fully vaccinated just have to show proof of that.

If you aren't fully vaccinated then IF you are eligible for an exception "_you will be required to attest that you are excepted_".

So only unvaccinated, or those without proof, need to attest they are eligible for an exception.
(And if you aren't eligible for an exception, you can't fly.)


----------



## Plague

At the bottom of the section referred to in #793 there is a link to:
Travel Assessment
A tool to help you know the requirements to board a flight to the United States.

It just walks you through rather than you having to digest/distil the relevant part from the text in that section.


----------



## nursejackie

Plague said:


> From #763 above it looks to me that you still need the Attestation Form for him.
> 
> He may look 14 and may be 14, but if US bureaucracy requires a form you _need _to have that form.


Isn't that the usual immigration form you are given on the plane to complete prior to arrival? I wasn't saying I refuse the complete any necessary forms, I meant I wasn't aware of any new, specific Covid (in addition to the usual form) e.g similar to passenger locator form.


----------



## MichelinMan

So I checked my emails from Virgin, and got one last week with links to fill in an electronic version of the attestation form on their website. Was really quick - just entered flight number then selected each passenger to say they were vaccinated. No forms to fill in and upload. Not sure if we had to fill it in, as we are all vaccinated, but better safe than sorry I reckon.

Really excited now - travelling down to London from Aberdeen tomorrow.


----------



## Plague

nursejackie said:


> Isn't that the usual immigration form you are given on the plane to complete prior to arrival?


If you have an ESTA I didn't think you needed to do that any more.
But even so, no, this is a COVID form.



MichelinMan said:


> just entered flight number then selected each passenger to say they were vaccinated.


I suspect that will be Virgin's front end for pre-flight checks. If you'd marked one of the group unvaccinated you'd probably have got a redirect to an attestation form for that passenger.



MichelinMan said:


> Not sure if we had to fill it in, as we are all vaccinated, but better safe than sorry I reckon.


Absolutely.
"Yes, I have it in this this folder... somewhere" is always less problematic than "Er, what?"


----------



## Plague

MichelinMan said:


> Really excited now - travelling down to London from Aberdeen tomorrow.


I hope it all goes well and you have a great time.


----------



## scottishgirl1

MichelinMan said:


> So I checked my emails from Virgin, and got one last week with links to fill in an electronic version of the attestation form on their website. Was really quick - just entered flight number then selected each passenger to say they were vaccinated. No forms to fill in and upload. Not sure if we had to fill it in, as we are all vaccinated, but better safe than sorry I reckon.
> 
> Really excited now - travelling down to London from Aberdeen tomorrow.


If you are a vaccinated adult it is very simple especially now the testing is gone. Many airlines are now allowing for attestation to be done electronically but you still have to tick a box to attest you are vaccinated, the vaccination certificate alone will not suffice

We used Verifly in December and the attestation form was much more complex but DH and DD have travelled  since in March and June and it is now just filled in on Verifly rather than uploading a completed form


----------



## disneyholic family

nursejackie said:


> Isn't that the usual immigration form you are given on the plane to complete prior to arrival? I wasn't saying I refuse the complete any necessary forms, I meant I wasn't aware of any new, specific Covid (in addition to the usual form) e.g similar to passenger locator form.





nursejackie said:


> Isn't that the usual immigration form you are given on the plane to complete prior to arrival? I wasn't saying I refuse the complete any necessary forms, I meant I wasn't aware of any new, specific Covid (in addition to the usual form) e.g similar to passenger locator form.




We weren’t given any immigration form to fill out
I’m telling you Miami was so weird
No immigration form 
Nowhere did we have to declare customs like food
Nothing
It was like an alternate reality


----------



## disneyholic family

By the way the weather has been wonky since our arrival
Rather than the 4:00 pm shower it’s been stormy at various times throughout the day
Entirety unpredictable 

Crowds aren’t too bad
They’re concentrated in certain areas of the park

We’re really happy we bought genie plus on our 14 day tickets

Oh and they’re selling APs in the park
Annoying since that’s what we’d wanted originally.


----------



## nursejackie

Plague said:


> If you have an ESTA I didn't think you needed to do that any more.
> But even so, no, this is a COVID form.
> 
> 
> I suspect that will be Virgin's front end for pre-flight checks. If you'd marked one of the group unvaccinated you'd probably have got a redirect to an attestation form for that passenger.
> 
> 
> Absolutely.
> "Yes, I have it in this this folder... somewhere" is always less problematic than "Er, what?"


We are flying Aer Lingus for the first time ever. Maybe they don't have the same processes as Virgin for pre-airport arrival. Sounds better though if it saves check in time.on the day. 

Edit- just check site and we must use Verifly, but not received email notification from Aer Lingus to do this. Will download nearer the time.


----------



## scottishgirl1

We usually clear immigration and customs in Dublin over the years and we always had to fill in the white customs form in Dublin airport but when we went in December that was gone and hasnt been there on the subsequent trips from Dublin either, there must have been some kind of change regarding those white forms!


----------



## schumigirl

Yes, we haven`t filled out those immigration forms for several years, they were gone well before the pandemic hit. 

We have GE and when we see the IO they sometimes ask if we have any food.....we tell them candy, cookies and Scottish rum......straight through with no issues.


----------



## marcais

disneyholic family said:


> We’re really happy we bought genie plus on our 14 day tickets


I'd love an update on how to get the most out of Genie+ when you finish your trip.

I'm finding all the info about it a bit overwhelming.


----------



## Plague

nursejackie said:


> Edit- just check site and we must use Verifly, but not received email notification from Aer Lingus to do this. Will download nearer the time.


I don't think you can do much until a couple of days before flying anyway.

It's odd with Verifly. Last year I flew to Spain with BA (who are IAG like Are Lingus) and had to use Verifly. This year I flew with them again to Spain (though to a different part) and that documentation process was handled directly in the BA system.
So it's possible Are Lingus will also change - I imagine they have to pay Verifly for the service and the knowledge is obviously in IAG.


----------



## disneyholic family

Guess who just tested positive for Covid 
Arrggggghhh


----------



## Plague

disneyholic family said:


> Guess who just tested positive for Covid
> Arrggggghhh


Why did you test?
What's the plan?


----------



## disneyholic family

Plague said:


> Why did you test?
> What's the plan?



I tested myself with a rapid antigen test
To know if that’s what I have
I have a doctor coming to the hotel room so that I can get a prescription for paxlovid
Last night and this morning I felt like I’d been run over by a truck


----------



## Jangles

disneyholic family said:


> Guess who just tested positive for Covid
> Arrggggghhh


That is the worst luck. I hope that you make a quick recovery.


----------



## disneyholic family

Jangles said:


> That is the worst luck. I hope that you make a quick recovery.


 
I did get paxlovid
A very nice doctor came to our hotel room.
She said I have a very mild case but prescribed Paxlovid because of my comorbidities.
I feel much much much better today.
The run over by a truck feeling was only about 24 hours.


----------



## Plague

disneyholic family said:


> I feel much much much better today.


Tomorrow get out and enjoy ... responsibly


----------



## Katiebird

Plague said:


> Tomorrow get out and enjoy ... responsibly



US isolation guidelines are 5 days for covid.


----------

